# Julep October 2013 (Spoilers)



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 6, 2013)

What are your hopes and dreams for October? 

I'd love to see some dark green-greys, maybe with shimmer. Some autumn-y duochromes!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2013)

Halloweeny microglitterbomb! Think America the Beautiful in black/gunmetal/silver with, like, black cats/bats and silver skulls.


----------



## hdmom (Sep 6, 2013)

Definitely want more green!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hdmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Definitely want more green!

I second this one.   I am still looking for my perfect green.  I want a deep emerald green with no glitter with a metallic sheen to it.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are your hopes and dreams for October? 

I'd love to see some dark green-greys, maybe with shimmer. Some autumn-y duochromes!

It's not even a week into September and you had to start an October thread!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's not even a week into September and you had to start an October thread!  




...But Julep isn't like Birchbox or Ipsy. The window for picking the next box opens in two weeks exactly  I don't think that's jumping the gun. The BB Sept thread was active way before 2 weeks the 10th reveal.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

I want metallic green ... a dupe for Chanel's Alchimie ... I think I have posted about it enough for you to all know this is my dream color! And JinSoon's Epidote. Other colors ... I NEED a medium to dark basic purple ... I like to match my nail colors to some of my clothes and it seems I have a lot of fall purple colors and didn't realize it. I love the idea of a glitterbomb for Halloween, but haven't noticed Julep jumping on that wagon except for patriotic shades. A deep rust glitter that I thought Tatiana was going to be. . but is not...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hdmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Definitely want more green!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's not even a week into September and you had to start an October thread!  




...But Julep isn't like Birchbox or Ipsy. The window for picking the next box opens in two weeks exactly  I don't think that's jumping the gun. The BB Sept thread was active way before 2 weeks the 10th reveal.


That's true.  But mentally, I'm still in August and have yet to start thinking about September (even though I got my Julep box) and also October!

... that being said, I do agree that I look forward to dark greens and shimmers!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 6, 2013)

I remember last October being the crackles.  I had just started subscribing and skipped that month.  Seems like that was also the first time Julep offered an alternative box, kind of along the lines of the Maven's choice box.  I'm also remembering some cool jewelry.  Hopefully my mind is not must making this all up



.

For this October, I'd like a black glitter or complex shimmer of some sort.  A pumpkin orange textured polish, perhaps.  A rust jelly polish that is not sheer like the Rock Candy polishes, something with bold color but translucent.


----------



## avonleabelle (Sep 6, 2013)

> Halloweeny microglitterbomb! Think America the Beautiful in black/gunmetal/silver with, like, black cats/bats and silver skulls.


 I would love this! Julep, please make this!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the sounds of a shaped festive glitter! Anything except spiders!! I would actually love a leaf shaped glitter bomb too. Dark colors sounds good too, maybe with a few sheers with colored shimmers in them to round out the collection? I would also LOVE if we got jewelry for the extra. IMO they owe us an awesome extra this month since the last few were mega snooze-fests! I know it's an extra and all but the extras used to be what made me so excited about the boxes.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 6, 2013)

> I want metallic green ... a dupe for Chanel's Alchimie ... I think I have posted about it enough for you to all know this is my dream color! And JinSoon's Epidote. Other colors ... I NEED a medium to dark basic purple ... I like to match my nail colors to some of my clothes and it seems I have a lot of fall purple colors and didn't realize it. I love the idea of a glitterbomb for Halloween, but haven't noticed Julep jumping on that wagon except for patriotic shades. A deep rust glitter that I thought Tatiana was going to be. . but is not...


 I HAVE to tell you: I got my Jin Soon today &amp; love it! The formula was amazing. If you are looking for an extra special treat for yourself (or to put on your holiday wish list) I would HIGHLY recommend Jin Soon. As for October wish list- I really don't know what I want! I've had a huge influx of fall colors, so I'll just check out what they offer!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm hoping for a burnt orange, a fall or Halloween glitter bomb would be nice, and I would like a reddy brown.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm hoping for a burnt orange, a fall or Halloween glitter bomb would be nice, and I would like a reddy brown.

I definitely think a burnt orange creme would be a good item to add to the collection, but what do you mean by red-y brown? Julep already has both Coco _and _Lucy for cremes, Caroline and Boris &amp; Nicole for shimmers. did you mean lighter? Because there's Nan for cremes. I've had enough oxblood and burgundy tbh. :|


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe she meant a rust. A shimmer rust would be gorgeous!


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I HAVE to tell you: I got my Jin Soon today &amp; love it! The formula was amazing. If you are looking for an extra special treat for yourself (or to put on your holiday wish list) I would HIGHLY recommend Jin Soon.
As for October wish list- I really don't know what I want! I've had a huge influx of fall colors, so I'll just check out what they offer!

Jess, do you order JASPER?


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe she meant a rust. A shimmer rust would be gorgeous!

WYes, it WOULD, Alicia!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I definitely think a burnt orange creme would be a good item to add to the collection, but what do you mean by red-y brown? Julep already has both Coco _and _Lucy for cremes, Caroline and Boris &amp; Nicole for shimmers. did you mean lighter? Because there's Nan for cremes. I've had enough oxblood and burgundy tbh. :|

I mean lighter, a more khaki Nan maybe.  Nan is too red.  I don't want an oxblood or a burgundy.  I want a light brown, almost khaki, with red tones.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't really wear many typical fall colors, so who knows if the October box will have anything for me. I'm still excited for it though and hoping for more neutrals (yawn, I know no one else is ;-))


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I mean lighter, a more khaki Nan maybe.  Nan is too red.  I don't want an oxblood or a burgundy.  I want a light brown, almost khaki, with red tones.  

But not rust?


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't really wear many typical fall colors, so who knows if the October box will have anything for me. I'm still excited for it though and hoping for more neutrals (yawn, I know no one else is ;-))

Colors this fall are all over the place in everybody's collections, Flowerfish! Even some really bright versions of typical fall colors. Hope you can find something you like.


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 7, 2013)

Subbing!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wanting Glitter, glitter, &amp; more glitter. I'm super obsessed right now!!! Loving Meaganola idea of Halloween glitter with skulls,etc.


----------



## r4chel77 (Sep 11, 2013)

i love the ideas for more greens, microglitters and a haloween polish like america the beautiful. i'd also like one just like fireworks.

I REALLY REALLY WANT A BROWN POLISH LIKE VIVIEN.


----------



## angismith (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i love the ideas for more greens, microglitters and a haloween polish like america the beautiful. i'd also like one just like fireworks.

I REALLY REALLY WANT A BROWN POLISH LIKE VIVIEN.

That would be really pretty, Rachel. My Vivien and Amelia(?) was the prettiest manicure I wore all summer.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 14, 2013)

Nudes are back in season, so I'd love some gorgeous nudes, deep chocolatey browns (I STILL would adore a whole box of chocolate colors from milk to dark and everything in between mmmmmmm....) and I'd also love a beautiful hunter green, rich saturated blue teal, and maybe a glittery golden amber-orange!


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh man, anything Halloween related and they better just shut up and take all my money!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 14, 2013)

i vote for fun halloween colors, like orange purple and green jelly glitter, candy corn colored glitter. and coordinating polishes. not just black and silver polishes


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 14, 2013)

> Nudes are back in season, so I'd love some gorgeous nudes, deep chocolatey browns (I STILL would adore a whole box of chocolate colors from milk to dark and everything in between mmmmmmm....) and I'd also love a beautiful hunter green, rich saturated blue teal, and maybe a glittery golden amber-orange!


 Oooh....those sound amazing, but they are the exact colors I have coming from Bondi. Lol. I would love to see Julep's take on them, though.


> i vote for fun halloween colors, like orange purple and green jelly glitter, candy corn colored glitter. and coordinating polishes. not just black and silver polishes


 CANDY CORN COLORED GLITTER! I need this in my life. I love candy corn. My cousin &amp; I make it every year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshY (Sep 16, 2013)

I would love to see an autumn leaf multicolored glitter with red, deep red, orange, pumpkin, rust, bronze, and any other fall leaf colors.  I want it to be similar in consistency to Chelsea.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm loving all these glitter ideas! I hope a julep spy is listening


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2013)

So I was going through my nail polish collection &amp; I came across this awesome fall/Halloween julep sparkle polish. It was the mystery glitter polish from a mystery box last winter- it's a perfect combo of black &amp; rust glitter- just a reminder for those ladies who may have forgotten about this polish. Screams Fall- perfect for the upcoming season!! Mine doesn't have a name or I would post it!!


----------



## thechain (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope there's no orange colours- I feel like all I ever get from Julep is variations of orange.

I would love a deep green, or even a dark shimmery brown.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I was going through my nail polish collection &amp; I came across this awesome fall/Halloween julep sparkle polish. It was the mystery glitter polish from a mystery box last winter- it's a perfect combo of black &amp; rust glitter- just a reminder for those ladies who may have forgotten about this polish. Screams Fall- perfect for the upcoming season!! Mine doesn't have a name or I would post it!!

Oh I think you are talking about the New Year's box mystery glitter some people got it with a label that said Erica others had no label. It is a beautiful color and very fall appropriate.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 17, 2013)

GIVE ME ALL THE DARK COLOURS

Wow, I also can't believe only 3 more days! julep used to ship so quickly now everything feels like you're running through a dream but the roads are like made of jelly seaweed. : Really disappointed in the shipping issue, but I guess we'll see how it plays out this month


----------



## AshY (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone seen the retired julep colors for $7.99? http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/bon-voyage.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20130917_maven-retired-colors-sale I got an email this morning. I bought a backup of Chelsea, 2 of Vivien and Marion. I have always wanted to get Vivien but it was always OOS. Chelsea is my fave glitter and Marion is a pretty blue? Did everyone else resist?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 17, 2013)

> Has anyone seen the retired julep colors for $7.99? http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/bon-voyage.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20130917_maven-retired-colors-sale I got an email this morning. I bought a backup of Chelsea, 2 of Vivien and Marion. I have always wanted to get Vivien but it was always OOS. Chelsea is my fave glitter and Marion is a pretty blue? Did everyone else resist?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah- I resisted. Looked like all of the colors are ones they have been putting in mystery boxes to clear out the warehouse.


----------



## angismith (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone seen the retired julep colors for $7.99?

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/bon-voyage.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20130917_maven-retired-colors-sale

I got an email this morning. I bought a backup of Chelsea, 2 of Vivien and Marion. I have always wanted to get Vivien but it was always OOS. Chelsea is my fave glitter and Marion is a pretty blue?

Did everyone else resist?





I didn't get an email.


----------



## ta78 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone seen the retired julep colors for $7.99?

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/bon-voyage.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20130917_maven-retired-colors-sale

I got an email this morning. I bought a backup of Chelsea, 2 of Vivien and Marion. I have always wanted to get Vivien but it was always OOS. Chelsea is my fave glitter and Marion is a pretty blue?

Did everyone else resist?





I am just about to order something. I put in my 50% off next nail color code for signing up for text messages and it brought the one nail polish to $1.08. Not sure if I want more than the one though.

Has anybody used the Matte Top Coat? I am tempted to get that one too.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't get an email.

Me neither


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 17, 2013)

I got the email but nothing really stood out. I also got an email with a coupon for $15 off $40. It said something about enjoying my cosmic box. Oh really! You mean the box I haven't gotten yet and the shipping that hasn't moved since the 13th. I'm not digging the DHL shipping.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ta78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone seen the retired julep colors for $7.99?

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/bon-voyage.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20130917_maven-retired-colors-sale

I got an email this morning. I bought a backup of Chelsea, 2 of Vivien and Marion. I have always wanted to get Vivien but it was always OOS. Chelsea is my fave glitter and Marion is a pretty blue?

Did everyone else resist?





I am just about to order something. I put in my 50% off next nail color code for signing up for text messages and it brought the one nail polish to $1.08. Not sure if I want more than the one though.

Has anybody used the Matte Top Coat? I am tempted to get that one too.


I have the matte top coat and it seems ok as far as that goes. It's my only experience with a matte top coat, though. I like it ok.

I didn't order anything...staying strong on the no-buy!


----------



## angismith (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have the matte top coat and it seems ok as far as that goes. It's my only experience with a matte top coat, though. I like it ok.

I didn't order anything...staying strong on the no-buy!

I followed the link that someone posted on here ... saw several older colors that were really tempting since I don't have that many fall/winter colors, but decided I didn't want to fool with the DHL hassle and besides, I have 9 Bondis coming SOON, and a Deborah Lippmann. So those will have to tide me over until the selection window opens. I'm hoping for some great choices there. I still plan on getting my sub box, but will probably back off on some of the other ordering from Julep until they straighten out their mess.


----------



## zorabell (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I was going through my nail polish collection &amp; I came across this awesome fall/Halloween julep sparkle polish. It was the mystery glitter polish from a mystery box last winter- it's a perfect combo of black &amp; rust glitter- just a reminder for those ladies who may have forgotten about this polish. Screams Fall- perfect for the upcoming season!! Mine doesn't have a name or I would post it!!

Oh I think you are talking about the New Year's box mystery glitter some people got it with a label that said Erica others had no label. It is a beautiful color and very fall appropriate.



Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone seen the retired julep colors for $7.99?

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/bon-voyage.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20130917_maven-retired-colors-sale

I got an email this morning. I bought a backup of Chelsea, 2 of Vivien and Marion. I have always wanted to get Vivien but it was always OOS. Chelsea is my fave glitter and Marion is a pretty blue?

Did everyone else resist?






Heads up! I was browsing through the list of polishes and Erica is on of the polishes in the Bon Voyage sale.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 18, 2013)

Most of the retiring colors from Julep are the ones in my collection I'm trying to do away with. I would snag Lucky but $7.99 is to much knowing I can get it elsewhere cheaper and faster shipping. The beauty bio code works if anyone still has it...


----------



## shy32 (Sep 18, 2013)

here's what I got, with beauty bio code it was like $25.

Shopping bag Unit Price Qty Subtotal





  Erica

Boho Glam 
Unit price: $7.99

Subtotal: $7.99

Qty: 1
$7.99 1 $7.99





  Candace

It Girl 
Unit price: $11.20

Subtotal: $11.20

Qty: 1
$11.20 1 $11.20





  Hayden

It Girl 
Unit price: $7.99

Subtotal: $7.99

Qty: 1
$7.99 1 $7.99





  Sasha

Boho Glam 
Unit price: $7.99

Subtotal: $7.99

Qty: 1
$7.99 1 $7.99





  Georgia

Boho Glam 
Unit price: $7.99

Subtotal: $7.99

Qty: 1
$7.99 1 $7.99





  Gloria

Bombshell 
Unit price: $7.99

Subtotal: $7.99

Qty: 1  
$7.99 1 $7.99


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just popped up on my 





http://www.julep.com/kajal-eye-glider-sharpener.html
Not... super excited about it. Hopefully this is the other product in the Moden Beauty box and not the main product. : The colours will have to be good for me to get behind this


----------



## jrenee (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just popped up on my 





http://www.julep.com/kajal-eye-glider-sharpener.html
  Not... super excited about it. Hopefully this is the other product in the Moden Beauty box and not the main product. : The colours will have to be good for me to get behind this 

I completely agree.  I am not very excited about this beauty product - the colors will need to draw me in!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just popped up on my 





http://www.julep.com/kajal-eye-glider-sharpener.html
  Not... super excited about it. Hopefully this is the other product in the Moden Beauty box and not the main product. : The colours will have to be good for me to get behind this 

I completely agree.  I am not very excited about this beauty product - the colors will need to draw me in!



Not feeling the beauty product.  It is beginning to look like a skip month for me.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 18, 2013)

I totally agree about the lack of "wow" from the beauty product.  I love my Urban Decay products too much, and I just bought some of their holiday sets, so no thank you, Julep!

I can't believe I'm saying this, but unless they offer some seriously amazing colors this month, I may be skipping.  I'm seriously losing interest fast.  The "extra" nail polish remover pad last month was so disappointing compared to the lip balm, hair pins, etc. that we've received in previous months, and I'm seriously frustrated with this DHL crap....my mystery box hasn't moved out of WA  and it's been almost a week!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally agree about the lack of "wow" from the beauty product.  I love my Urban Decay products too much, and I just bought some of their holiday sets, so no thank you, Julep!

I can't believe I'm saying this, but unless they offer some seriously amazing colors this month, I may be skipping.  I'm seriously losing interest fast.  The "extra" nail polish remover pad last month was so disappointing compared to the lip balm, hair pins, etc. that we've received in previous months, and I'm seriously frustrated with this DHL crap....my mystery box hasn't moved out of WA  and it's been almost a week!

You know what I find funny?  Before September boxes went out they were all, "We're staying positive about the switch to DHL" with their fingers stuck in their ears to everybody's concerns.

Now all this crap is going on with shipping... where are they now?  I don't see any comments on the fiascos from them... I love how they aren't addressing any of this bull crap.  Just shoving it under the rug more, like they always do.  I guess they are still busy being positive about the changes!


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, maybe I'm the lone wolf here, but I'm excited about the eyeliner. What I'm not excited about is the $19.99 price tag for it and the sharpener. I know I buy UD for the same price, but it is a new product. I'm totally willing to give it a try &amp; I'm hoping that there will be a nail polish combo I'm into that includes the eye pencil. I love eye makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, maybe I'm the lone wolf here, but I'm excited about the eyeliner. What I'm not excited about is the $19.99 price tag for it and the sharpener. I know I buy UD for the same price, but it is a new product. I'm totally willing to give it a try &amp; I'm hoping that there will be a nail polish combo I'm into that includes the eye pencil. I love eye makeup!





I would be more excited if it were different colours and/or if it were a different type of eyeliner. Black/brown pencil seems about as safe as you can get. I would love to try gel. All I know is about 90% of pencil I've tried (including "high end" brands sent to us by ipsy, etc) bleed. Not looking forward to that after the fiasco that was definitely the DD creme. It's definitely given most of us a reality check on Julep's products.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 18, 2013)

I am this close to dropping Julep, but I still really like most of their polishes. I just realized a few months ago that cheap eyeliner is so not worth it. I'm not saying $20 is cheap, but Julep does tend to mark up the value of their beauty stuff, so the real value and quality might not be $20's worth.

I'm just sick of the "good" items being makeup and skincare, and the "good" polish colors being add-ons. I get that it's a way to make more money, but I'm not shelling out $20 for a box of colors I don't like just to pay $5 extra to buy one I do like. (Or $20 for a box with some eyeliner similar to so many others, plus a few ok-ish polishes.) I signed up for a nail polish subscription, so I want nail polish! I did love that last golden mystery box I got, so I wish they'd do more polish-only boxes. Every month for the past few months, the polish-only box has not been something I want.

I really, really hope the actual polish colors are good. October is an excellent month to try something different and fun. We'll see, I guess!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 18, 2013)

Not excited for eyeliner.  I have way too many black eyeliners and I just never use them.  

I am excited to see the nail colors though.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 18, 2013)

*Yawn" on the eyeliner. If the It Girl box contains yet another yellow, I am skipping again.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hmmm I finally have enough points for a free box, so I'm hoping this month will be good.  I dont need another eyeliner though and I wouldn't use a pencil style one if I did.  I really hope the other product is good but then again I still haven't even used any of the polishes or the Bare Face from last month so maybe I should take that as a sign....and I think I've only used 1 or 2 of the polishes that I got in the warehouse sale....yikes, maybe Julep just isnt exciting for me anymore


----------



## redjill (Sep 18, 2013)

Help, drowning in black eyeliners as it is... Seems like every other free gift or Beauty Bar box I get has a black eyeliner. My eyelashes are pale blonde so black eyeliner often looks awkward on me (have to take forever working it into my heavily mascara'd lash line). I hope this is the Modern Beauty product. But even if not, I'll probably get it anyway. They seem to be in love with this on Facebook.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Yawn" on the eyeliner. If the It Girl box contains yet another yellow, I am skipping again.

No more yellows!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 18, 2013)

Updates =)

I haven't gotten a monthly Julep box in a long time but I find myself in the mood for new nail polishes recently. Gonna hold off on making purchases until I see what Julep has to offer this month!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 18, 2013)

One of the last things I need is another eyeliner. I literally just got a black pencil liner from Ipsy a few days ago that I will probably never use since I have a stash of about 20 at home. Almost every Urban Decay pallet I have ever purchased came with a 24/7 liner in Zero, and somehow I just have a large stash of eyeliners in general. I also have recently started to use liquid liner that I am liking more. If the polish colors are good I'll still get the box, but the eyeliner certainly isn't enticing to me.


----------



## angismith (Sep 18, 2013)

KAJAL is the operative word in the eyeliner selection. I just bought Loreal's Smouldering Voluminous Eyeliner a couple of weeks ago from Beauty.com. Check out what they say about Kajal. So I won't be looking to purchase Julep's version so soon.

Hoping the other product is more to my interest ....but still looking forward to seeing the selection window. 

Looking forward to the It Girl colors being more "It Girl" than last two months! Although, since someone pointed out last month that the It Girl box is cheaper in retail value than the other boxes. In the beginning, I wanted It Girl girls, not only for the fashion-forwardness, but also because it was all nail polish.

Mainly, I hope they don't add an absolutely gorgeous color as an add-on in a blatant attempt to make more money.

And I never did get an email regarding the retiring colors ....


----------



## angismith (Sep 18, 2013)

I may be getting a little "out of hand" with my nail polish addiction. That nice new shelf my husband bought me was filling up fast, so he decided to COUNT them ... oh, no ... he now thinks I have EXACTLY 100 bottles of polish... But my basecoats and top coats and cuticle remover and cuticle oil bottles are not on the shelf... This means I have averaged 25 bottles per month...it's all Julep's fault for all the special sales like the Warehouse Sales and the curated sets in the Secret Store ... and I did have three colors BEFORE my addiciton started ... and .... and... and.... uh-oh, I don't know if a rack was a good idea!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 18, 2013)

Well since it looks like my Bondi won't be here till October I've got a new wishlist for Julep. An emerald green jewel tone. Something just a shade or two darker than Angelina. And a dark red with silver undertones. Or a true black.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 18, 2013)

Add me to the meh-on-black-liner crowd.  I think I have a black liner in every formulation -- pencil, gel, liner -- and I just don't use them except as a base for a duochrome eyeshadow, and even that is a rarity.  If it was blackened color, I would be all over it.  Royal purple and forest green?  Pretty much my dream combination.  Black and brown?  Zzzzz.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 18, 2013)

_Guise_

Julep Susie is a huge lemming for me. I have absolutely no reason to want this polish because I literally have like 5 other mint colours and like it'll probably be a disappointment, but if I get the text discount it'll be $1 which is even cheaper than trading for it.

BUT. BUT I LITERALLY HAVE Zoya Neely, Essie Mint Candy Apple, OPI GGG and in a similar family BL Bossy Boots and Julep Denver which I don't even like.

Basically I just hoard mint/pale green polishes. do I need it? I feel like I don't but I want it, but I also feel like I could use that $1 to buy another colour...which I don't already have like 4 of. talk me in/out of it? ._. I'm supposed to be on a low-buy and I have enough polishes so I wouldn't get to it for a while but... $1 susie T_T


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 19, 2013)

Also adding myself to the "meh" reaction to the eyeliner. I have too many black eyeliners as it is - no brown, I think, so maybe if the colors are great I'll end up using at least one end. Still I've definitely been craving some fall-like bold eyeliner colors like meaganola suggested - royal purple and forest green would've been awesome! Still it makes sense, they had to appeal to the masses.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  _Guise_

Julep Susie is a huge lemming for me. I have absolutely no reason to want this polish because I literally have like 5 other mint colours and like it'll probably be a disappointment, but if I get the text discount it'll be $1 which is even cheaper than trading for it.

BUT. BUT I LITERALLY HAVE Zoya Neely, Essie Mint Candy Apple, OPI GGG and in a similar family BL Bossy Boots and Julep Denver which I don't even like.

Basically I just hoard mint/pale green polishes. do I need it? I feel like I don't but I want it, but I also feel like I could use that $1 to buy another colour...which I don't already have like 4 of. talk me in/out of it? ._. I'm supposed to be on a low-buy and I have enough polishes so I wouldn't get to it for a while but... $1 susie T_T

Lol Kyuu! I feel like this shoulda been posted in the no/low buy thread, they'd whip you into shape. Oh wait, I'm here right now so... BACK AWAY FROM THE "ADD TO BAG" BUTTON! If you feel you really need to break your low-buy, maybe experiment and try a new color for the $1! You already know you love mint colors, so one idea might be to take a risk on a color you're not too sure about and that you don't have a similar for in your collection? 

  Also I'm not sure how often you do your nails, but I probably have like 5 or 6 teal colors that I've only used once in the course of 5 months since I only do mine twice a week at most. So think about how often you'd really truly use Susie (or any new polish for that matter, but since we're not in the low buy thread, I'll go easy on you, haha!)


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 19, 2013)

Tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I honestly don't have high hopes considering I've skipped probably the last 6 months but I'm still a little excited at the small possibility of pretty colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah, the eyeliner doesn't excite me since ive become lazy and haven't been wearing makeup. Now, if it was a lip gloss, it might be a diff story  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Valistic (Sep 19, 2013)

While im not incredibly thrilled this months product is eyeliner, I'm happy its something ill actually use since the only thing i actually ever do is my eye makeup, my stock of black liner isn't at its all time high.

Hoping the colours are super awesome though, with some form of green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thechain (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm actually crazy about eyeliners.

Particularly black/brown.

I did just buy a MUFE eyeliner, but I'm crazy enough that I'll get the Julep one too-- if the polish colours are good.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 19, 2013)

> I'm actually crazy about eyeliners. Particularly black/brown. I did just buy a MUFE eyeliner, but I'm crazy enough that I'll get the Julep one too-- if the polish colours are good.


 Yay! Another eyeliner hoarder! I actually only have a couple if blacks &amp; browns, hence my excitement for the eyeliner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Sep 19, 2013)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, the sun (uh, I mean the selection window) will come out tomorrow ... I know "Annie" is not "The Wizard of Oz," but wouldn't it be AMAZING if Julep offered us Mavens a chance to get the Oz Collection at Maven prices??? That would be my ultimate surprise and completely make me wait FOREVER for DHL shipping to receive THAT!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 19, 2013)

Sneak Peak revealed on Facebook:


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sneak Peak revealed on Facebook:






Oooh, I like these a lot surprisingly and don't have dupes for either! But...

only thing I guess is I can't see myself wearing the black latex finish very often. And hopefully the little glitters show up in Valerie unlike the gold glitters in Bunny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 19, 2013)

I love them both! I have a feeling october will be a very expensive month... and with the whole Bondi thing, lots of nail polish to look forward to!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 19, 2013)

I like both of the finishes, just not necessarily these colors (not quite my style).  The background makes me think it will be some kind of glitzy/hollywood theme. If the other colors are good I think I might like this month.  The consensus on FB seems to be that this will be the boho glam profile.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 19, 2013)

I love them.  I can never have enough of those two colors.   Can't wait to see what else they have this month.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 19, 2013)

I wonder if the theme is the Emmys like they did in February for the Oscars.


----------



## Valistic (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I have this feeling that this is going to be an upgrade month... 

Its rare, but im loving those two colours already, and its rare for me to like two colours in one style profile.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 19, 2013)

I love the black, hate the green.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 19, 2013)

I LOVE the green color.  The black is ok, it would look great with a glitter top coat though.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 19, 2013)

> Sneak Peak revealed on Facebook:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Omg the green is gorgeous! Reminds me of the character Evanora in the movie Oz the Great and Powerful.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2013)

> Well, I have this feeling that this is going to be an upgrade month...Â  Its rare, but im loving those two colours already, and its rare for me to like two colours in one style profile.Â


 That was my exact response, down to liking both shades in the same profile.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't like the black (it reminds me of that "candle wax" looking polish that was trendy for a minute, except much more clean looking), but I do like the green.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 19, 2013)

maybes its sort of villan themed? i mean it is halloween, so some spin on that probably  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ladies of the night?

I will say I am excited to see new formula being introduced to us first, so props  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm not too crazy about either color, but I do love the finish of the black shade. I can't wait to see the others!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 19, 2013)

I really like both the colors. I don't know how often I would use the black though. I may actually not skip for once. The other thing is I really don't need more black or brown eyeliner. I prefer liquid because I am better at getting it on more evenly.


----------



## superhans (Sep 19, 2013)

ugh.. really wanted to skip this month but love both colors!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 19, 2013)

I do looove that teal color!

Still planning to skip unless the It Girl box is amazing, but even then I may wait and see what set(s) they offer up after like they did this past month with the trio (Tatiana, Karmen &amp; Reece, was it?) since I have more than enough new polish at the moment. 

But we'll see how well that plan holds up once I see the full collection and the add-ons and such. I just know i have no interest in the eyeliner so I'm not jumping at the chance to get it.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ugh.. really wanted to skip this month but love both colors!

Me too!  Ugh, I'm seriously eating my words about losing interest in Julep!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  maybes its sort of villan themed? i mean it is halloween, so some spin on that probably  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ladies of the night?

I will say I am excited to see new formula being introduced to us first, so props  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Villain themed would be fun! I do hope they have some sort of Halloween or even fall theme, as long as it's not typical bright orange and black together.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 19, 2013)

If they do a Disney villain theme, I would just pass out from sheer excitement. Please, oh please!



> Villain themed would be fun! I do hope they have some sort of Halloween or even fall theme, as long as it's not typical bright orange and black together.


----------



## r4chel77 (Sep 19, 2013)

the thing that's annoying, a bit, is that valerie (the teal with the glitter that's coming in the october collection and was shown in the sneak peek) has been available on sephora for a few weeks. my friend noticed it and ordered it. i think it's prettier in person but definitely hard to describe. i only saw it for a second in the bottle and it appeared less jelly-like, more cream like, perhaps a little more green than teal, but again i'm going off a split second of seeing it. i'm not wild about it. i'm definitely not wild about the latex finish black since they tend to chip anyways and i like all of my polishes to have a shine finish (unless they're sea salt) since you can always use a matte top coat or rub on a dry matte top coat to give it sheen like the latex finish.

i'm also totally not interested in liner. maybe i'll gift it to my mom if a really freaking awesome box comes.

they didn't reveal what profile the box is but i'm thinking it's boho glam and hoping it's not bombshell (my default and always the prettiest to me)


----------



## r4chel77 (Sep 19, 2013)

i will get you all a swatch ASAP lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the thing that's annoying, a bit, is that valerie (the teal with the glitter that's coming in the october collection and was shown in the sneak peek) has been available on sephora for a few weeks. my friend noticed it and ordered it. i think it's prettier in person but definitely hard to describe. i only saw it for a second in the bottle and it appeared less jelly-like, more cream like, perhaps a little more green than teal, but again i'm going off a split second of seeing it. i'm not wild about it. i'm definitely not wild about the latex finish black since they tend to chip anyways and i like all of my polishes to have a shine finish (unless they're sea salt) since you can always use a matte top coat or rub on a dry matte top coat to give it sheen like the latex finish.

i'm also totally not interested in liner. maybe i'll gift it to my mom if a really freaking awesome box comes.

they didn't reveal what profile the box is but i'm thinking it's boho glam and hoping it's not bombshell (my default and always the prettiest to me)

I remember a friend mentioning this to me last year about being a maven as well, that one of the benefits is supposed to be getting first access to all the products / colours. It seems now, with the uncertainty of how well the products actually perform, the uncertainly of the julep swatches, and being able to score better deals on better combos of colours you want that it's worth waiting... makes you forget why you WANT to order the box in the first place :


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 19, 2013)

I think Valerie, the teal micro glitter looks just like Marion, which I just took off today.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the thing that's annoying, a bit, is that valerie (the teal with the glitter that's coming in the october collection and was shown in the sneak peek) has been available on sephora for a few weeks. my friend noticed it and ordered it. i think it's prettier in person but definitely hard to describe. i only saw it for a second in the bottle and it appeared less jelly-like, more cream like, perhaps a little more green than teal, but again i'm going off a split second of seeing it. i'm not wild about it. i'm definitely not wild about the latex finish black since they tend to chip anyways and i like all of my polishes to have a shine finish (unless they're sea salt) since you can always use a matte top coat or rub on a dry matte top coat to give it sheen like the latex finish.

i'm also totally not interested in liner. maybe i'll gift it to my mom if a really freaking awesome box comes.

they didn't reveal what profile the box is but i'm thinking it's boho glam and hoping it's not bombshell (my default and always the prettiest to me)

Yeah, I'd think it's Boho Glam too since they always seem to put teal-like colors in that box. Looking forward to the swatch of Valerie - it's always irked me a little they release new colors to Sephora first when they even say on their website that Mavens have exclusive access. Oh wells! lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the black, hate the green.

lol...I'm the opposite! I love the green; wouldn't say "hate", but not a fan of the black.


----------



## thechain (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm loving the color previews-- I wanted a green. And I like the idea of a "latex" black. I might upsize my box this month, or at least get an add-on or two.

I hope I get my Mystery Box soon though.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 19, 2013)

Love them both! Squee!!! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 19, 2013)

Also, since were on the topic of yellows earlier, I did a sampling of all the yellows on Bon Voyage (http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/bon-voyage.html) because there seemed to be a LOT:

excluding golds (aka felicity and kathleen):

Abbie (IG), Alma (BS), Blake (BG), Charlie (BS), Daisy (BG), Leila (BG), Nessa (IG), Nikki (IG), and Sally (CWaT).... and debateably (that is, orangey) Nina (IG). So the tallies:

It Girl: 4

Boho Glam: 3

Bombshell: 2

CWaT: 1

Also, according to the bon voyage page, Julep is trying to retire 22 of the 28 oranges/yellows they're currently carrying. The next highest is pink/white which is 20.... but their collection currently has 33. So I'm hoping Julep has learned its lesson of over sampling oranges and yellows in their collectionss... &gt;.&gt;


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If they do a Disney villain theme, I would just pass out from sheer excitement.

Please, oh please!

They may go the villain route... but it wont be a Disney Villains anything for Julep.  There is a Disney Villains makeup collection by e.l.f., exclusive to Walgreens though, including a 12 piece nail polish set, 3 colors for 4 different villains (12$).  It is just starting to make its way into the stores now.


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm so excited to see the collection after seeing Valerie!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 20, 2013)

My mind is pointing in the Heroes and Villains direction -- as in superheroes and supervillains!  Nerd homecoming** starts tomorrow!  I would love it if they went all whacked-out comic book for this.  Purples, greens, latex-finishes in several colors -- they could do some fascinating things if they did this.  Glitter, saturated color, top coats, you name it.  Let your freak flag fly, Julep!  

**  Nerd homecoming is any comic book convention that is neither San Diego Comic Con nor Dragon*Con.  SDCC and D*C are nerd prom.  In my case, this weekend, it's Rose City Comic Con.  I plan on spending my vacation money on graphic novels.  And _Welcome to Night Vale_ merch of all sorts.  And maybe a tattoo, depending on what designs are available.  I am a tattoo person, but I have never gotten an "eh, what the hell, let's get some ink now!" piece.  Mine tend to be highly planned and obsessed-over.  The closest thing to spontaneous ink I've gotten is a bombshell (think Jughead from _Lost_, not Betty Page).  It was originally going to be two inches long and on my hip.  The day I went in to get it, I changed my mind as far as location went, and it ended up being more like six inches long, three inches wide, and on the back of my calf.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 20, 2013)

> They may go the villain route... but it wont be a Disney Villains anything for Julep.Â  There is a Disney Villains makeup collection by e.l.f., exclusive to Walgreens though, including a 12 piece nail polish set, 3 colors for 4 different villains (12$).Â  It is just starting to make its way into the stores now.


 I've been wanting to get my hands on these! I'm not crazy ab elf, but I loving those swatches.


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 20, 2013)

Their blog updated. Looks like one of their products will be a 

peeling face mask.
Unless that's been up there forever and I'm just late to notice. =oP


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree that Valerie looks amazing! I keep telling myself I should skip October..I've been buying so many that I haven't even tried all my new polishes yet!

Is there usually a mystery box each month? Or is it just random throughout the year? I've only been with Julep since August, so the latest mystery box was my first, and I loved it. Thanks to anyone who will answer my question.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree that Valerie looks amazing! I keep telling myself I should skip October..I've been buying so many that I haven't even tried all my new polishes yet!

Is there usually a mystery box each month? Or is it just random throughout the year? I've only been with Julep since August, so the latest mystery box was my first, and I loved it. Thanks to anyone who will answer my question.

Ever since I've been a maven (about a month before Easter) there's been a mystery box every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been since August too, but they sent me an email about the mystery box that month as well as this month. My understanding from reading around is that if you don't skip, you are able to purchase the mystery box that month, and it is a monthly offering that always has an exclusive preview before it goes on sale. Evie in August, Estelle in September.


----------



## ling168 (Sep 20, 2013)

updates please!


----------



## Starlet (Sep 20, 2013)

I am not as excited about the eye liner, but the other product this month seems interesting.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 20, 2013)

> I have been since August too, but they sent me an email about the mystery box that month as well as this month. My understanding from reading around is that if you don't skip, you are able to purchase the mystery box that month, and it is a monthly offering that always has an exclusive preview before it goes on sale. Evie in August, Estelle in September.


 You can purchase the mystery box even if you don't purchase your maven selection.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love them both! Squee!!! Can't wait to see the rest.

This is exactly how I feel!


----------



## Valistic (Sep 20, 2013)

the selection window is live on julep. 

What a surprise there is a yellow.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 20, 2013)

I love them all!! I want to see swatches. Hard to tell anything with just the bottle shot.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 20, 2013)

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-october-maven-colors/

blog post is up!


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 20, 2013)

> http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-october-maven-colors/ blog post is up!


 Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 20, 2013)

Hmm... Unless there's a great extra-special add-on not on that list, I think I'll stick with It Girl and add Valerie, Cleopatra (although I might end up skipping this one because black is boring to me), and Stevie. I had been planning on upgrading, but the beauty products aren't compelling, and Classic with a Twist colors are *not* me. ETA: They nailed It Girl for me this month. I don't normally wear magenta on my fingers, but that teal shimmer makes it funky enough for me.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 20, 2013)

Disappointed with this months collection. Strikes me as very blah...*sigh*


----------



## gemstone (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm... Unless there's a great extra-special add-on not on that list, I think I'll stick with It Girl and add Valerie, Cleopatra (although I might end up skipping this one because black is boring to me), and Stevie. I had been planning on upgrading, but the beauty products aren't compelling, and Classic with a Twist colors are *not* me.

ETA: They nailed It Girl for me this month. I don't normally wear magenta on my fingers, but that teal shimmer makes it funky enough for me.

I'm pretty sure the special add on this month is casper


----------



## thechain (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not crazy about the colors... I want Stevie just because of the name. But I'm so sick of yellows/oranges in the Boho Glam box!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 20, 2013)

For the first time since May (that was my first free box), I haven't skipped. I picked It Girl and added Beatrix and Valerie (but that might change).


----------



## jennm149 (Sep 20, 2013)

After skipping last month, I was really pleased with this month's selections.  I did switch to It Girl, as I'm not a big fan of kajal-style eyeliners (they tend to run on me, not matter what) and I'm liking those colors for fall/winter.  I added on Cleopatra, Beatrix and Valerie.

It's my first Julep order since they started shipping from NJ (which is where I live), so although I'm dreading DHL complications, maybe the fact that the polish shouldn't have to travel more than 125 miles even if it's coming from the furthest point in the state will offset any DHL issues.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe I have polish overload because I'm not really that excited about any of the colors. I almost wanted to buy it just because I've skipped so much, but that is just silly! I'm not wowed by the beauty items either...have plenty of both.

Meh...I skipped.


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 20, 2013)

I just got my first free box yesterday and I love the colors! Now I'm trying to decide whether to skip this month or go ahead and get a box. I'm kind of broke this week so i'm thinking I might just go ahead and skip, lol. I am really interested in the Cleopatra and Casper polishes though! Is there a limit to how many boxes you can skip?


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 20, 2013)

No sure if anyone posted this but there's more swatches here: http://www.julep.com/october-maven-rebel-set


----------



## Andi B (Sep 20, 2013)

I will NEVER again say anything about skipping a month before I see the colors....I ended up loving this collection so much, I upgraded to the full collection for the first time!  Ouch!

I started with It Girl, and had such a hard time picking add-ons...then I became intrigued by the black mask (even though I know Boscia has something similar)...so I realized it would be cheaper to just upgrade!  This is the first month ever that I've loved every single color (except for the yellow)!  I even added Beatrix and Casper!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 20, 2013)

I like this collection a lot.  I'm going to have a hard time deciding what to get. 

Although, I know I won't get my regular Boho Glam - more yellow, really?!


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 20, 2013)

funnily enough, i added on that yellow...i just dont have one that is a shade like that!  I chose it girl with Dahlia and Casper!


----------



## Hipster (Sep 20, 2013)

Undecided still... I'm liking Boho Glam and Casper is neat! However, not sure I need another eyeliner and definitely do not need another clay mask. Hmmm...


----------



## Krendall (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a nice collection. I'm thinking It Girl with Valerie and Beatrix added on. I like the beauty products but I am overloaded with black eyeliners and skin care stuff right now.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  funnily enough,* i added on that yellow..*.i just dont have one that is a shade like that!  I chose it girl with Dahlia and Casper!  

LOL - it is a pretty yellow.  

But I just got Catrina last month in the It Girl box.  Plus, I have 2-3 more yellows and they're all from Julep.  I just feel Julep overdoes it on the yellows.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 20, 2013)

I have no idea where Sept went but Oct selection window snuck up on me like the monsters on haunted hay rides. I think I'm in this month after skipping 4 or 5.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 20, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure the special add on this month is casper


 Ooh, Casper and Beatrix were not on there when I first looked at that page!


----------



## BerryK (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm excited! This only my second month, and after seeing the eyeliner I was thinking I'd skip. I'm CWaT, but I'm going with It Girl this month. Added on Casper and Beatrix. I'm sure I'll add something else too. I have to add though, I was getting an error message this morning and it was saying to call. If I had to call in, I was canceling.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 20, 2013)

I think this is a really good month, just nothing really for me.

I'm okay with that. I think it's fine to give Julep its kudos on the collection. Who knows, maybe I'll change my mind and order It Girl (which is really gorgeous), but it seems easier to just wait for a better set/set. I was also thinking of ordering something from last month again just to get another face wash and pick up Karmen. ^^;;

I'm interested in the scrub, but I'll wait for reviews until I buy. Then again, origins has some really good GWP right now...


----------



## magictodo (Sep 20, 2013)

What about the Julep matte top coat being offered as a $9.99 add-on? Has anyone used it before? Would love to hear what people think of this before I buy.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What about the Julep matte top coat being offered as a $9.99 add-on? Has anyone used it before? Would love to hear what people think of this before I buy.
I'm not a fan. It seems like weird dried glue over your polish. I don't know what I was expecting. For some reason i expected matte layers to mattify your polish, not settle as a matted layer OVER your polish. Maybe my expectations are the problem.

BUT I have a BNWS one (I got one last year and then another one in a mystery box) so if anyone is curious lmk.


----------



## angismith (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm... Unless there's a great extra-special add-on not on that list, I think I'll stick with It Girl and add Valerie, Cleopatra (although I might end up skipping this one because black is boring to me), and Stevie. I had been planning on upgrading, but the beauty products aren't compelling, and Classic with a Twist colors are *not* me.

ETA: They nailed It Girl for me this month. I don't normally wear magenta on my fingers, but that teal shimmer makes it funky enough for me.

Me, too, meaganola! Although, on behalf of yellow haters everywhere, I am intrigued by Dahlia, the first yellow I've ever really thought I wanted. But It Girl did, indeed, nail it this month with the army green and titanium metallic for me. I was starting to thinking I was going to have to skip, looking at all those eye pencils in each box, until I scrolled to It Girl. This is the first month, though, that I have not been looking for the open Selection Window since becoming a Maven. I found the link on Facebook. Now, WHEN will we get them? Before or after Bondi, if you are a Maven and a Bondi Girl???


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hmm...I like the mask, Stevie and Ciara which of coarse none of them come in any of the same boxes.  I like most of the colors but I dont think I want to waste my Jules on a free box this month.  After last month I just have a feeling I will be able to get at least Stevie and Ciara for a better deal if I wait.  I wouldn't mind any of the add-ons either so the chances are very good that there will be some kind of set with them after the selection window closes.  I don't know what to do! I do feel like they did a much better job this month though.


----------



## AshY (Sep 20, 2013)

So far I picked bombshell and added on Beatrix, Ciara and Anisa.  I am least certain about Anisa since I may have similar colors already.  I may add another Ciara or add Kendra.  The upgrade looks tempting.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 20, 2013)

I really wanted the mask and to add it on would be $21! So surprisingly, I went with Modern Beauty with Valerie and Kendra added on. Just not interested in the eyeliner. I almost added Casper but I changed my mind.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been skipping throughout the summer and had no plans to do this month since I have Bondi coming eventually, but It Girl looks really good.  I'm a sucker for magenta and I don't have a green like that.  I don't wear silver all that much, but this one looks pretty.  I will probably add on Beatrix.  The swatches had a cool black mani with it that would be perfect for Halloween.  I really have to get a better polish organization thing.  It's overtaking my entire bathroom and I can't find what I want when I want it.  I wish Julep would make one that fits their polishes as I'm afraid they would just rattle around and get broken if I put them in a standard rack.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 20, 2013)

> Me, too, meaganola! Although, on behalf of yellow haters everywhere, I am intrigued by Dahlia, the first yellow I've ever really thought I wanted. But It Girl did, indeed, nail it this month with the army green and titanium metallic for me. I was starting to thinking I was going to have to skip, looking at all those eye pencils in each box, until I scrolled to It Girl. This is the first month, though, that I have not been looking for the open Selection Window since becoming a Maven. I found the link on Facebook. Now, WHEN will we get them? Before or after Bondi, if you are a Maven and a Bondi Girl???


 I think we will get Julep before Bondi. Even with the DHL shipping, I think Bondi could be delayed further, plus Bondi is not projected to ship until the second week of Oct. Julep should begin shipping around the 27th, so I think we will get them during the first week of Oct.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i will get you all a swatch ASAP lol
That would be amazing! I was thinking I'd skip this month before the collection was released, but now that color is tempting me.

I was so disappointed last month in the Julep swatch colors versus real life appearance last month (I basically ended up with 3 slightly different tints of black and super dark colors don't look good on me) I'm scared of getting burned again.

I feel like this happens with Julep every month: I'm planning on skipping, get tempted by one or two colors, order my box plus add ons to get the ones I want, and then have buyers remorse when I get the colors and swatch them.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, where did the month go.  Usually I'm lurking on this site for spoilers but completely forgot about it.  

I was all set to skip, but I'm going with Bombshell--that teal is just calling my name and is different than anything I've got.  The eyeliner is actually intriguing to me.  First, I thought, "great, another black eyeliner," but the pics they posted of the tightlining have me interested.  I haven't been able to get as good a line with my other eye pencils.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 20, 2013)

I was going to skip, because the only color that I really want is Valerie (looks like the green color club I love, plus shimmer) so I figured I'd pick it up in a later month.

However, then I realized that Cleopatra would be perfect for an outfit I have been planning. I have opera tickets for this upcoming season, and one of them is for Salome, for which I have a dramatic black gown and a gold ring with an onyx skull cameo, and this polish would really top off the look.

Too bad I don't have quite enough jules to use on the box. Oh well.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will NEVER again say anything about skipping a month before I see the colors....I ended up loving this collection so much, I upgraded to the full collection for the first time!  Ouch!

I started with It Girl, and had such a hard time picking add-ons...then I became intrigued by the black mask (even though I know Boscia has something similar)...so I realized it would be cheaper to just upgrade!  This is the first month ever that I've loved every single color (except for the yellow)!  I even added Beatrix and Casper!
Me exactly, except I didn't add Beatrix.

I upgraded also, and got 2x Casper (one for me and for a coworker who is all about Halloween). I'm not keen on the yellow and undecided on the greige colour, but another coworker is buying my greige and I hope someone will like the yellow. (I may even like it in person.)

I thought Missy looked similar to Amity from the anniversary trio, but my family nickname growing up was Missy so... And it may be different in person. They sometimes are!

I was initially Meh about the eyeliner but I'll give it a try.

Once I did the calculations it made sense to upgrade and get the bonus points for doing so.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 20, 2013)

I skipped. I just kind of scanned the page and went "nope for me." And another yellow! LoL.

All of the colors I like are in different boxes! I like Ciara in one box, and Valerie in another. Casper is a fun add-on, but there's no one box that stands out to me.


----------



## brandarae (Sep 20, 2013)

I was going to skip but It Girl got me! I added on another Ciara, Missy &amp; Casper (all three for a friend). Sept &amp; Oct Bondi boxes next month too. You can never have too much polish, righ?


----------



## autopilot (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What about the Julep matte top coat being offered as a $9.99 add-on? Has anyone used it before? Would love to hear what people think of this before I buy.
I have not used this one, but my personal opinion on Julep's top coats is that they are way overpriced given the size.

Even at $10, it's only 8ml and you can get awesome full-sized topcoats for $12.50 or less.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 20, 2013)

I finally didn't skip. First time in months. I want to try the mask, even though I don't care about the eyeliner so I got the modern beauty and added on ciara. I almost went for the updgrade but I do not need anymore nail polish at all so I just made myself pick my favorite.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now, WHEN will we get them? Before or after Bondi, if you are a Maven and a Bondi Girl???
I'm thinking definitely before Bondi, given that Julep will start shipping on the 27th of this month, and Bondi won't be shipping (Sept AND Oct) until the middle of NEXT month... :/

(I understand the reasons, I just want mah polish nao!)

Edit: oops, didn't read further:

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think we will get Julep before Bondi. Even with the DHL shipping, I think Bondi could be delayed further, plus Bondi is not projected to ship until the second week of Oct. Julep should begin shipping around the 27th, so I think we will get them during the first week of Oct.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 20, 2013)

Went with It Girl! Love all the colors and didn't want the eyeliner so it works out really well :-D 

Still undecided about any add-ons. I'm kind of intrigued by a couple others but we'll see.


----------



## Jaly (Sep 20, 2013)

I REALLY wanted to like this month as its my birthday month and I want to be receiving packages none stop....

however, I skipped.  Another yellow, more glitter, boring light shades.. odd deep tone colors..  just colors that don't suit my taste...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, signed up for birchbox.... not sure if its the right idea since I also have ipsy.. and so many people dropped birchbox...  but i like their points system.....   and i just want packages for the month of October!!


----------



## AmandaM (Sep 20, 2013)

First time posting in the Julep group but I've been a Maven since Spring... so first I just would like to say hello to all you ladies... 





I didn't skip this month...  I went with the It Girl ...  I really love Kendra ( Army Green Frost )  and Ciara ( Vampy Magenta with Teal Microglitter ) just made me swoon!!!  Missy ( Titanium Metallic ) I'm not sure about..  it will be one of those I must see in person to know if I'm going to love it or not sounds like it could be promising... plus I had to add on Casper ( Glow In The Dark Shimmer ) and Beatrix ( Coal Black with Multidimensional Glitter ) it's really one of my favorite types of glitter polish ..  I love a black polish with loads of sparkle..


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 20, 2013)

Okay, I really liked this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went for bombshell (the ruffian hedge fund is too similar to the it girl green this month) and added on Ciara and Casper. I even applied some Jules! Now I will be sad if they come out with a 15.99 trio after box selection...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't play me julep!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 20, 2013)

> I REALLY wanted to like this month as its my birthday month and I want to be receiving packages none stop.... however, I skipped. Â Another yellow, more glitter, boring light shades.. odd deep tone colors.. Â just colors that don't suit my taste... Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, signed up for birchbox.... not sure if its the right idea since I also have ipsy.. and so many people dropped birchbox... Â but i like their points system..... Â  and i just want packages for the month of October!!


 I honestly think just as many people drop birchbox as they do ipsy, you're just more likely to hear about people dropping bb in the ipsy forums.


----------



## Shanny81 (Sep 20, 2013)

I finally decided on It Girl with *gasp* no add-ons!  That almost never happens!  I like a lot of the colors, but either I have similar shades or I'm not sure how well I would like a certain color on.  I considered Valerie, but I have a hard time liking teals on me.  I do really like Ciara though.  And I'm optimistic about Kendra.  At very least, I don't have anything that shade.  BUT - here's the kicker.  How much of a dupe do you think Missy (the silver) is to Zoya's Trixie?  I own Trixie, so I'm hoping they are different....but they look pretty similar. 

http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Trixie.html


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am still deciding if I want to skip this month. I think I just may.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally decided on It Girl with *gasp* no add-ons!  That almost never happens!  I like a lot of the colors, but either I have similar shades or I'm not sure how well I would like a certain color on.  I considered Valerie, but I have a hard time liking teals on me.  I do really like Ciara though.  And I'm optimistic about Kendra.  At very least, I don't have anything that shade.  BUT - here's the kicker.  How much of a dupe do you think Missy (the silver) is to Zoya's Trixie?  I own Trixie, so I'm hoping they are different....but they look pretty similar. 

http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Trixie.html

I wonder how close it is to Butter London's Diamond Geezer.

http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/Diamond-Geezer.html


----------



## centaur74 (Sep 20, 2013)

I went with It Girl and added on Beatrix and Dahlia. Though I have an extensive polish collection this will actually be only my second yellow polish because I'm really picky about yellows. I like how it's deep and sparkly though. Very fall looking. Much more excited about this month than last month's. I had been contemplating buying Patty (black glitter) lately. Think I will wait for Beatrix to arrive and see if it fills that void.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 20, 2013)

Right now, I have the It girl box and added on Valerie, Cleopatra, and Anisa.  I wish I could switch out the Missy for the Stevie.  I loves me some grey.   I am intrigued by the Casper but no room for the add on.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, I really liked this month




I went for bombshell (the ruffian hedge fund is too similar to the it girl green this month) and added on Ciara and Casper. I even applied some Jules!

Now I will be sad if they come out with a 15.99 trio after box selection...



don't play me julep!
ooh...good point on the hedge fund---now i have to rethink---


----------



## hiheather (Sep 20, 2013)

I miss the good ol days when the full upgrade meant everything in that month's window.

I want to try the mask, I read it as a peel off mask yet everyone is discussing it being a clay mask? Did I miss read?

I don't really like any of the colors but the casper and beatrix. So why am I even considering a full upgrade?! I'm one of those must see in person people to decide if I like it or not and I keep telling myself if all else fails I can just sell the rest and the eyeliner. I hate hate pencil liner it always drags.

It keeps telling me error when I pick the upgrade with two add ons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, shouldn't I have gotten Jules last month for my birthday? I so didn't. Off to email Julep.


----------



## jennm149 (Sep 20, 2013)

> > Â  I finally decided on It Girl with *gasp* no add-ons!Â  That almost never happens!Â  I like a lot of the colors, but either I have similar shades or I'm not sure how well I would like a certain color on.Â  I considered Valerie, but I have a hard time liking teals on me.Â  I do really like Ciara though.Â  And I'm optimistic about Kendra.Â  At very least, I don't have anything that shade.Â  BUT - here's the kicker.Â  How much of a dupe do you think Missy (the silver) is to Zoya's Trixie?Â  I own Trixie, so I'm hoping they are different....but they look pretty similar.Â  http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Trixie.html
> 
> 
> I wonder how close it is to Butter London's Diamond Geezer. http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/Diamond-Geezer.html


 And I've been wondering about the similarity to BL Bobby Dazzler: http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/Bobby-Dazzler.html


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 20, 2013)

More food for thought: since the anniversary, there haven't been any mystery maven surprise ~$1000 gifts. I guess no one noticed because literally one person got it every month and thus no one else was really excited about it. No ~$100/$500 gift card promises in the most recent mystery boxes either. Really sad bonus every month too.

Well that certainly didn't last very long. I never expected those things to happen to me, but I appreciated the gesture Julep made. I guess the board really is watching the bottom line, rather than what makes being a maven better than just waiting for the best text code that comes around. I still think Julep will be successful, but their business model vs. what Jane envisioned is possibly going to drive a lot of mavens away....


----------



## hiheather (Sep 20, 2013)

Just a curious question, am I the only crazy person wanting to sell off all my old Juleps and replace them with the same exact color but with the new packaging?

Also, the selection window is broke for me. I'm not sure if it is completely down right now or what but when I try to change profiles it says there is an error.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm torn. I really do like both Classic with a Twist polishes, however they look like very near dupes of polishes I already have. I don't care for the eyeliner since I already have tons of them. However, I'm tempted by the casper add on. It might be kinda cool for nights out. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## tasertag (Sep 20, 2013)

> Okay, I really liked this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went for bombshell (the ruffian hedge fund is too similar to the it girl green this month) and added on Ciara and Casper. I even applied some Jules! Now I will be sad if they come out with a 15.99 trio after box selection...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't play me julep!


 I totally forgot that I'm reading for Hedge Fund. Oh boy I'm back in a dilemma.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 20, 2013)

Kendra looks darker than Hedge Fund to me. I don't have my birchbox yet but aren't the Ruffian bottles pretty small? I'm not super concerned about dupes if they are similar.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 20, 2013)

I think this is the month I'm finally going to get the whole she-bang. I'm going to wait til I get home so I can check the colors out on a loathed screen, but I'm really loving this collection.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 20, 2013)

Dang... all of these colors except the CWAT are right up my alley. It's like they knew the best way to get me tempted to upgrade would be to include as many frost, metallic and microglitter finishes as possible. 

I want Casper and Beatrix too, but I really shouldn't upgrade - I don't need any more polish! Darn you Julep!


----------



## Deareux (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm still debating whether or not to skip. The only color that appeals to me is Ciara. Maybe I can swap for it down the line.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm skipping, nothing is really grabbing me.  Still waiting on my mystery box, so that will tide me over.


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 20, 2013)

I skipped even though I really like the colors for Bombshell. I have a lot of polishes and I just got the Galaxy Mystery box which came with 8 polishes.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 20, 2013)

Another skip for me.  The liner doesn't appeal to me AT ALL.  I have a favorite brown and black liner already that I buy backups for so I will never run out.  The polish colors almost convinced me to get a box, but I am one who loves dark polish and I think I have dupes (many many dupes) for the colors that interested me the most.  Plus I still feel that Julep's formula is a little suspect.........So sad, I really want to love you Julep, but you make it so hard!


----------



## AmandaM (Sep 20, 2013)

I caved and went back and added Valerie as my 3rd add on....  thought about upgrading but I'm hoping for some awesome holiday colors in the upcoming months figured I would keep my Jules and hold out for what might be to come..


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 20, 2013)

I actually ADORE this set! There are a couple I'm ho-hum about but at least one if not all in each profile is calling out to me!



I'm not too excited about the Kajal, but the mask looks very intriguing.


----------



## Valistic (Sep 20, 2013)

I decided to upgrade, I knew from the start that this was probably going to be just that. 

The only colours im not too keen on is the yellow and the grayish colours, but with xmas around the corner, I can regift those. 

I


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey, are they not doing surprise giveaway stuff anymore? I noticed no free purse/jewelry set this month, and no mention of golden boxes. Bummer.


----------



## ta78 (Sep 20, 2013)

I was going to skip this month because I don't really love any of the colors, but then I saw the Beatrix add on swatches on Instagram and may need to change my mind.


----------



## kira685 (Sep 20, 2013)

i'm still debating. I need another black/brown eyeliner like i need a hole in the head, and i have some sort of comparable color for the polishes I like... but i'm also just itching to use my jules for a free box because i'm partially worried they might up the jules cost for the box since they have been making some changes in the rewards program (though it was specifically for referral rewards, but still...)


----------



## ILikeGiants (Sep 20, 2013)

I love this collection! I upgraded for the first time (in over 2 years), and added on Casper and Beatrix. Not super crazy about the CWaT colors, but maybe I'll like them more when I see them. Everything else looks awesome. And my birthday is at the beginning of October, so that makes it ok, right?


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 20, 2013)

i upgraded for teh first time!  and added beatrix and casper....i love the idea of that mask as well....excited to see these shades i love almost all of them


----------



## hiheather (Sep 20, 2013)

> Hey, are they not doing surprise giveaway stuff anymore? I noticed no free purse/jewelry set this month, and no mention of golden boxes. Bummer.


 I saw an email talking about one lucky girl getting $1000 in special surprises this month.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 20, 2013)

They have done a special surprise every month. Here is last months:




And this months:


----------



## hiheather (Sep 20, 2013)

I still can't pick my selections ugh! I will just have to call Julep in the morning to get it all sorted out plus get my birthday Jules. I want the upgrade with Casper and Beatrix.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going to upgrade this month! This collection has all of the colors I love to wear- yes, even the yellow! Fortunately, I'm not really into the add-ons, so I feel like I'm getting a good deal since the mask, pencil, &amp; sharpener are all included. I'm so excited. Now I just have to wait for it to get here.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going for It Girl with Valerie and Dahlia add-ons. Maybe.


----------



## flynt (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm torn between It Girl and skipping.  I really like that army green but I'm not sure on the platinum (and I'm still annoyed about the 3 polishes for 15$ last month) so I figured I would click the skip button while I was deciding.  When I clicked the skip button it mentioned that Mavens that take their box 3 months in a row get a code for a free polish.  Have they always done that?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm torn between It Girl and skipping.  I really like that army green but I'm not sure on the platinum (and I'm still annoyed about the 3 polishes for 15$ last month) so I figured I would click the skip button while I was deciding.  When I clicked the skip button it mentioned that Mavens that take their box 3 months in a row get a code for a free polish.  Have they always done that?

It used to be your first month if you took the box, you got a free add-on polish choice


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 20, 2013)

i stil havnt recieved my email for the month...but i went in through their facebook link to choose my box and then recieved a confirmation.  can't wait to try these shades!


----------



## hiheather (Sep 20, 2013)

Julep finally let me pick a box!

I ordered the upgrade with Beatrix, Stevie, and Casper add ones. I'm splitting the box so I'm keeping the mask, Beatrix, Dahila (the one I'm most excited for!), Stevie, Cleopatra, Winona, Anisa, and Kendra.

AHHH. Finally a Julep box I'm excited for.


----------



## avonleabelle (Sep 20, 2013)

I got the bombshell box and added on Casper, Beatrix, and Ciara. I really wish the product in all the boxes was the mask as I have no desire to use the pencil liner. At least they are given us the sharpener. The way Julep has been lately I'm surprised that the sharpener wasn't an add on only feature that cost 5 times what it's worth.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't made my final selection but I think I'm upgrading with two add-ons, Casper and Beatrix.


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ever since I've been a maven (about a month before Easter) there's been a mystery box every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, nice! That's exciting, thank you!

Quote:  
You can purchase the mystery box even if you don't purchase your maven selection.

That's really good to know because I'm not that impressed with this month's color choices but I love the mystery box concept.

On the other hand, I'm always down for trying a new clay mask so I may have to get Modern Beauty.. I got the email that said if you accept 3 boxes in a row you will get a code for a free polish, does anyone know if your starter box counts? If so, I guess I am in for the code because this will be my 3rd box counting the starter box.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 21, 2013)

Final decision made!  It Girl with Casper, Stevie, and Valerie.  I was tempted by Beatrix and Cleopatra, but I *really* want each of the three add-ons I picked much more than the two I didn't get.  Green, silver, steel, glow-in-the-dark, and colors with really funky contrasting shimmers?  Done.  I would worry that I'm making bad decisions and ordering things I wouldn't normally get (and will therefore never wear), but aside from Ciara, all of these are just variations on colors I love (I may have dupes or near-dupes of Stevie and Missy, but I love those colors and will always be willing to buy another one just in case it is the teensiest bit different).  Ciara's magenta is a traditional sort of color I would normally just pass on by, but the shimmer it in a weird direction that I'm comfortable with.

(I *almost* upgraded and added Casper and Beatrix just so I could have it all, but I don't want Winona and Anisa, I probably wouldn't use the mask, and I almost definitely wouldn't use the liner.  I want Cleopatra, but that's another one I probably wouldn't use.  I might try to track down Dahlia in a trade later, but if not, eh, no biggie.  This is just not worth the full upgrade for me.)


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 21, 2013)

After contemplating all day I just made my selection.  I went with Bombshell and added Casper.  My profile is Classic with a Twist, and let me tell ya, even that can sometimes be too risque for me.  I'm usually super conservative with my nails only wearing neutral, pink, and red creams.  This is going to be my first time been adventurous (at least for me this is being adventurous 



).  There was just something about the teal and the latex black that appealed to me.  

Casper is a must have for me, I hope it really does glow in the dark, I can't wait to wear it out in Vegas


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 21, 2013)

> I got the bombshell box and added on Casper, Beatrix, and Ciara. I really wish the product in all the boxes was the mask as I have no desire to use the pencil liner. At least they are given us the sharpener. The way Julep has been lately I'm surprised that the sharpener wasn't an add on only feature that cost 5 times what it's worth.


 I thought the same thing! The sponge was an add-on last month. I ended up getting the boscia one for $18 &amp; I love it! It works great with the oil. Scrubs my makeup right off.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 21, 2013)

I skipped. Thought about It Girl but I feel like I already have a color like Kendra and I feel like Missy is going to be very similar to Amity, which I also own. I'll buy or swap for Ciara later down the road.

I DO like the add on colors but I'd be willing to bet they'll do a promo with Casper, Beatrix, &amp; Cleopatra for Halloween.


----------



## lepixie (Sep 21, 2013)

I've only been a Maven since June of this year and haven't really been too tempted to upgrade until now.  If I don't upgrade, I'll go with It Girl and add on Casper, Cleopatra and Valerie.  If I go this route, I can get two add-ons for free.  If I upgrade, I'd be able to get next box for free. Too many decisions.  Ugh!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 21, 2013)

I think I'm cashing out my jules this month, and canceling my account.  I love julep, but I have so much nail polish and this new shipping is really getting to me.  I really dislike paying the same amount and getting less, especially since the shipping really isn't free, it's just built into the cost of the boxes.  My mystery box has sat in washington state for six days now without moving, so there is no way it is going to get here even within the ten days promised.  I know I could go ahead and skip each month, but I want the opportunity to tell them that this shipping issue is the last straw for me.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 21, 2013)

I skipped.  I actually like this collection reasonably well, particularly as compared with recent months that did nothing for me at all.  Some of the colors this month are pretty, and I like anything that's sparkly or matte, so those polishes attracted me as well.

My problem (?) is that at this point I've got so much polish, something has to be really interesting for me to feel wowed.  I'm holding out for the Dance Legend Chameleon duochromes whenever they're available, and for various other indie polishes.  I might just need to cancel Julep.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm cashing out my jules this month, and canceling my account.  I love julep, but I have so much nail polish and this new shipping is really getting to me.  I really dislike paying the same amount and getting less, especially since the shipping really isn't free, it's just built into the cost of the boxes.  My mystery box has sat in washington state for six days now without moving, so there is no way it is going to get here even within the ten days promised.  I know I could go ahead and skip each month, but I want the opportunity to tell them that this shipping issue is the last straw for me. 

This is what I'm considering too.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 21, 2013)

I went w/It Girl.  I wanted to add-on Valerie, Casper and maybe Beatrix, but figured I would try to get them later.  And if not, I can live without them.


----------



## susanleia (Sep 21, 2013)

So I got the starter box and was going to cancel for October but now I'm torn. I love the two colors for Bombshell, but I feel like Julep's polishes are so much smaller than Essie's or OPI's. I think I'm going to try to find similar shades for less just to see if I can.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kendra looks darker than Hedge Fund to me. I don't have my birchbox yet but aren't the Ruffian bottles pretty small? I'm not super concerned about dupes if they are similar.

Ruffian is 5ml, Julep is 8ml


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 21, 2013)

Meh. I changed my mind and decided to skip this month. After seeing a "preview" of what's to come from another nail polish sub I knew for sure that it was the right thing to do.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meh. I changed my mind and decided to skip this month. After seeing a "preview" of what's to come from another nail polish sub I knew for sure that it was the right thing to do.

After seeing that pic in the other thread, I'm debating on doing the same. I really need to get to 2000 Juleps so I can cash out and unsub though. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 21, 2013)

Just saw a second sneak peek from a competitor and it's definitely going to have be a skip for Julep this month. I will definitely be picking up a few shades from this month's collection later!


----------



## Hipster (Sep 21, 2013)

I decided to skip.  And when I did, a window popped up saying something like "Mavens who buy 3 months in a row will get a free polish!  Are you sure you want to skip?!?!"  Is this new?  Because I didn't skip since July (and that makes it 3  consecutive months) and yet don't recall getting an email about the free polish.  Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to skip.  And when I did, a window popped up saying something like "Mavens who buy 3 months in a row will get a free polish!  Are you sure you want to skip?!?!"  Is this new?  Because I didn't skip since July (and that makes it 3  consecutive months) and yet don't recall getting an email about the free polish.  Can anyone enlighten me?





It's definitely new. I've skipped for the last 3 months and this month was the first time with the pop up. I wonder if they've been having a lot of people skipping or cancelling their subs since they have more competitors now?


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to skip.  And when I did, a window popped up saying something like "Mavens who buy 3 months in a row will get a free polish!  Are you sure you want to skip?!?!"  Is this new?  Because I didn't skip since July (and that makes it 3  consecutive months) and yet don't recall getting an email about the free polish.  Can anyone enlighten me?





Also pretty sure it's a new promo offer, as I've also skipped the past 2 months and didn't get that message before.


----------



## Shanny81 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kendra looks darker than Hedge Fund to me. I don't have my birchbox yet but aren't the Ruffian bottles pretty small? I'm not super concerned about dupes if they are similar.

Yeah, I think they are pretty different.  Kendra looks like an army green to me and hedge is literally the color of money - lol!  Kind of a more silvery lighter green.


----------



## Shanny81 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm torn between It Girl and skipping.  I really like that army green but I'm not sure on the platinum (and I'm still annoyed about the 3 polishes for 15$ last month) so I figured I would click the skip button while I was deciding.  When I clicked the skip button it mentioned that Mavens that take their box 3 months in a row get a code for a free polish.  Have they always done that?

Me too!  Those glitters were a big reason why I upgraded last month.  But I ended up liking a lot of the colors more than I expected, so overall I'm happy.  But it was still kind of an annoying move on Julep's part.    I'm interested about the 3 months thing.  I've been very discerning this year and have skipped about half the months.


----------



## theexxception (Sep 21, 2013)

I loved the bombshell colors but the eyeliner just does not make it worth it to me. I skipped and hopefully later down the line Valerie and cleopatra go on sale. This months colors were very nice though.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 21, 2013)

I like the whole free polish without skipping for 3 months promo. That paired with jules kinda makes Julep worth it each month.


----------



## Lily V (Sep 21, 2013)

ok, I never got my selection window email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but thanks to those who posted the link!   I was thinking I might skip this month &amp; save some money- but nope! I seriously love some of these colors!!  I loved the choices for my normal box (bombshell)- but have no interest in the eyeliner (I love my urban decay 24/7 liners way too much &amp; I know there's no way it could top it), and then I fell in completely head over heels in love with Ciara



, and then beatrix, so sold!!  I switched to the It girl and added on valerie, cleopatra, &amp; beatrix.  Used my jules too &amp; got a free polish.   Now if my cosmos mystery box would ever get here... (grumble grumble grumble...)

 

on a completely different note, I had ordered some nail sticks from amazon (from a seller in china..so it took forever to get here)- but they finally arrived!!! yay! Now I can begin to swatch my whole collection of polishes (&amp; hopefully be able to find stuff easier &amp; not accidently buy dupes all the time!!)


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Sep 21, 2013)

I've skipped more months than not this year with Julep. However, I liked this month enough to go for It Girl. I added on Stevie. Had zero interest in the eye liner


----------



## meaganola (Sep 21, 2013)

Note: Any time you don't get the selection window email, as long as the window is open, you can access your selection page by logging in, going to your account information, and clicking on the part where it says something like "Monthly Maven Activities."


----------



## AMaas (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, I never got my selection window email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but thanks to those who posted the link!  
Me, neither.  This is the 2nd month in a row I didn't get the email.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## yunii (Sep 22, 2013)

I didn't get the email this month. I m very curious about the do not skip three months to get the polish thing. Can anyone link an image of it?


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 22, 2013)

I got the same pop up window. This will be my 3 month with Julep so I will get the box and my free polish. I have to decide which box. Hmmm decisions decisions lol...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the same pop up window. This will be my 3 month with Julep so I will get the box and my free polish. I have to decide which box. Hmmm decisions decisions lol...

Hm I wonder if they mean starting from this month (so this would be the first month for EVERYONE since it's the start of the new thing) or including previous months... someone needs to ask on FB


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 22, 2013)

frickyfruck i am mad I missed this one. I have been waiting for a mermaid collection sale. still debating on getting the other set with 3/4 smh. I put myself on the waitlist just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( so sad.


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hm I wonder if they mean starting from this month (so this would be the first month for EVERYONE since it's the start of the new thing) or including previous months... someone needs to ask on FB

That's something I hadn't considered, good question! I'm also curious if the starter box counts, I didn't realize this was a new promo because I got the starter in August and then the September box so I haven't been with Julep long. It sucks because their email response time is wayyy too long and I'm one of the 12 people without Facebook so I can't ask there and the answers to these two questions heavily influence if I want to get October's box or not..


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2013)

I keep forgetting to ask about anniversary Jules. My anniversary was in July, but I did not get those extra points. Maybe I'll remember to email tomorrow.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I keep forgetting to ask about anniversary Jules. My anniversary was in July, but I did not get those extra points. Maybe I'll remember to email tomorrow.

mine was july too but it was definitely credited. weird. I've not been having any of the point issues people keep talking about so no clue what's up with that. : I do delays but my reaction is usually "shrugs" and by the time the next month rolls around I see it.


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 22, 2013)

I skipped. Saving up for the wedding. The glitters look really pretty and the mask looks cool. I love peel off ones. But I never wear eyeliner, I have so many black eyeliners from sub boxes! I love the Julep polishes I have, but I just can't justify spending the money right now.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Sep 22, 2013)

> I think I'm cashing out my jules this month, and canceling my account. Â I love julep, but I have so much nail polish and this new shipping is really getting to me. Â I really dislike paying the same amount and getting less, especially since the shipping really isn't free, it's just built into the costÂ of the boxes. Â My mystery box has sat in washington stateÂ for six days now without moving, so there is no way it is going to get here even within the ten days promised. Â I know I could go ahead and skip each month, but I want the opportunity to tell them that this shipping issue is the last straw for me.Â


 Just because your box appears to not have moved for several days doesn't necessarily mean it truly hasn't moved. Most the time, things just don't always get scanned in or out of every city. Many times, ill wake up and suddenly a package is in my city. However, I agree that the new shipping just BLOWS!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just because your box appears to not have moved for several days doesn't necessarily mean it truly hasn't moved. Most the time, things just don't always get scanned in or out of every city. Many times, ill wake up and suddenly a package is in my city.

However, I agree that the new shipping just BLOWS!

DHL apparently really does just let the boxes sit for days at a time without moving them. So I wouldn't actually be surprised if it didn't move.


----------



## Lily V (Sep 22, 2013)

acck... willpower fading.... the more I look at the swatches, the more I'm thinking seriously about considering upgrading (+ adding on beatrix &amp; casper..) I really do love pretty much all of the colors (&amp; the mask intrigues me.. the eyeliner will go straight to my swaplist..)

dark, vampy, glittery (and steampunk?? just be still my beating heart 




) they're hitting all my buttons!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just because your box appears to not have moved for several days doesn't necessarily mean it truly hasn't moved. Most the time, things just don't always get scanned in or out of every city. Many times, ill wake up and suddenly a package is in my city.

However, I agree that the new shipping just BLOWS!

DHL apparently really does just let the boxes sit for days at a time without moving them. So I wouldn't actually be surprised if it didn't move.


It took 9 days for my Ipsy bag to get to me. I live 4 hours away from their shipping facility and 8 hours away from that black hole known as Hebron, KY. Either DHL let's stuff sit around for days on end or they employ the slowest drivers imaginable to drive their trucks.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 22, 2013)

OKAY I feel like the Ciara color ( the magenta w/teal glitter) must be available from another brand, I feel like I own it, but can't find it. If anybody knows, lemme know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

AH ORLY GALAXY GIRL

I think my mom must have this color, I only own 3 orlys

AHH MODELS OWN BEETLEJUICE I have this one. 

hmm choices choices. maybe just add on the glow in the dark?!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OKAY I feel like the Ciara color ( the magenta w/teal glitter) must be available from another brand, I feel like I own it, but can't find it. If anybody knows, lemme know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It's reminiscent of Urban Decay Bruise &amp; Orly Galaxy Girl. Of course that is based on their pics which, as we all know, can wildly differ from the actual polish.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 22, 2013)

> It took 9 days for my Ipsy bag to get to me. I live 4 hours away from their shipping facility and 8 hours away from that black hole known as Hebron, KY. Either DHL let's stuff sit around for days on end or they employ the slowest drivers imaginable to drive their trucks.


 I think someone mentioned earlier that companies rent palettes in DHL facilities &amp; DHL doesn't move the items in the palette until it is full. If that's the case, I'm not sure why any company ever uses DHL. I'm no shipping expert, but it seems like a rather stupid method of shipping.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 22, 2013)

> I think someone mentioned earlier that companies rent palettes in DHL facilities &amp; DHL doesn't move the items in the palette until it is full. If that's the case, I'm not sure why any company ever uses DHL. I'm no shipping expert, but it seems like a rather stupid method of shipping.


 They just use it because it's insanely, ridiculously cheap. That's why it is really important to let them know if the shipping is horrible and if it's making you question even ordering from them. They were definitely getting a huge bulk discount when they were using usps too, so they are probably only saving a few cents per box. It especially gripes me that they want you to pay $4 if you want to use their old shipping method (usps), since there is no way they are paying that much. I think all these new methods of cutting corners came from a push from their new investors (no more golden boxes, super cheap box extras, the cheapest/worse shipping, the mystery box price increase, I could go on and on). When I started with julep I couldn't believe how great they were to their customers, it really is what kept me making purchases from them for so long, especially since they seemed to put so much emphasis on empowering women. I know business exist to make money, but frequently new investors only care about making money fast, and forget that you can make huge profits off of a strong, loyal customer base.


----------



## angismith (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First time posting in the Julep group but I've been a Maven since Spring... so first I just would like to say hello to all you ladies... 





I didn't skip this month...  I went with the It Girl ...  I really love Kendra ( Army Green Frost )  and Ciara ( Vampy Magenta with Teal Microglitter ) just made me swoon!!!  Missy ( Titanium Metallic ) I'm not sure about..  it will be one of those I must see in person to know if I'm going to love it or not sounds like it could be promising... plus I had to add on Casper ( Glow In The Dark Shimmer ) and Beatrix ( Coal Black with Multidimensional Glitter ) it's really one of my favorite types of glitter polish ..  I love a black polish with loads of sparkle..  




_Hey, Amanda! Welcome ... I'm an It Girl and I'm loving this month's colors, too ... thinking that Missy may be too close to Amity though._

Quote: Originally Posted by *centaur74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went with It Girl and added on Beatrix and Dahlia. Though I have an extensive polish collection this will actually be only my second yellow polish because I'm really picky about yellows. I like how it's deep and sparkly though. Very fall looking. Much more excited about this month than last month's. I had been contemplating buying Patty (black glitter) lately. Think I will wait for Beatrix to arrive and see if it fills that void.

_Hi, centaur74! Dahlia is one that excites me, too. I hope it doesn't disappoint in real life like last month's microglitters did, though. I have Patti and just got my first black polish to wear it over, but haven't done a manicure with it yet. It was one of the first polishes I picked up._

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More food for thought: since the anniversary, there haven't been any mystery maven surprise ~$1000 gifts. I guess no one noticed because literally one person got it every month and thus no one else was really excited about it. No ~$100/$500 gift card promises in the most recent mystery boxes either. Really sad bonus every month too.

Well that certainly didn't last very long. I never expected those things to happen to me, but I appreciated the gesture Julep made. I guess the board really is watching the bottom line, rather than what makes being a maven better than just waiting for the best text code that comes around. I still think Julep will be successful, but their business model vs. what Jane envisioned is possibly going to drive a lot of mavens away....

_Kyuu, things have definitely changed since I first signed up which was May. And June is when the new investors came on board, I think? Definitely DO NOT LIKE their business model!!! Money, money, money .... first and foremost ... it stinks! And it shows._

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kendra looks darker than Hedge Fund to me. I don't have my birchbox yet but aren't the Ruffian bottles pretty small? I'm not super concerned about dupes if they are similar.

_I bought Hedge Fund and Delirium on eBay and they are definitely the smallest bottles I have. I LOVE both colors. I can't tell anything from the pictures, they always look different when they get here. But Kendra does look a little darker than Hedge Fund._

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to upgrade this month! This collection has all of the colors I love to wear- yes, even the yellow! Fortunately, I'm not really into the add-ons, so I feel like I'm getting a good deal since the mask, pencil, &amp; sharpener are all included. I'm so excited. Now I just have to wait for it to get here.

_Jessica!!!! You didn't!!! You are buying more nail polish than me and I finally realized I was getting B-A-D! But it is YOUR birthday this week, soo... I love to treat myself for my birthday, too, to get the things that no one else knows I want!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going for It Girl with Valerie and Dahlia add-ons. Maybe. 

_Hey, MissTrix ... that's what I did with the exception of Valerie. If Julep is going to mess with us on the "specials", I'll wait to get them later in the month at a cheaper price!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm torn between It Girl and skipping.  I really like that army green but I'm not sure on the platinum (and I'm still annoyed about the 3 polishes for 15$ last month) so I figured I would click the skip button while I was deciding.  When I clicked the skip button it mentioned that Mavens that take their box 3 months in a row get a code for a free polish.  Have they always done that?

_No, they have not always done that. And I have not skipped a month since joining in May and I have never seen this offer!!!!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, nice! That's exciting, thank you!

That's really good to know because I'm not that impressed with this month's color choices but I love the mystery box concept.

On the other hand, I'm always down for trying a new clay mask so I may have to get Modern Beauty.. I got the email that said if you accept 3 boxes in a row you will get a code for a free polish, does anyone know if your starter box counts? If so, I guess I am in for the code because this will be my 3rd box counting the starter box.

_I have not been getting any Julep emails this month. I went to the site and checked and someone in their new site design, I got unsubbed from newsletters. But still no emails. And no code._

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I think they are pretty different.  Kendra looks like an army green to me and hedge is literally the color of money - lol!  Kind of a more silvery lighter green.

_Exactly, Shanny81!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the whole free polish without skipping for 3 months promo. That paired with jules kinda makes Julep worth it each month.

_But when does the free polish thing start? We need to know more, Julep!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hm I wonder if they mean starting from this month (so this would be the first month for EVERYONE since it's the start of the new thing) or including previous months... someone needs to ask on FB

_They hate me on FB. I ask questions and people talk to me, but nobody from Julep ... they never respond to my questions on FB ... like whether the eyeliner is waterproof._

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They just use it because it's insanely, ridiculously cheap. That's why it is really important to let them know if the shipping is horrible and if it's making you question even ordering from them. They were definitely getting a huge bulk discount when they were using usps too, so they are probably only saving a few cents per box. It especially gripes me that they want you to pay $4 if you want to use their old shipping method (usps), since there is no way they are paying that much.

I think all these new methods of cutting corners came from a push from their new investors (no more golden boxes, super cheap box extras, the cheapest/worse shipping, the mystery box price increase, I could go on and on). When I started with julep I couldn't believe how great they were to their customers, it really is what kept me making purchases from them for so long, especially since they seemed to put so much emphasis on empowering women. I know business exist to make money, but frequently new investors only care about making money fast, and forget that you can make huge profits off of a strong, loyal customer base.
_^^^^^THIS, gemstone^^^^ is 100% accurate!_


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 22, 2013)

I must be the only one without shipping woes. I've never had any issues with any shipping company regardless of where I order, but I do live in a fairly larger city. My last Mystery box was shipped on the 13, arrived on the 17th, via DHL. I think the only time shipping ever takes a week or more is if it's coming USPS from the east coast (I'm on the west coast.) Sometimes I think packages just don't get scanned through the tracker, that's why it seems like they're "sitting" there. Had a package that seemed like it "sat" at a facility for 6 days, but then it was at my door step the next day. Really just seems to depend on location, but maybe they are terrible and somehow I just have a shipping fairy on my side or something lol.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 22, 2013)

I skipped. Definitely don't need the eyeliner and spent a lot of money the week getting my new iPhone. I wouldn't have skipped if the green and black came with anything else.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 22, 2013)

Skipped. Do not want an eyeliner and I really do not uses mask. Love the color geared towards Halloween  but will look for a special before I purchase.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They just use it because it's insanely, ridiculously cheap. That's why it is really important to let them know if the shipping is horrible and if it's making you question even ordering from them. They were definitely getting a huge bulk discount when they were using usps too, so they are probably only saving a few cents per box. It especially gripes me that they want you to pay $4 if you want to use their old shipping method (usps), since there is no way they are paying that much.

I think all these new methods of cutting corners came from a push from their new investors (no more golden boxes, super cheap box extras, the cheapest/worse shipping, the mystery box price increase, I could go on and on). When I started with julep I couldn't believe how great they were to their customers, it really is what kept me making purchases from them for so long, especially since they seemed to put so much emphasis on empowering women. I know business exist to make money, but frequently new investors only care about making money fast, and forget that you can make huge profits off of a strong, loyal customer base.
You are so right. I would also not be surprised if costs are going up on their end and they are cutting corners any way they can to make more of a profit. I bet their vendors/distributors are upping prices and they are  trying to figure out ways to keep the money flowing on their end. That one remover towel last month was so chintzy!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Sep 22, 2013)

Damn, couldn't resist upgrading this month.  Been a subscriber for a year, and this is my first time doing so.  The mask looks interesting but I don't know if I'd want to spend even $20 on it, as it's a new product, and I love about six of the polishes in the collection.  I hoping the others will be a pleasant surprise.

Since I go to the Bellevue parlor about once a month for a pedi, I risked not adding Beatrix...since you get a free polish with a pedi, I'm going to try to snag it then.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep, I've officially skipped. :-/


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 22, 2013)

I have to say, I am a little frustrated with Julep right now...

On 09/11/2013 I made 2 orders:

Supernova Mystery Box with an add on of the Mulled Wine Trio

It Girl starter kit.

Here is what showed up:

Supernova mystery box with no add on.

Classic with a Twist starter kit.





 





I contacted Julep right away.  I explained that I needed the It Girl starter kit before this coming Tuesday (this was on 09/17 and I need it by Tues 09/24 so in exactly 1 week, but 13 days after my initial order date that I needed it by).  I explained that I needed it by then because I ordered it as a gift for my sister in-law, Mila, since I thought it would be a cute gift for her to have the Mila polish that is in the kit.  Mila is here on vacation from Europe and is going back home on Tuesday.  Julep responded promptly to me saying that they are sending out the Mulled Wine Trio and the It Girl Starter Kit and to keep the accidentally sent Classic with a Twist Starter Kit, however... it will take 5-10 days for it to get to me.  I am frustrated because I emphasized that I needed the Mila polish before Tuesday and they could have used a faster shipping method.  If I end up not getting it in time I will have just wasted $20 since I am super conservative with my nails and don't see myself ever wearing any of the It Girl colors as beautiful as they are.  In addition, I won't have this present for my sister in-law.  

Le sigh.  I just sent them an email expressing this concern so we'll see what happens.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 22, 2013)

> _Jessica!!!! You didn't!!! You are buying more nail polish than me and I finally realized I was getting B-A-D! But it is YOUR birthday this week, soo... I love to treat myself for my birthday, too, to get the things that no one else knows I want!_


 I decided not to get any butter london with my ipsy code, so I feel like I can splurge this month. I pretty much only buy Julep &amp; Bondi with an occasional special polish (the Jin Soon I bought earlier this month!) or sale polish (the BL &amp; DL I picked up last weekend). But, when I think about it, I have 9 Bondi's coming (at some point....), plus these 9...oops! This collection is simply spot on for me! Right down to the dreaded &amp; inevitable yellow shade. It looks warm enough for me to pull off. What am I saying?! We are all addicts here, no need to justify myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nor should I be ashamed of checking out the DL sale on Gilt &amp; almost buying a set of 5.... ALMOST! I came to my senses, closed the page, &amp; threw my phone across the room before I could rethink it! We really do need help, Angie! Lol.


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 22, 2013)

I finally made my decision and went with Classic With A Twist and added on Dahlia, Valerie and Ciara.


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I decided not to get any butter london with my ipsy code, so I feel like I can splurge this month. I pretty much only buy Julep &amp; Bondi with an occasional special polish (the Jin Soon I bought earlier this month!) or sale polish (the BL &amp; DL I picked up last weekend). But, when I think about it, I have 9 Bondi's coming (at some point....), plus these 9...oops! This collection is simply spot on for me! Right down to the dreaded &amp; inevitable yellow shade. It looks warm enough for me to pull off.
What am I saying?! We are all addicts here, no need to justify myself.



Nor should I be ashamed of checking out the DL sale on Gilt &amp; almost buying a set of 5.... ALMOST! I came to my senses, closed the page, &amp; threw my phone across the room before I could rethink it! We really do need help, Angie! Lol.

I have 6 coming from Bondi for the Sep bondi (probably another 6 for the October box when it opens) and I upgraded my Julep box with the 2 add-ons, AND just bought a 5 set of DL from gilt (but it was only 35$ after a 25$ discount!!!)... so..... feels. So much feels. 

The amount of polish I've purchased over the last month is embarrassing. I think after October I might need to cut back a little..... maybe...........


----------



## lepixie (Sep 22, 2013)

Angi, I found here http://blog.julep.com/kajal-eye-glider/ that the eyeliner isn't waterproof.  Some asked about it in the comments.  It took me a while to find where I read that.


----------



## lepixie (Sep 22, 2013)

If I get the upgrade, I was going to try to wait to get Casper.  If it shows up in the Secret Store as a single, would I be able to use the beauty bio code on it?  Also, can you get regular nail polishes and secret store polishes at the same time?


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 22, 2013)

> I decided not to get any butter london with my ipsy code, so I feel like I can splurge this month. I pretty much only buy Julep &amp; Bondi with an occasional special polish (the Jin Soon I bought earlier this month!) or sale polish (the BL &amp; DL I picked up last weekend). But, when I think about it, I have 9 Bondi's coming (at some point....), plus these 9...oops! This collection is simply spot on for me! Right down to the dreaded &amp; inevitable yellow shade. It looks warm enough for me to pull off. What am I saying?! We are all addicts here, no need to justify myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nor should I be ashamed of checking out the DL sale on Gilt &amp; almost buying a set of 5.... ALMOST! I came to my senses, closed the page, &amp; threw my phone across the room before I could rethink it! We really do need help, Angie! Lol.


 I also upgraded and added on Beatrix and Casper. You don't even want to know how many Bondi polishes I have coming my way. I loved this month's Julep collection, even the yellow. You are right, I feel like it is golden enough that I will wear it. I'm excited to try the mask and I only wear black eyeliner occasionally, but I'll try it and see how I like it. Now, if only Julep would sell their nail polish remover as a refill for less money I might buy it.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I skipped. Definitely don't need the eyeliner and spent a lot of money the week getting my new iPhone. I wouldn't have skipped if the green and black came with anything else.

After my initial excitement, I may have to skip this month as well as I also need a new iPhone. (Well, "need" is subjective, but I've had my current iPhone 4 for over 3 years now and the handset speaker is starting to go...)


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 22, 2013)

> I have 6 coming from Bondi for the Sep bondi (probably another 6 for the October box when it opens) and I upgraded my Julep box with the 2 add-ons, AND just bought a 5 set of DL from gilt (but it was only 35$ after a 25$ discount!!!)... so..... feels. So much feels.Â  The amount of polish I've purchased over the last month is embarrassing. I think after October I might need to cut back a little..... maybe...........





> I also upgraded and added on Beatrix and Casper. You don't even want to know how many Bondi polishes I have coming my way. I loved this month's Julep collection, even the yellow. You are right, I feel like it is golden enough that I will wear it. I'm excited to try the mask and I only wear black eyeliner occasionally, but I'll try it and see how I like it. Now, if only Julep would sell their nail polish remover as a refill for less money I might buy it.


 Hooray for fellow upgraders! Cyber high five!


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 22, 2013)

I really hope they do have Halloween special sets! Casper/Beatrix/Cleopatra really would make such a great combo.


----------



## angismith (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I decided not to get any butter london with my ipsy code, so I feel like I can splurge this month. I pretty much only buy Julep &amp; Bondi with an occasional special polish (the Jin Soon I bought earlier this month!) or sale polish (the BL &amp; DL I picked up last weekend). But, when I think about it, I have 9 Bondi's coming (at some point....), plus these 9...oops! This collection is simply spot on for me! Right down to the dreaded &amp; inevitable yellow shade. It looks warm enough for me to pull off.
What am I saying?! We are all addicts here, no need to justify myself.



Nor should I be ashamed of checking out the DL sale on Gilt &amp; almost buying a set of 5.... ALMOST! I came to my senses, closed the page, &amp; threw my phone across the room before I could rethink it! We really do need help, Angie! Lol.

I admit it, too... I went to Gilt too! But I think they operate like zulily and Joss &amp; Main and some other companies that don't ship until a lot later ... couldn't deal with that for nail polish!


----------



## angismith (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope they do have Halloween special sets! Casper/Beatrix/Cleopatra really would make such a great combo.

Yes, if they offer a Halloween special, I may FALL for it! Hehehe....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope they do have Halloween special sets! Casper/Beatrix/Cleopatra really would make such a great combo.

If they sold that to us for $15 I would totally be ordering. XD


----------



## angismith (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lepixie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Angi, I found here http://blog.julep.com/kajal-eye-glider/ that the eyeliner isn't waterproof.  Some asked about it in the comments.  It took me a while to find where I read that.


Quote: Originally Posted by *lepixie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I get the upgrade, I was going to try to wait to get Casper.  If it shows up in the Secret Store as a single, would I be able to use the beauty bio code on it?  Also, can you get regular nail polishes and secret store polishes at the same time?


Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, if they offer a Halloween special, I may FALL for it! Hehehe....

Thanks, lepixie! I figured it wasn't since they wouldn't answer my question on FB.  You can use your beauty bio code any time, but most people prefer to save it up for a special mega-order (more product for the bucks) nd yes, you can order regular store polishes at the same time as the secret store and they ship as one shipment.


----------



## thechain (Sep 22, 2013)

I've chosen the Bombshell box- added on Stevie and the face mask (because I'm hoping it will be comparable to the Boscia one)


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2013)

Did someone say that you could upgrade shipping for the monthly boxes for an additional fee?  I'm just curious.  I don't see that as an option, but I am fried after two days of a comic con, so I might just be missing the obvious huge neon blinking box you click in order to do this.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 22, 2013)

When does the selection window close?


----------



## hiheather (Sep 22, 2013)

> When does the selection window close?Â


 24th, I do believe.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If they sold that to us for $15 I would totally be ordering. XD

Haha, same here! I'd like a Halloween set. If they could somehow fit Ciara in there, too, I'd love that. LoL


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


24th, I do believe.

Thanks!


----------



## flynt (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thechain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've chosen the Bombshell box- added on Stevie and the face mask (because I'm hoping it will be comparable to the Boscia one)

Since the mask is 21$ to add on (20+21+5=46) wouldn't it be cheaper to go with modern beauty and add on the 3 nail polishes (20+5+5+5=35)?  Or am I messing up the math somewhere?


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Flynt, that is a valid point. I just read the fine print and for those of us who have 3 consecutive months of not skipping, we will receive a code for the free polish on the 27th providing that there are no billing errors. So I will wait to pick up an extra until then. I just hate that it will take forever to arrive.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 23, 2013)

Okay I removed Casper, hopefully it will still be around when the free polish coupon makes it to me, I'd rather not spend those jules and have enough to get another free box later.

I like that every 3 months you get an extra polish, that is something they should keep around, I was one of the lucky ones, I got free add ons for my first couple months just because it was a policy at the time.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If they sold that to us for $15 I would totally be ordering. XD

Lol, same here! My willpower is weak after denying myself the $15 glitterati set.


----------



## reepy (Sep 23, 2013)

I did not skip this month and went for Bombshell.  Love the colors. I also finally used Millie yesterday and really love it.  The one great thing about having way too many polishes is that you can always go shopping in your own collection and be surprised.


----------



## angismith (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not skip this month and went for Bombshell.  Love the colors. I also finally used Millie yesterday and really love it.  The one great thing about having way too many polishes is that you can always go shopping in your own collection and be surprised. 

That's what I've been doing, reepy! I bought way too many over the summer.

  Meaganola, I did not see an option to upgrade shipping although I probably would have used it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not skip this month and went for Bombshell.  Love the colors. I also finally used Millie yesterday and really love it.  The one great thing about having way too many polishes is that you can always go shopping in your own collection and be surprised. 

I just used Millie over the weekend also.  I love it and it's really nice for the fall season too.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok so... I decided to get the Classic with a Twist.  I will buy Cleopatra with my free code.  I don't know how Casper is going to fair out.  I think I will wait for the reviews for that but by the time it comes it will already be Halloween, lol.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm trying so hard to limit myself to only one add-on but I cannot decide between Valerie and Anisa.  I'm a sucker for cremes but I'm also getting into more glittery shades so that's what makes it tough.  I


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 23, 2013)

> I just used Millie over the weekend also. Â I love it and it's really nice for the fall season too.


 I love Millie, too. A lot of the shades from May are great fall colors- my mind is totally blanking on the names at the moment, but those of you who were here during May know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love Millie, too. A lot of the shades from May are great fall colors- my mind is totally blanking on the names at the moment, but those of you who were here during May know what I'm talking about!

Yeah, I really should have upgraded that month, because I ended up getting just about all of the colors within a month or so!  I would have liked to try the lip scrub, too!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I really should have upgraded that month, because I ended up getting just about all of the colors within a month or so!  I would have liked to try the lip scrub, too!

scroll down a bit: http://www.julep.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=may+2013

May was an amazing collection. They've had plenty of good collections since then, but May was Superior. It really was a weirdly timed fall collection. It probably would've been okay even in Feb/Mar but may was such a weird time for it.


----------



## thechain (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Since the mask is 21$ to add on (20+21+5=46) wouldn't it be cheaper to go with modern beauty and add on the 3 nail polishes (20+5+5+5=35)?  Or am I messing up the math somewhere?
I never thought of that! I switched over. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thechain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never thought of that! I switched over. Thanks for the tip!

I'm _preeettttyy _sure this is how Julep makes a lot of their extra money with addons because people actually don't think about it much that way.  I think it's more like if you want to add on multiple nail polishes and not upgrade... but once you add a $21 mask + two $5 polishes, at $31 ... you might as well upgrade for another $4 u__u;;


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
scroll down a bit: http://www.julep.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=may+2013

May was an amazing collection. They've had plenty of good collections since then, but May was Superior. It really was a weirdly timed fall collection. It probably would've been okay even in Feb/Mar but may was such a weird time for it.

It was weirdly timed, but I get it since they wanted to ride the Great Gatsby hype. That was by far my favorite collection and the only time I upgraded so far! The Brights collection was also pretty.


----------



## thechain (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm _preeettttyy _sure this is how Julep makes a lot of their extra money with addons because people actually don't think about it much that way.  I think it's more like if you want to add on multiple nail polishes and not upgrade... but once you add a $21 mask + two $5 polishes, at $31 ... you might as well upgrade for another $4 u__u;;
I'm not interested in the other polishes though. I feel like it would be a waste. I don't even know that many people who wear polish that I could give the others to.


----------



## redjill (Sep 23, 2013)

> Since the mask is 21$ to add on (20+21+5=46) wouldn't it be cheaper to go with modern beauty and add on the 3 nail polishes (20+5+5+5=35)? Â Or am I messing up the math somewhere?


 Wow... I didn't even think of that! (Math challenged...) I wanted the mask, but the $21 add on price is way too much. And I need a new mask, since I'm almost out of the Origins charcoal mask I normally use. Hmmm... This will be my first switch away from Boho Glam. I love all the colors, but can't afford an upgrade. Should I spend the extra $ and get Modern Beauty with three add ons? Decisions...


----------



## lepixie (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Thanks, lepixie! I figured it wasn't since they wouldn't answer my question on FB.  You can use your beauty bio code any time, but most people prefer to save it up for a special mega-order (more product for the bucks) nd yes, you can order regular store polishes at the same time as the secret store and they ship as one shipment.

You're welcome.  Thanks.  Hmm, I don't think I will upgrade, but I'm not sure if I'll wait to get Casper and Cleopatra or chance it that they will show up in the secret store.

  I'm going to get the It Girl box and definitely will get Valerie as an add on.  I'll either get Casper and Cleopatra or Winona and Stevie for two other add-ons.  I better hurry up and make a decision.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow... I didn't even think of that! (Math challenged...) I wanted the mask, but the $21 add on price is way too much. And I need a new mask, since I'm almost out of the Origins charcoal mask I normally use. Hmmm... This will be my first switch away from Boho Glam. I love all the colors, but can't afford an upgrade. Should I spend the extra $ and get Modern Beauty with three add ons? Decisions...

I say go for it.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 24, 2013)

> Yeah, I really should have upgraded that month, because I ended up getting just about all of the colors within a month or so!Â  I would have liked to try the lip scrub, too!


 Me, too. I think I've picked up the entire May collection at this point. Love it! It was a tad strange for a spring box, but they were classic colors &amp; fantastic formulas.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me, too. I think I've picked up the entire May collection at this point. Love it! It was a tad strange for a spring box, but they were classic colors &amp; fantastic formulas.
Agreed!  The oxblood (CoCo) didn't speak to me in May, but it's perfect for Fall!  Same with Millie (Indigo) and Gabrielle (Mulberry).  I really need to pull these colors out and play with them soon!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me, too. I think I've picked up the entire May collection at this point. Love it! It was a tad strange for a spring box, but they were classic colors &amp; fantastic formulas.
Agreed!  The oxblood (CoCo) didn't speak to me in May, but it's perfect for Fall!  Same with Millie (Indigo) and Gabrielle (Mulberry).  I really need to pull these colors out and play with them soon!


I just did my nails in Millie last week!  I agree - it's perfect for fall.  I think the May collection was by far my favorite.  Kind of wished I got the upgrade then.  

  I decided to pass on this month's box.  I actually did like the colors and the sets (my preferred style is Classic With a Twist &amp; Boho Glam), but the colors weren't speaking to me this month.  Neither was the face mask or the eyeliner.  I think I may go back and buy the other May shades I wanted instead.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just did my nails in Millie last week!  I agree - it's perfect for fall.  I think the May collection was by far my favorite.  Kind of wished I got the upgrade then.  

  I decided to pass on this month's box.  I actually did like the colors and the sets (my preferred style is Classic With a Twist &amp; Boho Glam), but the colors weren't speaking to me this month.  Neither was the face mask or the eyeliner.  I think I may go back and buy the other May shades I wanted instead.

I skipped that May box and I have regretted it ever since.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's the thing about the maven program: You either will get new colors before they are released in stores or you can get them when you want them for the appropriate seasons. You can't have both, so it makes 100% sense to me to get summer colors in January, fall colors in May, etc. Mavens are *supposed* to get the new colors first, but julep still needs to release the new colors for the appropriate season, etc in sephora.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me, too. I think I've picked up the entire May collection at this point. Love it! It was a tad strange for a spring box, but they were classic colors &amp; fantastic formulas.
You are so right about the formulas on those! Millie and Gabrielle were 2 of my first Juleps and I was so impressed with them.


----------



## Grau (Sep 24, 2013)

I upgraded for the full collection, including the two add-ons, even though I'm not huge on CwaT. I'm not sure how I feel about griege as a nail polish color. That said, I love the other October color selections too much! I'm so excited for autumn and Halloween!


----------



## tasertag (Sep 24, 2013)

> Here's the thing about the maven program: You either will get new colors before they are released in stores or you can get them when you want them for the appropriate seasons. You can't have both, so it makes 100% sense to me to get summer colors in January, fall colors in May, etc. Mavens are *supposed* to get the new colors first, but julep still needs to release the new colors for the appropriate season, etc in sephora.


 That's a very good point.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 24, 2013)

I think I'm most excited about Kendra- the army green color. I went through my collection this AM to pick out fall shades &amp; I am missing a "Deep Lichen Green," as Pantone calls it. I think Kendra will fill that slot nicely.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the thing about the maven program:

You either will get new colors before they are released in stores or you can get them when you want them for the appropriate seasons. You can't have both, so it makes 100% sense to me to get summer colors in January, fall colors in May, etc. Mavens are *supposed* to get the new colors first, but julep still needs to release the new colors for the appropriate season, etc in sephora.

not really?

  Sephora / QVC / flash sale deal site doesn't account for a majority of their sales, their maven program does. This is true for companies like OPI/Zoya/Essie/Butter London who have to develop colours ahead of time for each seasonal collection but Julep is developing colours right now for like 2-3 months ahead of time. I'd wager they're working on December right now and probably finalizing November's products and colours.   Sephora frequently gets colours before mavens do now, so there's no reason why we can't ask for seasonal collections. Also if that were the case, they wouldn't be able to release June 2013--&gt;this month, which are all appropriate seasonal collections (at least for the upcoming month or two months). There's no reason a fall collection needs to be released in the spring when Sephora isn't even carrying those colours and when they also have colours we alreayd have.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
not really?

  Sephora / QVC / flash sale deal site doesn't account for a majority of their sales, their maven program does. This is true for companies like OPI/Zoya/Essie/Butter London who have to develop colours ahead of time for each seasonal collection but Julep is developing colours right now for like 2-3 months ahead of time. I'd wager they're working on December right now and probably finalizing November's products and colours.   Sephora frequently gets colours before mavens do now, so there's no reason why we can't ask for seasonal collections. Also if that were the case, they wouldn't be able to release June 2013--&gt;this month, which are all appropriate seasonal collections (at least for the upcoming month or two months). There's no reason a fall collection needs to be released in the spring when Sephora isn't even carrying those colours and when they also have colours we alreayd have.

Yeah that's why the the supposed was emphasized.  I think that's what they did before, but sephora getting stuff before mavens, etc. is pretty new, and started happening once Julep got new investors, and started cutting corners, etc.  We will see what they do now that they've apparently changed a lot of their policies.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally decided to skip after all.  Pretty sad I didn't even want my box and it would've been free!  I'll be all over a $15 or $20 trio set that includes the add-ons though.  I just did not want another stinking eye liner



.


----------



## missemiee (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it just me or does Beatrix add on look exactly like Estelle from the Galaxy Mystery box? I just got it and I'm thinking I might be stupid for adding on Beatrix if its really similar.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm most excited about Kendra- the army green color. I went through my collection this AM to pick out fall shades &amp; I am missing a "Deep Lichen Green," as Pantone calls it. I think Kendra will fill that slot nicely.

I love that I am not the only one that pulls out the pantone colors each season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love Pantone, and they are so cute with their graphics this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 24, 2013)

This will be my first "real" box, although I'm still waiting for my starter... Decided to go with It Girl adding on Beatrix. Not feeling the eyeliner (I don't wear it). I got my shipping notification on Thursday but can't track....I dislike DHL!!!


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 25, 2013)

> I love that I am not the only one that pulls out the pantone colors each season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love Pantone, and they are so cute with their graphics this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Lol. I wish I could afford to buy one of those Pantone desk sets! I'm not any type of professional designer or anything, so I definitely can't justify spending the money on it. I wish there was a smaller set of swatches you could buy of the seasonal trend colors.


----------



## yunii (Sep 25, 2013)

> This will be my first "real" box, although I'm still waiting for my starter... Decided to go with It Girl adding on Beatrix. Not feeling the eyeliner (I don't wear it). I got my shipping notification on Thursday but can't track....I dislike DHL!!!


 According to julep they are not using DHL for October monthly box.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


According to julep they are not using DHL for October monthly box.

Wow, really?  Did they send out an e-mail saying that?  

  That's great if it's true; I'm just surprised.  It seems as though companies sign a contract with DHL (there's been informed speculation about this on the Ipsy threads), and then they're stuck even though their customers are wildly pissed off since DHL sucks.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2013)

> Wow, really? Â Did they send out an e-mail saying that? Â  Â  That's great if it's true; I'm just surprised. Â It seems as though companies sign a contract with DHL (there's been informed speculation about this on the Ipsy threads), and then they're stuck even though their customers are wildly pissed off since DHL sucks.


 The plan I remember was USPS for September (aka the box shipped in August) and DHL for October (shipped in September). They have already switched to DHL for the orders coming out of Seattle.


----------



## ElizabethF (Sep 25, 2013)

It would be nice if they move from DHL back to the old shippng.  My starter box and 2 September mystery boxes have not arrived yet.  They've been sitting somewhere in my state for 10 days...


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It would be nice if they move from DHL back to the old shippng.  My starter box and 2 September mystery boxes have not arrived yet.  They've been sitting somewhere in my state for 10 days...
I still cannot track mine.  I get a message that some numbers have not been entered or updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still cannot track mine.  I get a message that some numbers have not been entered or updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd call Julep and complain.  I know it probably won't get your order to you sooner at this point, but they need to know.  DHL is ridiculous!


----------



## ElizabethF (Sep 25, 2013)

After emailing back and forth, I called Julep yesterday to complain.  They don't include weekends in the 5-10 shipping estimate, so if it doesn't come in the mail today they will send me a new order.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'd call Julep and complain.  I know it probably won't get your order to you sooner at this point, but they need to know.  DHL is ridiculous!
Email sent, complete with screen shot of the DHL "tracking".  Lets see what happens.


----------



## ElizabethF (Sep 25, 2013)

I am SHOCKED!  Mine showed today after sitting in a DHL warehouse for 10 days, it made it to the post office and was delivered this afternoon.  Now hopefully my October box won't take the same vacation in the middle of shipping.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* 



Wow, really?  Did they send out an e-mail saying that?  
 
That's great if it's true; I'm just surprised.  It seems as though companies sign a contract with DHL (there's been informed speculation about this on the Ipsy threads), and then they're stuck even though their customers are wildly pissed off since DHL sucks.
    Quote:

     The plan I remember was USPS for September (aka the box shipped in August) and DHL for October (shipped in September). They have already switched to DHL for the        orders coming out of Seattle.

Exactly!  That's what I remember too.  So I'm surprised to hear someone say that Julep said that they're now switching back from DHL.  Perhaps someone misunderstood?  My guess is that we're stuck with DHL as Julep's main shipper for a while now.  YUCK.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm sorry to have to ask this question on here. I'm sure the answer was there before. I just realized that I forgot to click 'skip' button and it's Sept 25th do I have to call Julep and manually ask them to allow me to skip?


----------



## lepixie (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
      Quote:

     The plan I remember was USPS for September (aka the box shipped in August) and DHL for October (shipped in September). They have already switched to DHL for the        orders coming out of Seattle.

Exactly!  That's what I remember too.  So I'm surprised to hear someone say that Julep said that they're now switching back from DHL.  Perhaps someone misunderstood?  My guess is that we're stuck with DHL as Julep's main shipper for a while now.  YUCK.


I looked earlier on Facebook after that was mentioned about the DHL and saw on someone's comment on the overall page that they called and was informed that DHL would no longer be used for the monthly box but would still be used for the free shipping on other orders.

I don't know if this is true because it is coming from someone instead of the company directly, but I sure hope it's true.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2013)

> I looked earlier on Facebook after that was mentioned about the DHL and saw on someone's comment on the overall page that they called and was informed that DHL would no longer be used for the monthly box but would still be used for the free shipping on other orders. I don't know if this is true because it is coming from someone instead of the company directly, but I sure hope it's true.


 Very strange answer -- because I don't think DHL was ever used for monthly boxes.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 25, 2013)

So there is hope our boxes get to us in a timely manner?!?


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorry to have to ask this question on here. I'm sure the answer was there before. I just realized that I forgot to click 'skip' button and it's Sept 25th do I have to call Julep and manually ask them to allow me to skip?

Alrighty, I ended up calling and was allowed to skip. I thought it was strange that the rep said,"Please do not forget for next time to do it before the 24th deadline." It kinda sounded like to me I got this 'one time pass' to be allowed to skip via telephone? Oh well.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 25, 2013)

> > I'm sorry to have to ask this question on here. I'm sure the answer was there before. I just realized that I forgot to click 'skip' button and it's Sept 25th do I have to call Julep and manually ask them to allow me to skip?
> 
> 
> Alrighty, I ended up calling and was allowed to skip. I thought it was strange that the rep said,"Please do not forget for next time to do it before the 24th deadline." It kinda sounded like to me I got this 'one time pass' to be allowed to skip via telephone? Oh well.Â


 Why is that weird? The selection window has always been from the 20th through the 24th of the month. If you miss it they assume you are taking your box. It's the responsibility of the customer to choose to take or skip between the 20th and 24th, that is nothing new. They don't have to honor skips after that.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Why is that weird? The selection window has always been from the 20th through the 24th of the month. If you miss it they assume you are taking your box. It's the responsibility of the customer to choose to take or skip between the 20th and 24th, that is nothing new. They don't have to honor skips after that.

The reason it was weird is because most people had harder time to get their box selection to skip via telephone even tho that they missed a window after 24th. I also read a bunch here on MUT sometime that it makes harder for subscribers to cancel the subscription than skipping. I wasn't expecting that. I'm just glad that I was able to skip .


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the bombshell box and added on Casper, Beatrix, and Ciara. I really wish the product in all the boxes was the mask as I have no desire to use the pencil liner. At least they are given us the sharpener. The way Julep has been lately I'm surprised that the sharpener wasn't an add on only feature that cost 5 times what it's worth.

I ordered the same thing!


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

This was Julep's response THIS AFTERNOON after I emailed them on Monday with questions about the FREE POLISH IF YOU DON'T SKIP program and to ask if we could have the option of upgrading our shipping on the monthly box:





*Hannah Rose* (Julep)

Sep 26 02:16 pm (PDT)

Hi Angi,

Thank you for reaching out to us. The free polish promotion is a new thing we just launched. If October is one of your third consecutive months, you will receive a promotional code via email by the end of the month for one free polish pending successful payment for your box on September 27, 2013. If payment fails on the 27th and is processed on a later date, you will receive your promotional code prior to the next Maven window. Your promotional code will expire on March 30, 2014.

In regards to the shipping, we are currently shipping DHL and USPS. USPS will still deliver your orders. This is a new change and we are working on getting orders more customized to get shipped sooner. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please feel free to reach out to us with any further questions. Have a great day!

Maven Customer Service Team

Typical runaround on the shipping question, but this should answer some questions about the free polis if you don't skip incentive program.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was Julep's response THIS AFTERNOON after I emailed them on Monday with questions about the FREE POLISH IF YOU DON'T SKIP program and to ask if we could have the option of upgrading our shipping on the monthly box:





*Hannah Rose* (Julep)

Sep 26 02:16 pm (PDT)

Hi Angi,

Thank you for reaching out to us. The free polish promotion is a new thing we just launched. If October is one of your third consecutive months, you will receive a promotional code via email by the end of the month for one free polish pending successful payment for your box on September 27, 2013. If payment fails on the 27th and is processed on a later date, you will receive your promotional code prior to the next Maven window. Your promotional code will expire on March 30, 2014.

In regards to the shipping, we are currently shipping DHL and USPS. USPS will still deliver your orders. This is a new change and we are working on getting orders more customized to get shipped sooner. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please feel free to reach out to us with any further questions. Have a great day!

Maven Customer Service Team

Typical runaround on the shipping question, but this should answer some questions about the free polis if you don't skip incentive program.


That's cool that they're honoring past boxes even though this is a new promotion. I'm still annoyed about the upgrade option not including everything especially since the price is higher than it used to be. I don't care much about the slow shipping, it'll still get here and it takes me forever to start using them anyway, but give me all the polishes in my upgrades julep! You're getting so stingy! I feel like each month I get less and less value.


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

That's cool that they're honoring past boxes even though this is a new promotion. I'm still annoyed about the upgrade option not including everything especially since the price is higher than it used to be. I don't care much about the slow shipping, it'll still get here and it takes me forever to start using them anyway, but give me all the polishes in my upgrades julep! You're getting so stingy! I feel like each month I get less and less value.

Yes, I'm glad they are making it retroactive. I think it's becoming clearer every day that the new investors are taking more and more out of the heart of the Maven program and Empowering Girlfriends doesn't seem to fit into the bottom line anymore. So sad that everything also turns into greed.


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope it's ok to post this ... I just found it on Julep's FB page:

http://www.fabfatale.com/2013/09/julep-maven-october-collection/


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

FINALLY, an EMAIL from Julep... did you all get this?


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FINALLY, an EMAIL from Julep... did you all get this?





 I have not gotten that e-mail yet.  Maybe I will later.  Is there any great colors on sale?

Although, I don't think I can justify purchasing any more nail polish right now.  I just upgraded to the whole Julep October collection, plus I added on Beatrix and Casper.  I have 19 Bondi's coming to me in October and I just bought 22 polishes at Target yesterday.  Target had elf sets of 10 mini-polishes on sale for $8.50 and there were two different sets and they had some Sally Hansen's on clearance for about a $1.00.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2013)

I knew it!


----------



## hiheather (Sep 27, 2013)

I was charged, now I not so patiently wait on my upgrade to take forever to come my way. I just realized it is the weekend so it is already going to be delayed even more than usual.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I knew it!










This made me glad I skipped. I REALLY want Beatrix. Casper would be cool to have.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I knew it!










LOL Julep is doing out of convincing us not to skip anymore.

Hm, I kind of want the last set but I am a bit polished out at the moment... I still have SOOOO many bottles of untrieds I want to enjoy. *boops self on the head*


----------



## Imberis (Sep 27, 2013)

Aaaagh, they sent me the link for the Cleopatra and Casper deal, but I'd much rather have the Beatrix and Casper deal! Bummer.
 

Edit to add: I changed the "cleopatra" in the link to "beatrix" and it sent me to the one I wanted! Yes!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aaaagh, they sent me the link for the Cleopatra and Casper deal, but I'd much rather have the Beatrix and Casper deal! Bummer.
 

Edit to add: I changed the "cleopatra" in the link to "beatrix" and it sent me to the one I wanted! Yes!
I think that's the one I'm going to get too.  I'm still trying to decide though!  I think Cleopatra looks so fun but I don't think I would ever actually wear it.

Pretty sure anyone could get these?  I think I remember that from last month.  They do come up if you search for them.

I'm pleased that I skipped.  I would rather pay $13 for 2 of the polishes I wanted than $20 for polishes I sorta wanted plus have the eyeliner sit around forever.



  Hopefully it gets here before Halloween LOL.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that's the one I'm going to get too.  I'm still trying to decide though!  I think Cleopatra looks so fun but I don't think I would ever actually wear it.

Pretty sure anyone could get these?  I think I remember that from last month.  They do come up if you search for them.

I'm pleased that I skipped.  I would rather pay $13 for 2 of the polishes I wanted than $20 for polishes I sorta wanted plus have the eyeliner sit around forever.



  Hopefully it gets here before Halloween LOL. 

Same here. I definitely don't need a new eyeliner, and none of the polish boxes really appealed to me. (I always like the add-ons more than the actual boxes!) I really want to wear the glow in the dark Casper on Halloween.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2013)

well i have gotten zero emails from Julep since the middle of the month. I'm really not in the mood to care:

http://www.julep.com/acetone-free-nail-polish-remover-matte-top-coat.html

http://www.julep.com/beatrix-casper.html

http://www.julep.com/cleopatra-casper.html

I'm still on the fence about this, but it's good to see our continued hypotheses reaffirmed XD


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 I have not gotten that e-mail yet.  Maybe I will later.  Is there any great colors on sale?

Although, I don't think I can justify purchasing any more nail polish right now.  I just upgraded to the whole Julep October collection, plus I added on Beatrix and Casper.  I have 19 Bondi's coming to me in October and I just bought 22 polishes at Target yesterday.  Target had elf sets of 10 mini-polishes on sale for $8.50 and there were two different sets and they had some Sally Hansen's on clearance for about a $1.00.  

JESSICA! You are out of control!!!! LOL!!! That's a LOT of polish! I've had to calm down some, too, though. I stuck to my It Girl profile and only added Dahlia. It is hard for me to come up with extra money by the end of the month (27th), but my husband gets paid on the 1st, so I have been known to hit the secret store pretty hard, lol! I really wanted to upgrade to the whole set, but couldn't afford it. I am hoping Beatrix and Casper will be in the secret store or in a special offer shortly thereafter. Plus, I am waiting for the Bondi October reveal either this evening or this weekend. And I have a few other colors from other brands I am lusting after ... mainly Butter London's Fiddlesticks. If I do break down and get it, it will be my first Butter London. I'm afraid if I try it I will LOVE it! Meanwhile, I await Kendra's arrival from Julep, thinking it's looks similiar to Chanel's Alchimie that I am obsessed with!


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 27, 2013)

What would be the differnce between black latex and black matte?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 27, 2013)

Ugh went to buy the Beatrix &amp; Casper set and its out of stock. Hopefully it comes back!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh went to buy the Beatrix &amp; Casper set and its out of stock. Hopefully it comes back!

Oh no! I haven't had a chance to purchase it yet. It's out of stock for me, too.



The Cleopatra and Casper set is showing out of stock as well.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm hoping they'll offer just Casper for $5 or $6 or whatever they offered Reece for last month after the selection window closed. I can't wait to see the reviews/swatches of it. I almost added it on to my box but wanted to see just how well it glows in the dark first.


----------



## redjill (Sep 27, 2013)

> What would be the differnce between black latex and black matte?


 Maybe the black latex is similar to the rubber finishes Illamasqua offers.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 27, 2013)

I was so surprise to get my shipping notice today. I hope there are some good finds in the Secret store. I didn't buy anything last time.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 27, 2013)

> I was so surprise to get my shipping notice today. I hope there are some good finds in the Secret store. I didn't buy anything last time.


 Yippee! I got my shipping notice, too! When I clicked the tracking link, it went to USPS. That also happened with other orders that ended up shipping via DHL, but a girl can hope, I suppose.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2013)

Blast from the recent past:

for people who were really intrigued by Karmen last month, I think the CG Hunger Games/Catching Fire collection might have a dupe or close dupe.







Covergirl - Rogue Red (http://www.coolpolish.com/2013/09/14/covergirl-hunger-games-catching-fire-nail-polish-2013/)

It definitely has the same intense scarlet look and very visible gold microshimmer that Karmen have. Actually, the entire collection seems to have the super obvious microglitter look: http://thekarend.blogspot.com/2013/09/cover-girl-hunger-games-glosstinis.html

I don't like the collection as a whole as much as ChG's HG polish collection, but I think individually I like a number of these polishes better...


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 28, 2013)

I just got my code for a free polish (the new promotion). I picked up Beatrix for free! I really like the idea of getting one free every 3 months I take the box.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was so surprise to get my shipping notice today. I hope there are some good finds in the Secret store. I didn't buy anything last time.

No shipping notice yet. My payment has cleared though. I only bought one thing in the Secret Store last month and it took over 2 weeks to get here. Hoping there are better deals in this month's store.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 28, 2013)

My payment has also cleared, bit no shipping notice. I wonder if the weekend is going to delay everything until Monday.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my code for a free polish (the new promotion). I picked up Beatrix for free! I really
like the idea of getting one free every 3 months I take the box.

i got the code too...only i haven't taken a box 3 months in a row....only 2.  i'm not complaining!

LOL Nevermind....I took August, guess it just wasn't that memorable for me!


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 28, 2013)

No shipping info, order still says pending. :/


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 28, 2013)

> Ugh went to buy the Beatrix &amp; Casper set and its out of stock. Hopefully it comes back!


 Ugh, I put it in my bag and didnt check out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if they'll offer another special for Halloween in the next week or two? I'm guessing DHL takes 2-3 weeks to get to people so that's about as late as they could do it, unless they have a shipping special.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 28, 2013)

I got my coupon code. I am going to order Casper for my daughter.


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 28, 2013)

Does the starter box count as one of your three?  I got the starter box in August and then got September and October but no email about the coupon code yet.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my code for a free polish (the new promotion). I picked up Beatrix for free! I really
like the idea of getting one free every 3 months I take the box.

HAHAHA! I just got my code for a free polish (the new promotion). I picked up Beatrix for free! I really like the idea of getting one free every 3 months I take the box. EXCEPT... I splurged and paid 3.99 for faster shipping. It did not say who the carrier would be though. It's amazing how we have so much in common, Jessica! Hope you have a special Saturday after your birthday! Today is my son's birthday .... 22 years passed so fast .......




 Jessica!!!


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NailsAndCurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does the starter box count as one of your three?  I got the starter box in August and then got September and October but no email about the coupon code yet. 





I would guess that is doesn't, NailsAndCurls. But you never know ... I have never seen an official notice about this promotion, so who knows for sure how it operates. I did post an answer earlier in the thread from Julep when I inquired of them.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 28, 2013)

> HAHAHA! I just got my code for a free polish (the new promotion). I picked up Beatrix for free! I really like the idea of getting one free every 3 months I take the box. EXCEPT... I splurged and paid 3.99 for faster shipping. It did not say who the carrier would be though. It's amazing how we have so much in common, Jessica! Hope you have a special Saturday after your birthday! Today is my son's birthday .... 22 years passed so fast ....... :birthday: Â Jessica!!!


 Lol. Thanks! We need to compare how ours ship since we ordered in the same time frame. I opted for free shipping, so maybe we will see if it is worth it. Happy birthday to your son! He is lucky to have such a fun Mom!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 28, 2013)

My Oct box is being shipped just by USPS! It already processed through and left USPS in NJ and is scheduled to arrive on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully this means they won't be using DHL for the monthly boxes after all.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ugh, I put it in my bag and didnt check out





I wonder if they'll offer another special for Halloween in the next week or two? I'm guessing DHL takes 2-3 weeks to get to people so that's about as late as they could do it, unless they have a shipping special.

I did the same thing. I sure hope they have a Halloween special. Those Beatrix &amp; Casper sets went within a matter of hours, and they still say they're not available.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. Thanks! We need to compare how ours ship since we ordered in the same time frame. I opted for free shipping, so maybe we will see if it is worth it. Happy birthday to your son! He is lucky to have such a fun Mom!

You are too sweet! Wish my son felt the same, but alas -- he is a very serious, moody type and never thinks I'm funny. I'm just an embarassment to him! But, I was once that way myself, so I know he will grow out of it.

I just had a lady inform me on Julep's FB page that the 3.99 shipping option is for DHL, too. You have to go to the next option up, 5.99 to get USPS shipping. So, I got a free polish, current value: $11.40 and probably blew 3.99 for better shipping....I'm in the hole 3.99 if DHL/Julep contract doesn't include better (faster) service for paid shipping. Beatrix for 0.00 minus 3.99 shipping = 3.99 for Beatrix. I'll take that deal! So very glad they made the promotion retroactive! Incentives such as this is what it is going to take to lure older Mavens into staying, I believe.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Oct box is being shipped just by USPS! It already processed through and left USPS in NJ and is scheduled to arrive on Monday



Hopefully this means they won't be using DHL for the monthly boxes after all.

Cari, several people on FB have said their box is being shipped by USPS. But nothing official that I've seen from Julep. Maybe they are trying out different methods from each shipping center? Just wondering ...... I still don't have a shipment confirmation for my Maven box.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did the same thing. I sure hope they have a Halloween special. Those Beatrix &amp; Casper sets went within a matter of hours, and they still say they're not available.

Has anybody got a shipping confirmation yet for Beatrix &amp; Casper or Cleopatra &amp; Casper? MAYBE, it's possible, they are not showing in stock yet to give all the Mavens a chance to get their boxes?


----------



## tasertag (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't even know DHL was still in business. I never see any of their trucks in my area. Only Fedex, UPS and USPS.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 28, 2013)

> I didn't even know DHL was still in business. I never see any of their trucks in my area. Only Fedex, UPS and USPS.


 Now that you mention it I don't recall seeing DHL since I was a little kid, and even then it was rare. A massive DHL hub was closed around here years ago and I assumed that was the end of the company. I'm holding hope my package comes USPS.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 28, 2013)

The Cleopatra and Casper set showed earlier today but then I actually went to buy it and it was sold out again.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 28, 2013)

I just ordered them separately and got them cheaper.



 I remembered I had not used the beautybio code. $11.20 for both.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like people are complaining again cause they didn't skip. How can you miss it. It 20 to 24th or every month like clock work.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 28, 2013)

> Looks like people are complaining again cause they didn't skip. How can you miss it. It 20 to 24th or every month like clock work.


 I always roll my eyes at that. I get that some people miss the email but it's not like the selection window changes. I never look at the email, but I'm also the person waking up on the 20th and going to the blog to see the new swatches before I get out of bed ;-) it's not hard to set a reminder though.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 28, 2013)

I used my code to get Casper. I didn't pay for upgraded shipping. So we shall see how long it will take to get here. I also haven't gotten my box shipping yet. Maybe they will throw it in there with it?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like people are complaining again cause they didn't skip. How can you miss it. It 20 to 24th or every month like clock work.

it is clockwork, but people are busy? Julep is actually having an email problem right now. I've gotten zero emails from them since probably the 5th, including the new colleciton email.

Some people who enjoy julep might be busy professionals who don't have time to go out and shop for new nail colours, but I think they like the option of choice. It does come around like clockwork, but things happen and people forget. That's what the email reminder is supposed to be for.

also I got a shipping notif 5 days ago. it hasn't moved in DHL or USPS tracking ONCE since I got the email. Ridiculous. Whatever, it was just one nail colour and I have other crap I need to deal with right now.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 28, 2013)

> I always roll my eyes at that. I get that some people miss the email but it's not like the selection window changes. I never look at the email, but I'm also the person waking up on the 20th and going to the blog to see the new swatches before I get out of bed ;-) it's not hard to set a reminder though.


 I understand what you are saying, but my dd didn't get an email and completely forgot about the selection window, this is only her second month with Julep. She's getting her box and hasn't complained about it, it's a lesson learned for her.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 28, 2013)

> > I always roll my eyes at that. I get that some people miss the email but it's not like the selection window changes. I never look at the email, but I'm also the person waking up on the 20th and going to the blog to see the new swatches before I get out of bed ;-) it's not hard to set a reminder though.
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but my dd didn't get an email and completely forgot about the selection window, this is only her second month with Julep. She's getting her box and hasn't complained about it, it's a lesson learned for her.


 Does she have a mobile device or tablet where she can set a reminder? I have a monthly reminder in my iCalendar for the 20th of every month at 9am to go on and check. I have gotten every email from Julep but in the event I miss it I have the back up reminder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 28, 2013)

> I understand what you are saying, but my dd didn't get an email and completely forgot about the selection window, this is only her second month with Julep. She's getting her box and hasn't complained about it, it's a lesson learned for her.


 It's interesting that you say that she never received an email. I also have not been receiving emails from Julep, the last one I got was from September 2nd and even before that they were few and far between. I see people posting on here about promo emails they get from Julep and I rarely ever get them. I have logged in and I do have the option to receive emails selected. I wish I got them too.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 28, 2013)

I got an email from them this morning! For opting not to skip for three months in a row, I received a $11.20 code to be used towards polishes! Which is the cost of one bottle, but I used it towards two that were on sale for $7.99 each and only paid $4.78 with no shipping fee! I chose Marion and Fina


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 28, 2013)

> I got an email from them this morning! For opting not to skip for three months in a row, I received a $11.20 code to be used towards polishes! Which is the cost of one bottle, but I used it towards two that were on sale for $7.99 each and only paid $4.78 with no shipping fee! I chose Marion and Fina :yey:


 I have Marion and love it!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email from them this morning! For opting not to skip for three months in a row, I received a $11.20 code to be used towards polishes! Which is the cost of one bottle, but I used it towards two that were on sale for $7.99 each and only paid $4.78 with no shipping fee! I chose Marion and Fina





Ooooh it works on sale polishes. I'll probably do that too.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FINALLY, an EMAIL from Julep... did you all get this?





 I have not gotten that e-mail yet.  Maybe I will later.  Is there any great colors on sale?

Although, I don't think I can justify purchasing any more nail polish right now.  I just upgraded to the whole Julep October collection, plus I added on Beatrix and Casper.  I have 19 Bondi's coming to me in October and I just bought 22 polishes at Target yesterday.  Target had elf sets of 10 mini-polishes on sale for $8.50 and there were two different sets and they had some Sally Hansen's on clearance for about a $1.00.


Wow that's a lot of polish coming your way!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 29, 2013)

> FINALLY, an EMAIL from Julep... did you all get this?


 I still never got the email for this so I ended up having to do a Google search to find it! I ended up logging on and buying Drew, Janelle, and Lauren for $21. It's almost like buying one of Julep's $19.99 trios except I got to hand pick all 3 colors


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Julep is having a 30% off sale for 1 week. I just got the email.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep is having a 30% off sale for 1 week. I just got the email.

I got the email too. Caveat: it applies only to items in the Bestsellers category - tried to add a bunch of new polishes to the cart but the discount only applied to Reese. Bleh.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Aaah, I thought it was for anything. That is disappointing.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the email too. Caveat: it applies only to items in the Bestsellers category - tried to add a bunch of new polishes to the cart but the discount only applied to Reese. Bleh.

Didn't get the email yet. Is there a code you use?


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sept30


----------



## Lily V (Sep 29, 2013)

well that is kind of a bummer, but on the other hand- in the best sellers, there are some of my favorites that I wouldnt mind getting a backup of- tracy (love her!!) carly, and I skipped the picnic mystery box because was afraid of dupes, but love to get evie....    was there a code for it?  (I haven't gotten ANY email from julep recently- not even the selection window one)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   -ETA, just saw jac13's post now, thanks!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the email too. Caveat: it applies only to items in the Bestsellers category - tried to add a bunch of new polishes to the cart but the discount only applied to Reese. Bleh.


Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Didn't get the email yet. Is there a code you use?


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 29, 2013)

Does anyone have a swatch of Evie? I was thinking about picking it up but I can't find any swatches of it and I hate trying to judge a color based on Julep's photoshopped ones.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 29, 2013)

> Julep is having a 30% off sale for 1 week. I just got the email.


 Awesome. I just placed another order. This has been a good Julep day for me. ... Of course I did not get an email about this though.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok super annoying that the Beatrix &amp; Casper set is still out of stock when both polishes are in stock individually!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yea that sucks. I wonder if it will be in the Secret Store.


----------



## ling168 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks like people are complaining again cause they didn't skip. How can you miss it. It 20 to 24th or every month like clock work.

I always roll my eyes at that. I get that some people miss the email but it's not like the selection window changes. I never look at the email, but I'm also the person waking up on the 20th and going to the blog to see the new swatches before I get out of bed ;-) it's not hard to set a reminder though. 

I would forget if I didn't write it down in both my planner and on my wall calendar every month lol


----------



## ling168 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok super annoying that the Beatrix &amp; Casper set is still out of stock when both polishes are in stock individually!



That annoyed me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was in my basket and when I went to check out *poof* they were gone and no longer in stock.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Now that you mention it I don't recall seeing DHL since I was a little kid, and even then it was rare. A massive DHL hub was closed around here years ago and I assumed that was the end of the company.

I'm holding hope my package comes USPS.

DHL didn't go out of business, they got out of the express business (they're a german co) so that's why their big hubs all closed!  They still operate in the us, and internationally...but moreso as a logistics solution for companies looking to consolidate lots of shipments and lower their transportation costs.  They tried to cpmpete with UPS and FedEx on the air side, and it didn't go so well!

http://www.businessweek.com/stories/2008-11-10/dhl-to-halt-express-deliveries-in-the-u-dot-s-dot-businessweek-business-news-stock-market-and-financial-advice


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's a swatch of Evie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 30, 2013)

My box should be here today! I'm so excited! I'm OVER THE MOON that they used USPS for shipping. I got my shipping notice Friday.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's great! I also am getting mines today.


----------



## magictodo (Sep 30, 2013)

I still haven't got a shipping notice for my October box, and the box is "pending" according to my account. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think so; it is still early. I would give it another day or two.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine says it is coming today but it hasn't arrived in my city yet. It's still early here so hopefully it will update later this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looking forward to spoilers from those of you getting boxes today as well! Crossing my fingers for a cool extra too!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I am hoping for a decent extra. Please do no send 1-2 nail polish remover, lol.


----------



## jennm149 (Sep 30, 2013)

> I still haven't got a shipping notice for my October box, and the box is "pending" according to my account. Should I be concerned?


 I don't have a shipping notice either. It has always seemed to me that Julep ships in "profile" waves. Has anyone who ordered ItGirl gotten a shipping notice yet?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

> I don't have a shipping notice either. It has always seemed to me that Julep ships in "profile" waves. Has anyone who ordered ItGirl gotten a shipping notice yet?


 Nope, and as of yesterday, I hadn't been charged yet, either.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still haven't got a shipping notice for my October box, and the box is "pending" according to my account. Should I be concerned?

All my boxes that I've gotten still say pending.  They also only just started shipping- I also haven't gotten my shipping notice yet.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sigh, posted on their FB. Things I am dissatified with right now:
 
1) I ordered something and didn't get the purchase confirmation because when I ordered it, it actually told me "error" like it didn't go through and the txt code I was using said it wasn't working anymore so I gave up,.
2) The fact that it takes 3 days for my order to even be processed/shipped which I wouldn't even care if I'd gotten the confirmation.
3) If it had moved at all in the last SEVEN days. Literally, no movement in DHL or USPS.
4) I haven't gotten an email from Julep since the middle of the month, and when I try to change the newsletter settings on my profile, it autodefaults back to "subscribed to nothing." I even didn't get maven window open email this month.
 
The last I don't mind so much even though I wish I'd get the deal emails. I always remember the subscription window, but it's still nice to get an reminder. :
 
Also, what the heck 7 business days out and no order. I guess they don't want people's business that badly.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't have a shipping notice either. It has always seemed to me that Julep ships in "profile" waves. Has anyone who ordered ItGirl gotten a shipping notice yet?

I ordered It Girl this month w/no add-ons &amp; I got shipping email last week.  Also, my tracking says Out for Delivery today.  Yay!  

I hope they keep sending the Maven boxes by USPS.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 30, 2013)

> > I still haven't got a shipping notice for my October box, and the box is "pending" according to my account. Should I be concerned?
> 
> 
> I don't have a shipping notice either. It has always seemed to me that Julep ships in "profile" waves. Has anyone who ordered ItGirl gotten a shipping notice yet?


 Yep! Mine shipped Friday and is supposed to be delivered today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

DHL NEVER updated the tracking after they received my box.  When it arrived at my post office, they- god forbid- actually logged in the tracking.  Does DHL want me to believe that it disapparated from washington state and magically reapparated in maryland?


Sep 25, 2013 
*1:52*PM
 
 
Baltimore, MD, US
Delivered

*9:11*AM
 
 
Baltimore, MD, US
Out for Delivery

*9:01*AM
 
 
Baltimore, MD, US
Sorting Complete

Sep 24, 2013
*2:24*PM
 
 
Baltimore, MD, US
Arrival at Post Office

Sep 17, 2013
*9:39*PM
 
 
Auburn, WA, US
Processed

*6:59*PM
 
 
Auburn, WA, US
Arrival DHL Global Mail Facility

*5:00*PM
 
 
Seattle, WA, US
Picked up by Shipping Partner


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 30, 2013)

Finally heard back from them on my first box...they gave me the wrong tracking number..smh

And no shipping info on the October box yet...I ordered It Girl and 1 add-on


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I ordered the Bombshell instead of Classic with a Twist and my package is scheduled for delivery today.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2013)

Of course, the first month that I ever decide to upgrade, I'm going to be one of the last to get my box!  I'm still pending!  Come on Julep...if I give you more $$, you should send mine first!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

> Of course, the first month that I ever decide to upgrade, I'm going to be one of the last to get my box!Â  I'm still pending!Â  Come on Julep...if I give you more $$, you should send mine first! oops:


 I think they always ship the upgrades last. It was actually one of the cons I considered when debating the upgrade this month.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 30, 2013)

I haven't got shipping either.  But apparently I'm not to excited about it because I couldn't remember what I ordered.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just saw a box on IG - I'm on my phone so I can't spoiler the extra but if you're curious search hashtag julep and it's one if the first results.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just saw the extra on Instagram Cari12 mentioned. How corny! Glad I didn't get a box this month...


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

> Just saw a box on IG - I'm on my phone so I can't spoiler the extra but if you're curious search hashtag julep and it's one if the first results.


 And I believe that's the It Girl box. So much for the theory that it will sent out in a later wave. Maybe the not-processed-yet thing is due to add-ons.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 30, 2013)

I saw two different boxes posted on IG.


----------



## jennm149 (Sep 30, 2013)

I did get add-ons with my IG box -- maybe that's the hold up. Checked my bank and I was charged Friday.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw a box on IG - I'm on my phone so I can't spoiler the extra but if you're curious search hashtag julep and it's one if the first results.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just saw the extra on Instagram Cari12 mentioned. How corny! Glad I didn't get a box this month...

Oh god, lol it's

candy corn


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Really!!! Come on Julep


----------



## zorabell (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw a box on IG - I'm on my phone so I can't spoiler the extra but if you're curious search hashtag julep and it's one if the first results.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just saw the extra on Instagram Cari12 mentioned. How corny! Glad I didn't get a box this month...

Oh god, lol it's

candy corn
They sent the same thing out last October as the extra, but they also included 2 glitter pots(black and orange) last year too.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box should be here today! I'm so excited! I'm OVER THE MOON that they used USPS for shipping. I got my shipping notice Friday.

So happy for you, Jessica! I still have no shipping notice...Did you get a shipping notice for the free polish we ordered yet? I haven't as of 5 minutes ago, even though I paid extra for shipping.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Oh god, lol it's

candy corn

Trick or treat!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 30, 2013)

I got my It Girl box.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 30, 2013)

> Oh god, lol it's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I KNEW that was going to be the extra. Oh well. I've come to disregard the "extra" anyway.



> So happy for you, Jessica! I still have no shipping notice...Did you get a shipping notice for the free polish we ordered yet? I haven't as of 5 minutes ago, even though I paid extra for shipping.


 No, I haven't gotten a shipping notice for it yet. I also don't think my box is coming today. I checked the tracking this AM &amp; it was at my local sorting facility, but it didn't get sorted until after my normal mail delivery time. Maybe I'll be surprised when I get home, but I doubt it. Still, I am happy with the shipping time.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I KNEW that was going to be the extra. Oh well. I've come to disregard the "extra" anyway.
No, I haven't gotten a shipping notice for it yet. I also don't think my box is coming today. I checked the tracking this AM &amp; it was at my local sorting facility, but it didn't get sorted until after my normal mail delivery time. Maybe I'll be surprised when I get home, but I doubt it. Still, I am happy with the shipping time.

Sometimes my local post office is in a hurry to get the delivery car on its way after the truck runs and they don't always scan it as out for delivery. Your box may really be there when you get home!


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

SAVVY DEALS Updated with some new colors. I added three to my cart. Hoping they will stay there until the Secret Store opens in the morning. Can someone who is more familiar with the colors give it a look and tell me if there are any colors that are usually hard to get?


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2013)

Fyi... if you ordered a full upgrade, your Mask Noir probably won't be in your box. I just got mine sans mask and immediately called CS. It had already been brought to their attentio, and they don't know why it was missing from the upgraded boxes, but said they were shipping them out separately tomorrow. On a positive note, I got my box faster than ever...never even got a tracking #. Will post pic later!


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fyi... if you ordered a full upgrade, your Mask Noir probably won't be in your box. I just got mine sans mask and immediately called CS. It had already been brought to their attentio, and they don't know why it was missing from the upgraded boxes, but said they were shipping them out separately tomorrow. On a positive note, I got my box faster than ever...never even got a tracking #. Will post pic later!

Yeah, glad you got it today, Andi! Maybe Julep is realizing the error of their DHL experiment .... we can hope! They are definitely having email problems though. I get some and not others and I hear other people complaining about different ones not received that I got. Can someone else try this and see if it happens to you (or if it's just my computer)? Go to the Julep site and click on Contact Us. There will be a highlighted email address of [email protected] When I click on it, it defaults to a Windows Live Mail 2011. I don't use this program nor do I have a live.com address, so I'm wondering if maybe my email (Outlook) is incompatible with Julep's?


----------



## redjill (Sep 30, 2013)

I got my box today... What a surprise! I didn't get a shipment email or anything. Suddenly box! I got Modern Beauty with Casper, Dahlia, and Stevie (Boho Glam polishes). I also ordered Beatrix as my free polish. I'm so glad that offer was retroactive.


----------



## AMaas (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my code for a free polish (the new promotion). I picked up Beatrix for free! I really
like the idea of getting one free every 3 months I take the box.
Sorry I'm a little behind here, but what's this free code business?  I have yet to skip a box but have not received the email.  I also stopped getting the box selection emails a few months ago until I saw someone else post about how their settings had been changed in their account.  That is exactly what happened to me...I hope that's not also affecting me getting this promo offer!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I got my box. I do not like Valerie; it is much to dark. I didn't swatch it since I will probably give away as part of a gift. I don't know maybe out of the bottle it's pretty. I hate the candy so I will just give it away. I hope the Secret Store isn't so disappointing.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I'm a little behind here, but what's this free code business?  I have yet to skip a box but have not received the email.  I also stopped getting the box selection emails a few months ago until I saw someone else post about how their settings had been changed in their account.  That is exactly what happened to me...I hope that's not also affecting me getting this promo offer!  

It's a new promotion that just started this month. I found out about it through this thread, I believe. I never got an email about the promotion, nor was there anything on their FB page, so I wrote Customer Service. If you go three months without skipping your Maven box, you get an email for a free polish (up to $11.20) good until sometime in March 2014. After my payment cleared on Friday, I got an email on Saturday and have already used it to pick up one of this month's polishes that I didn't have enough money in my account to get on the 27th.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box. I do not like Valerie; it is much to dark. I didn't swatch it since I will probably give away as part of a gift. I don't know maybe out of the bottle it's pretty. I hate the candy so I will just give it away. I hope the Secret Store isn't so disappointing.

Which one was Valerie? I stuck with It Girl, but I can't remember the third color ... the army green and a silver metallic were two of them. And I added Dahlia. It looks like a perfect compliment for Karmen, Candace, and ? from September. Sorry .... I'm tired and don't remember the names.


----------



## AMaas (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's a new promotion that just started this month. I found out about it through this thread, I believe. I never got an email about the promotion, nor was there anything on their FB page, so I wrote Customer Service. If you go three months without skipping your Maven box, you get an email for a free polish (up to $11.20) good until sometime in March 2014. After my payment cleared on Friday, I got an email on Saturday and have already used it to pick up one of this month's polishes that I didn't have enough money in my account to get on the 27th.
Thanks, angismith!  My October order (full upgrade) still says "Pending."  Maybe I'll get the email after I receive my box this month.  If not, I'll contact CS. 

Hope everyone enjoys their treats!  I'm looking forward to some new colors.  (Not the extra, though!)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 30, 2013)

I just received my upgrade box! However the mask and Beatrix weren't included even though the box says Add-Ons Included.....well boo lol


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, angismith!  My October order (full upgrade) still says "Pending."  Maybe I'll get the email after I receive my box this month.  If not, I'll contact CS. 

Hope everyone enjoys their treats!  I'm looking forward to some new colors.  (Not the extra, though!)

Where are you looking to see "Pending"? If it's on the Julep website, it doesn't work. My intro box from May still says Processing. And I've ordered a lot since then and they all either say Pendin or Processing. I have always gone by the shipping confirmation to track my monthly box, but haven't received them for the past two months. I do know Julep changed their website over the past two months and somehow in the process, I got unsubscribed from emails and newsletters (just found THAT this past week). From their FB page, apparently they are having a lot of problems with their emails getting out.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received my upgrade box! However the mask and Beatrix weren't included even though the box says Add-Ons Included.....well boo lol

Cookie, did you see the post by AndiB about her Mask Noir?


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2013)

I tried so hard to take pictures for y'all, but it's too dark here and the lighting is not cooperating. I even swatched every color except for Casper, skittles mani style. I actually thought all of the colors were beautiful and the formula is pretty good to great on all of them. Valerie was actually one of my faves, although it's another one where the gold shimmer seems to show up better in the bottle than on the nail.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 30, 2013)

> I tried so hard to take pictures for y'all, but it's too dark here and the lighting is not cooperating. I even swatched every color except for Casper, skittles mani style. I actually thought all of the colors were beautiful and the formula is pretty good to great on all of them. Valerie was actually one of my faves, although it's another one where the gold shimmer seems to show up better in the bottle than on the nail.


 I hate when the shimmer much more pronounced in the bottle than on your nails.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, this pic isn't the best, but I'll post it anyway! I REALLY love my box. The only color I'm not crazy about is Missy (the silver metallic). My faves are Valerie, Kendra, &amp; Ciara.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

> Which one was Valerie? I stuck with It Girl, but I can't remember the third color ... the army green and a silver metallic were two of them. And I added Dahlia. It looks like a perfect compliment for Karmen, Candace, and ? from September. Sorry .... I'm tired and don't remember the names.


 Valerie is the one they showed as a preview. The emerald green shimmer. It is very pretty on Facebook. I don't know. I was expecting a more lively color. Maybe it's different out the bottle.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm bummed they are shipping the masks out on their own. That means it will most likely be DHL shipping. Nvm, already got the shipping confirmation and it looks to be coming USPS.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 30, 2013)

I haven't received a shipping email for my upgraded box yet, but I did just received an email that they were sending me my missing mask from my box.


----------



## Lily V (Sep 30, 2013)

I got my (upgraded) box today too! (wow that was fast!  it was 2 day usps priority btw)- everything was in there except the mask noir  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  bummer...  if CS knows about it, I wonder if I should still call them?  (dont want them to accidentally not ship it to me)..

I love all the colors (except winona... not sure about that one, might swap it..)- but the rest- love it!!!  Even the yellow- it's like a yellow for yellow-haters~ ha!  I can't wait to try out ciara!! (it looks to me to be more purpley and way more teal shimmery than my orly galaxy girl or UD toxin or bruise...)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received my upgrade box! However the mask and Beatrix weren't included even though the box says Add-Ons Included.....well boo lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Cookie, did you see the post by AndiB about her Mask Noir?


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm bummed they are shipping the masks out on their own. That means it will most likely be DHL shipping.

Nvm, already got the shipping confirmation and it looks to be coming USPS.

At least you got a shipping email ....


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't received a shipping email for my upgraded box yet, but I did just received an email that they were sending me my missing mask from my box.


Same here. Not too thrilled at the moment that I have yet to receive my upgraded box or a shipping notification and tomorrow's Oct 1st.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Same here. Not too thrilled at the moment that I have yet to receive my upgraded box or a shipping notification and tomorrow's Oct 1st.

They appeared to have used USPS for shipping the Maven box even though that was not their plan. I haven't been able to figure out yet if the boxes that are arriving all got shipping notices sent beforehand or not.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Angie, I did get a shipping notice. I was surprise it was sent on this past Friday and I got it today.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I wonder why they are shipping the mask separately? Hmmm...


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Angie, I did get a shipping notice. I was surprise it was sent on this past Friday and I got it today.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder why they are shipping the mask separately? Hmmm...

Jac13, glad to know you got a shipping notice, I haven't asked any of the ones who have posted on FB. I'm curious to see if mine will show up tomorrow (the 1st) like it did EVERY TIME before last month .... even though I did not get a shipping notice. As for the mask, I think someone goofed.


----------



## sldb (Sep 30, 2013)

> They appeared to have used USPS for shipping the Maven box even though that was not their plan. I haven't been able to figure out yet if the boxes that are arriving all got shipping notices sent beforehand or not.


 I got my upgraded box today despite not receiving a shipping notice.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 30, 2013)

In my experience I never get shipping emails when I do a full upgrade, at least not until I get the package or the day of. I always have gotten them for regular boxes.

With that being said, I have not received a box or an email other than the mask shipping confirmation. However, I expect my box tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got my upgraded box today despite not receiving a shipping notice.

That's good to know ... so maybe tomorrow it will feel like the original Julep I signed up with and not the new-and-not-improved Julep we have had to deal with for the last six weeks!


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

And speaking of earlier Juleps, that reminds me - has anyone noticed that Rachel has not been posting? I know she was in school, etc. but she was always really helpful to me.


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 30, 2013)

upgrade box with beatrix and casper...i didnt get a mask!  i was upset then came here and saw thats im not the only one, what a relief... i never got tracking info so it was a surpise i will have swatches tomorrow!


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 30, 2013)

> And speaking of earlier Juleps, that reminds me - has anyone noticed that Rachel has not been posting? I know she was in school, etc. but she was always really helpful to me.


 I've been wondering the same thing! Hope all Is well, Rachel.


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 1, 2013)

this is the first time ive taken my box and i havnt been recieving emails from julep for over  a month.. can someone fill me in on the secret store? will a link show up?  what time does it open?  thanks!


----------



## hiheather (Oct 1, 2013)

Does Winona look like a muddy green vs a beige color like the swatches?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

Well I feel a little better after hearing that the mask shipped separate, that actually doesn't bother me too much as long as I know WHERE it is



but I definitely want my paid for Beatrix



I sent them an email, hopefully I'll hear something soon!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

> I've been wondering the same thing! Hope all Is well, Rachel.


 We are missing Rachel and Lexxie. There are others too but I just remember them a little more. I hope all is well.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

> upgrade box with beatrix and casper...i didnt get a mask! Â i was upset then came here and saw thats im not the only one, what a relief... i never got tracking info so it was a surpise i will have swatches tomorrow!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Please let me know if that burgundy red is lively. I don't remember the name but its from Classic with a Twist. Ooh and is the grey dull. I went back and forth on whether or not I should have gotten those two.


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 1, 2013)

The Secret Store is up. I feel it's better than last month but unsure if I will purchase anything yet.


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is the first time ive taken my box and i havnt been recieving emails from julep for over  a month.. can someone fill me in on the secret store? will a link show up?  what time does it open?  thanks!

jessrose18, log into your account at Julep and go to Your Maven Profile. You should see a submenu that says Secret Store and Monthly Maven Activities. To the best of my memory. I haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## littlelilly (Oct 1, 2013)

Yay secret store! Just got Paris and Monica for 6.99 a piece. There are some nice sets as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh, hello all! I've been lurking for a bit...


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> Yay secret store! Just got Paris and Monica for 6.99 a piece. There are some nice sets as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh, hello all! I've been lurking for a bit...


 Welcome! The only thing that spoke to me was the Day &amp; Night duo. I don't think I'll buy anything, though. I just got my 9 new polishes in my upgrade box yesterday, so that is plenty to play with for a little while! Plus I have 12 Bondi polishes headed my way in a couple of weeks. I'm kinda overloaded at the moment!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nothing that I want in the Secret Store.


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nothing that I want in the Secret Store.

Apparently I am in a blue mood...the only things that spoke to me were blue. And I had added two blues yesterday from the FB link for September's favorites. But instead of checking out, I closed the screen before checking out ... I have so many polishes bought on impulse from each month's secret store that have yet been worn. I should really "shop" my shelf first. Plus, I'm thinking of buying a point-and-shoot camera because fixing my DSLR is going to be EXPENSIVE. And I have 5 Juleps coming and 13 Bondis. Not counting the fact that I really want Fiddlesticks from Butter London ... a company that I have never tried (and probably shouldn't).


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 1, 2013)

thanks i got paris in the secret store, been eyeing that one for awhile!

heres some swatches of the upgrade.  i found  some of the shades pretty standard and some of them really different and special....that being said I think the shades really compliment each other this month can't wait to try them out!  favorite is beatrix and Ciara and Dahlia



Spoiler



beatrix and casper on top of cleopatra  












Spoiler



beatrix and casper (i love beatrix!)  











Spoiler



Cleopatra, Kendra, Ciara  











Spoiler



Missy( i am going to compare this to champagne trio silver) its pretty though!, Stevie (pretty standard grey shade), Dahlia (i really like this)  











Spoiler



Valarie, Anisa, Winona (both the last 2 shades are a little boring)


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Please let me know if that burgundy red is lively. I don't remember the name but its from Classic with a Twist. Ooh and is the grey dull. I went back and forth on whether or not I should have gotten those two.

Stevie looks like other shades ive seen before (zoya freja) but it does have a hint of sparkle (blues, purple pink).  The Anisa is not maroonish i would call it a bright fall red... hope that helps


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

HEADS UP ... Good Morning America and Julep have three sets of pinks for TODAY only in their Deals &amp; Steals segment ..for Breast Cancer Awareness ... I picked up the only one that didn't have a dupe for me ... HOPE ... use code GMA at this link: http://www.julep.com/gma-bca.html


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HEADS UP ... Good Morning America and Julep have three sets of pinks for TODAY only in their Deals &amp; Steals segment ..for Breast Cancer Awareness ... I picked up the only one that didn't have a dupe for me ... HOPE ... use code GMA at this link: http://www.julep.com/gma-bca.html

That is awesome!  I mostly only wear pinks, reds, and nudes so these trios are awesome for me to sock up on pinks.  I also got the only one that didn't contain a dupe for me, which also happened to be the Hope Trio.  Happy happy 





...  And this was right after I just checked out with some items from the secret store 





#Addiction


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 1, 2013)

I wish Valarie actually looked like that. Mine is such a dark green that it is almost black. I'm so disappointed.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks i got paris in the secret store, been eyeing that one for awhile!

heres some swatches of the upgrade.  i found  some of the shades pretty standard and some of them really different and special....that being said I think the shades really compliment each other this month can't wait to try them out!  favorite is beatrix and Ciara and Dahlia



Spoiler



Valarie, Anisa, Winona (both the last 2 shades are a little boring)


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is awesome!  I mostly only wear pinks, reds, and nudes so these trios are awesome for me to sock up on pinks.  I also got the only one that didn't contain a dupe for me, which also happened to be the Hope Trio.  Happy happy 





...  And this was right after I just checked out with some items from the secret store 





#Addiction

Did you notice there was an exclusive color in the Hope Trio? Edith, a holographic pink. I had put several things in my cart from the Secret Store but had not checked out yet. I emptied cart because I want to wait longer to decide on those. Also, Nail 911 was supposed to be in Secret Store and wasn't. There's a separate link for it in the comments on FB. I went ahead and checked out with the GMA deal since it is one day only. Evie is also in the set - from the August Mystery Box that I didn't get. Yeah!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm quickly becoming obsessed too. I have placed an order almost every day the last week as different sales come up. I still haven't received my galaxy box though.....I am new to Julep and haven't been very happy with it so far, but hopefully I will love all the polishes once I get them. I currently only have 1 bottle to my name and just got it last week in my Birchbox!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *littlelilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay secret store! Just got Paris and Monica for 6.99 a piece. There are some nice sets as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh, hello all! I've been lurking for a bit...

Welcome, littlelilly! Paris was in my intro box and I LOVE it! I have Monica, too, but she is not on my favorites list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 1, 2013)

heres a different angle of valerie looking down still with flash, yes it looks darker here





Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Apparently I am in a blue mood...the only things that spoke to me were blue. And I had added two blues yesterday from the FB link for September's favorites. But instead of checking out, I closed the screen before checking out ... I have so many polishes bought on impulse from each month's secret store that have yet been worn. I should really "shop" my shelf first. Plus, I'm thinking of buying a point-and-shoot camera because fixing my DSLR is going to be EXPENSIVE. And I have 5 Juleps coming and 13 Bondis. Not counting the fact that I really want Fiddlesticks from Butter London ... a company that I have never tried (and probably shouldn't). 

So much for not buying! But I had to have HOPE! hehehee...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> I'm quickly becoming obsessed too. I have placed an order almost every day the last week as different sales come up. I still haven't received my galaxy box though.....I am new to Julep and haven't been very happy with it so far, but hopefully I will love all the polishes once I get them. I currently only have 1 bottle to my name and just got it last week in my Birchbox!


 I hope you get your galaxy box soon &amp; love it! Unfortunately, Julep has been using DHL for some shipments. I haven't quite figured out their method yet, but my maven box came USPS &amp; I got it in 2 days. I ordered Beatrix with my free polish code on Saturday &amp; have not gotten a shipping notice yet. Angie- has yours shipped yet?


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm quickly becoming obsessed too. I have placed an order almost every day the last week as different sales come up. I still haven't received my galaxy box though.....I am new to Julep and haven't been very happy with it so far, but hopefully I will love all the polishes once I get them. I currently only have 1 bottle to my name and just got it last week in my Birchbox!

Uh-oh! That's how it starts! LOL!!! I was this way the first of May ...  now I have just over 100!!!


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 1, 2013)

Can someone post what is in the secret store for those of us that skipped?


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope you get your galaxy box soon &amp; love it! Unfortunately, Julep has been using DHL for some shipments. I haven't quite figured out their method yet, but my maven box came USPS &amp; I got it in 2 days.
I ordered Beatrix with my free polish code on Saturday &amp; have not gotten a shipping notice yet. Angie- has yours shipped yet?

No, Jessica, no shipping emails from Julep since my Secret Store order in September ... I wrote to Customer Service about it a few days ago, but have not heard back from them yet. But with the way things are going ... I am really expecting my October box to be here today. I'll post if it's not. Did you see the GMA Breast Cancer link and code? There's an exclusive color in there.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> No, Jessica, no shipping emails from Julep since my Secret Store order in September ... I wrote to Customer Service about it a few days ago, but have not heard back from them yet. But with the way things are going ... I am really expecting my October box to be here today. I'll post if it's not. Did you see the GMA Breast Cancer link and code? There's an exclusive color in there.


 I did see it! There's no way I'm spending that much on them. I don't wear much pink, so it is easy for me to resist.


----------



## mini-cake (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've been a lurker since I signed up for my first Maven box in May.  I love the reviews and conversations you guys have.  I've decided I'm going to stop sitting on the sidelines and participate a bit. 

Has anyone tried the Nail 911? I'm curious about the nail therapy. I've heard bad things about the oxygen treatment and wanted to make sure this was better. I really want the cuticle serum and since Julep still doesn't have base coat in stock was hoping to use the nail therapy instead.

TIA


----------



## cari12 (Oct 1, 2013)

> > No, Jessica, no shipping emails from Julep since my Secret Store order in September ... I wrote to Customer Service about it a few days ago, but have not heard back from them yet. But with the way things are going ... I am really expecting my October box to be here today. I'll post if it's not. Did you see the GMA Breast Cancer link and code? There's an exclusive color in there.
> 
> 
> I did see it! There's no way I'm spending that much on them. I don't wear much pink, so it is easy for me to resist.


 The code brings the trios down to $18 each. I was shocked when I saw first but then realized there was the coupon code to add  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> The code brings the trios down to $18 each. I was shocked when I saw first but then realized there was the coupon code to add  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, really?! Those would be great gifts for my cousins...


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

> thanks i got paris in the secret store, been eyeing that one for awhile! heres some swatches of the upgrade. Â i found Â some of the shades pretty standard and some of them really different and special....that being said I think the shades really compliment each other this month can't wait to try them out! Â favorite is beatrix and Ciara and Dahlia
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



beatrix and casper (i love beatrix!) Â 







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cleopatra, Kendra, Ciara Â 







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Missy( i am going to compare this to champagne trio silver) its pretty though!, Stevie (pretty standard grey shade), Dahlia (i really like this) Â 







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Valarie, Anisa, Winona (both the last 2 shades are a little boring) Â 





Thanks for the swatches. That definitely helps. I really like Kendra; I didn't think I would.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

> The code brings the trios down to $18 each. I was shocked when I saw first but then realized there was the coupon code to add  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Those are really nice sets and would be great gifts. I do the walk each year. This may be nice to give one color to each of the ladies in my small group.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks i got paris in the secret store, been eyeing that one for awhile!

heres some swatches of the upgrade.  i found  some of the shades pretty standard and some of them really different and special....that being said I think the shades really compliment each other this month can't wait to try them out!  favorite is beatrix and Ciara and Dahlia



Spoiler



beatrix and casper on top of cleopatra  












Spoiler



beatrix and casper (i love beatrix!)  











Spoiler



Cleopatra, Kendra, Ciara  











Spoiler



Missy( i am going to compare this to champagne trio silver) its pretty though!, Stevie (pretty standard grey shade), Dahlia (i really like this)  











Spoiler



Valarie, Anisa, Winona (both the last 2 shades are a little boring)  






 
Thanks for the swatches! My box comes today (well, I hope, lol) and I'm getting It Girl and this has me SO excited. Those three are so so gorgeous!


----------



## Natme (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Guys,

I've been a lurker since I signed up for my first Maven box in May.  I love the reviews and conversations you guys have.  I've decided I'm going to stop sitting on the sidelines and participate a bit. 

Has anyone tried the Nail 911? I'm curious about the nail therapy. I've heard bad things about the oxygen treatment and wanted to make sure this was better. I really want the cuticle serum and since Julep still doesn't have base coat in stock was hoping to use the nail therapy instead.

TIA

Hello Ladies, long time lurker first time poster here. Just wanted to give you guys the heads up that the Nail 911 is not showing in the SS but here's the link Julep provided: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/nail-911-ss.html  I say for 7.99 is a good deal. About the only thing that interest me from this month's SS. 

Anyways enjoy your shopping and thanks for all your posts, you all have helped me more than once when considering what to order from Julep!

-Nat


----------



## sldb (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Guys,

I've been a lurker since I signed up for my first Maven box in May.  I love the reviews and conversations you guys have.  I've decided I'm going to stop sitting on the sidelines and participate a bit. 

Has anyone tried the Nail 911? I'm curious about the nail therapy. I've heard bad things about the oxygen treatment and wanted to make sure this was better. I really want the cuticle serum and since Julep still doesn't have base coat in stock was hoping to use the nail therapy instead.

TIA
I haven't used the nail therapy yet, but the 911 set in the secret store is worth the price for the cuticle serum alone. I love that stuff and bought the 911 set from Sephora where it is $21.


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did see it! There's no way I'm spending that much on them. I don't wear much pink, so it is easy for me to resist.

After the code, they're $18. $6 apiece.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> I haven't used the nail therapy yet, but the 911 set in the secret store is worth the price for the cuticle serum alone. I love that stuff and bought the 911 set from Sephora where it is $21.


 Has the cuticle serum been repackaged? It looks different than the one I have.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Has the cuticle serum been repackaged? It looks different than the one I have.
It use to be a pen style and now it looks like a lip gloss one.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 1, 2013)

I think my upgraded box was delivered this morning to my office, the problem is I'm at home today.  That's okay I'll be able to swatch them tomorrow when I get to the office!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 1, 2013)

Grabbed the sea salt spray from the SS for $7 even though I didn't get a box this month. It went through so maybe I'll get it! I've been wanting to get my hands on it for a while, and this is a pretty awesome price. I don't think I'd be able to get a full size sea salt spray for that much anywhere else.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 1, 2013)

> It use to be a pen style and now it looks like a lip gloss one.


 I thought she was talking about the rollerball cuticle serum/oil. I'm getting sad my box hasn't came. It seems like everyone else with an upgrade has gotten theirs and discussing it being 2-day priority. I forgot how anxious I get waiting.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought she was talking about the rollerball cuticle serum/oil.

I'm getting sad my box hasn't came. It seems like everyone else with an upgrade has gotten theirs and discussing it being 2-day priority. I forgot how anxious I get waiting.
They have the regular one which is the same. It the nail 911 its the mighty Cuticle Serum which is not the regular cuticle oit.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 1, 2013)

My box still hasn't even been charged yet, which means I can't even view the Secret Store.  I emailed Julep, but am still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 1, 2013)

They have two cuticle items.

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-hand-foot-care/nail-treatments/essential-cuticle-oil.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-hand-foot-care/nail-treatments/mighty-nail-cuticle-serum.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/nail-911-ss.html


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi there! I'm also trying to not be such a lurker.  





I really like the nail therapy. My nails were getting discolored and peeling with my usual essie basecoat so I tried it out as a basecoat for several weeks. It totally stopped the discoloration and sort of helped the peeling. I think it's pricey for the amount you get though (which I guess is redundant to say when it comes to Julep, lol). I just switched to butter's nail foundation that I got in a set to see how it is in comparison.

ETA: Saw the post about the deal in the SS (I skipped this month). I say go for it for that price!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Guys,

I've been a lurker since I signed up for my first Maven box in May.  I love the reviews and conversations you guys have.  I've decided I'm going to stop sitting on the sidelines and participate a bit. 

Has anyone tried the Nail 911? I'm curious about the nail therapy. I've heard bad things about the oxygen treatment and wanted to make sure this was better. I really want the cuticle serum and since Julep still doesn't have base coat in stock was hoping to use the nail therapy instead.

TIA


----------



## hiheather (Oct 1, 2013)

I decided against anything in the secret store and finally used my beautybio code on Lucky. Wanted that color forever.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 1, 2013)

I got my upgraded box minus the mask and add ons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered casper and two beatrix polishes. I also got my bon voyage order I placed on the 28th so no dhl issues for me so far! I think the dhl hub they used for me is in Washington though, which is fairly close to California so maybe that's why I got it in 3 days. Ispy usually ships from Hebron, KY?...and takes about 10 days for me. Anyway the eyeliners brown label is actually the black liner and the brown side is the black liner on my pencil. They're pretty basic although the brown shimmer is nice when first applied. It faded significantly and smudged a bit on my lids after 5 hours. It's not as smooth as pixi and urban decay pencils or as resistant but I'll still use it to tightline and inner rim my eyes since nothing ever sets or lasts on those two areas for me anyway. Anyone have any suggestion for making those areas last longer? I'll also use it over my liquid/gel liner. I like my eyes to be a bit smudgy rather than a perfect line but I like how long liquid and gel liners stay put.

Also you enablers have also forced me to buy the Hope trio! I have too much polish as it is! I also ordered a back up of Paris, the enigmatic set, and the dry oil in the secret store.

Here's the secret store screen shots some of you asked for. The polish sets are $14.99 and the single polishes are $6.99


----------



## tasertag (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm going to prevent myself from being tempted to buy anything from the secret store this month by not looking. Low buy for me.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 1, 2013)

Giveaway on Facebook! You could win 3 months of Julep and Citrus Lane! https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://julepgiveaway.kickoffpages.com?kid=24ZEC


----------



## magictodo (Oct 1, 2013)

I splurged on the Secret Store/Savvy Deals (and combined the $5 off $20): Picked up Tracy, Evie, Minka and the Day-n-Night duo (Stefani and Veronica). Now to wait two weeks for cross-country DHL shipping ...


----------



## mini-cake (Oct 1, 2013)

I got my box today! I had ordered the beauty box because I was curious about the mask. I had been wanting to buy a similar one from Sephora by Boscia and thought I would try the Julep one. It seems so small. 

Thanks for all the Nail 911 reviews. I think I'll buy it off the secret store.

HAs any one tried Casper yet and seen if it really glows?


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

Angie- I just got my shipment notification for Beatrix. It's coming via DHL.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 1, 2013)

Just received my box today without shipping notification. I was actually surprised! The mask tube is smaller than I expected. Valerie doesn't look too dark to me. I just did one coat on a half moon mani and it's actually a great color. I'm wondering if some batches of Valerie were botched to come out on the darker side for some people?


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 1, 2013)

My beauty bio code isn't working on saw priced polish. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Guys,

I've been a lurker since I signed up for my first Maven box in May.  I love the reviews and conversations you guys have.  I've decided I'm going to stop sitting on the sidelines and participate a bit.

Has anyone tried the Nail 911? I'm curious about the nail therapy. I've heard bad things about the oxygen treatment and wanted to make sure this was better. I really want the cuticle serum and since Julep still doesn't have base coat in stock was hoping to use the nail therapy instead.

TIA

Quote: Originally Posted by *littlelilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay secret store! Just got Paris and Monica for 6.99 a piece. There are some nice sets as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh, hello all! I've been lurking for a bit...

Welcome!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I splurged on the Secret Store/Savvy Deals (and combined the $5 off $20): Picked up Tracy, Evie, Minka and the Day-n-Night duo (Stefani and Veronica). Now to wait two weeks for cross-country DHL shipping ...

ohhhh, I forgot about the $5 of $20 deal. Do you mind sharing that code?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Guys,

I've been a lurker since I signed up for my first Maven box in May.  I love the reviews and conversations you guys have.  I've decided I'm going to stop sitting on the sidelines and participate a bit.

Has anyone tried the Nail 911? I'm curious about the nail therapy. I've heard bad things about the oxygen treatment and wanted to make sure this was better. I really want the cuticle serum and since Julep still doesn't have base coat in stock was hoping to use the nail therapy instead.

TIA

Hello Ladies, long time lurker first time poster here. Just wanted to give you guys the heads up that the Nail 911 is not showing in the SS but here's the link Julep provided: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/nail-911-ss.html  I say for 7.99 is a good deal. About the only thing that interest me from this month's SS. 

Anyways enjoy your shopping and thanks for all your posts, you all have helped me more than once when considering what to order from Julep!

-Nat


Welcome!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Angie- I just got my shipment notification for Beatrix. It's coming via DHL.

Jessica,

I got a shipment notification for something. It has no order# and the email did not list the contents. It was for DHL though.


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to al the new posters the past few days!

I have to say, with Julep deciding to use USPS for the Maven boxes again this month, I really thought I would get mine today. No. Was I disappointed? Yeah, really, I was.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hello Ladies, long time lurker first time poster here. Just wanted to give you guys the heads up that the Nail 911 is not showing in the SS but here's the link Julep provided: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/nail-911-ss.html  I say for 7.99 is a good deal. About the only thing that interest me from this month's SS. 

Anyways enjoy your shopping and thanks for all your posts, you all have helped me more than once when considering what to order from Julep!

-Nat
I just grabbed up a bunch of these.  I think they will make awesome Christmas gifts.  I know I wouldn't mind being gifted one.


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 1, 2013)

I got my October box yesterday!  I picked the mask and liner and also added the red, beige &amp; blue/green nail polish as add on's.  The mask, well, it's neat but putting it on, makes you feel like you are putting tar onto your face and it's a huge pain to get it off your hands.  Love the nail colors I rec'd.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 1, 2013)

i still haven't gotten shipping...


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> I got my October box yesterday! Â I picked the mask and liner and also added the red, beige &amp; blue/green nail polish as add on's. Â The mask, well, it's neat but putting it on, makes you feel like you are putting tar onto your face and it's a huge pain to get it off your hands. Â Love the nail colors I rec'd.


 This sounds a lot like the boscia masks I've used. The black mask is quite tar-like &amp; the white one is the consistency of marshmallow cream. Both are a pain to get off of your hands or out of your hair!


----------



## redjill (Oct 1, 2013)

Ugh! I want the Nail 911 set so badly. I have dry nails and I'm almost out of base coat anyway. But I can't spend any more money till the 4th. The Secret Store is always open at the least convenient time of the month for me. :/


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

Still no word back from Julep about my missing add-on Beatrix......


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 1, 2013)

> Still no word back from Julep about my missing add-on Beatrix......:fad:


 I'm worried about this. My box was delivered today but I haven't seen it yet. I added on Beatrix and Casper. I already received an e-mail that my mask was shipped separately.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 1, 2013)

I just got my 20% off secret store code is FIRST20.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 1, 2013)

To further my addiction I just came home from work and signed on to Julep and bought the Nail 911 as well as the Think Pink Trio and another Hope Trio because those trios are super cute and are colors that the ladies in my life will like. They will make nice gifts. The Nail 911 however is for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mini-cake (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd love that %$ off 20 deal too please...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my 20% off secret store code is FIRST20.

Thank you Sam!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no word back from Julep about my missing add-on Beatrix......





Cookie, i've written at least 4 times since last friday and haven't otten a response.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Cookie, i've written at least 4 times since last friday and haven't otten a response.

Here's the autoresponse I received the last time I emailed them:

Quote:  Thank you for your email! Your request has been received and is being reviewed by our Julep Maven Customer Service Team member. Please allow *2 to 3 business days* for our Julep Customer Service Team to reply. If your email requires immediate assistance, please give us a call at1877.651.3292. We look forward to assisting you soon! -Julep Customer Service Team

Bolded for emphasis.  Business days traditionally specifically exclude weekends (which is why they state "business days" and not "48 to 72 hours"), so if you emailed Friday, it's only been two business days.  Four times since Friday is very much overdoing it given their stated response time.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my 20% off secret store code is FIRST20.

Thanks for sharing! I googled it and it looks like it is valid until 10/31/13 so I'm saving it to see if it will work on the Mystery Box this month since there's nothing in the SS that I must have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Here's the autoresponse I received the last time I emailed them:

Bolded for emphasis.  Business days traditionally specifically exclude weekends (which is why they state "business days" and not "48 to 72 hours"), so if you emailed Friday, it's only been two business days.  Four times since Friday is very much overdoing it given their stated response time.

I think it gets under my skin to receive other emails from them but not a response LOL even though I know they're automated, it's like OH! A JULEP EMAIL! ::click click::....::sigh:: Secret Store.....




They sent something else as well....teasers!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2013)

Le sigh.  I still haven't been charged.  I just sent them a long email about how horrible the shipping was for an actual order I placed and included the fact that between the charging delay, the inevitable packing delay, and the DHL black hole, I will probably not be getting my box until November.  It really pisses me off because I've been a subscriber since literally day one, so I've seen all of their changes, and this is the worst month yet.  I mentioned that things can only take so long because you will eventually get to the point where you hate whatever it is you ordered, and (I left this part out) when I hit that point, I rage-cancel.  I'm very interested to see whether I get an actual response or canned copy pasta.

ETA:  (And I think this is what really pisses me off right now:  You guys are waiting for a product that's missing from your order -- and I'm waiting to be *charged*, nevermind receiving an order with missing items.)


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Box came today. I am in LOVE with the colors in It Girl. I just swatched them and I can't stop staring at my nails. Ciara is probably my new favorite shade ever &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Le sigh.  I still haven't been charged.  I just sent them a long email about how horrible the shipping was for an actual order I placed and included the fact that between the charging delay, the inevitable packing delay, and the DHL black hole, I will probably not be getting my box until November.  It really pisses me off because I've been a subscriber since literally day one, so I've seen all of their changes, and this is the worst month yet.  I mentioned that things can only take so long because you will eventually get to the point where you hate whatever it is you ordered, and (I left this part out) when I hit that point, I rage-cancel.  I'm very interested to see whether I get an actual response or canned copy pasta.

ETA:  (And I think this is what really pisses me off right now:  You guys are waiting for a product that's missing from your order -- and I'm waiting to be *charged*, nevermind receiving an order with missing items.)

Aw hun, I'm sorry! I hope you get charged soon! (That sounds so funny to say lol) and you get your fab goodies


----------



## magictodo (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
ohhhh, I forgot about the $5 of $20 deal. Do you mind sharing that code?


Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd love that %$ off 20 deal too please...

BG74L8U is the code for $5 off a $20 purchase. Sorry for the delay in responding!


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 2, 2013)

I finally got charged last night, so now I can access the secret store.  Hopefully my Oct. box will ship soon.

I found that when I was having trouble with my Galaxy mystery boxes, the best thing to do was call them (even though it's a pain).  The email replies I got were all canned answers about the new shipping, but once I spoke to someone I actually got answers.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 2, 2013)

Just fyi, Julep is on Zulily today. I just glanced, have to get to work, but it looks like there might be some good deals.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Just fyi, Julep is on Zulily today. I just glanced, have to get to work, but it looks like there might be some good deals.


 Zulily has ridiculous shipping. Both cost and times. It's $10 to ship up to me, I think it's $7 in the lower 48? Unless they've changed it. And they take about a month to ship. They're like Hautelook.


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 2, 2013)

Totally annoyed that Julia is in the secret store, but is considered out of stock for everyone else.  I really want that polish!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


BG74L8U is the code for $5 off a $20 purchase. Sorry for the delay in responding!

Thanks, magic! I've already ordered using another code, but will save this one for a possible second order. Oh, no, did I just THINK that? Hopeless...


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it gets under my skin to receive other emails from them but not a response LOL even though I know they're automated, it's like OH! A JULEP EMAIL! ::click click::....::sigh:: Secret Store.....



They sent something else as well....teasers!

TOTALLY AGREE, COOKIE! Just got one for the September Color Sale ... I wrote four customer service emails yesterday and was REALLY, REALLY hoping it was a response from them regarding one of my problems.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just ordered Kyla, Esmeralda, and Carly from the secret store!  Thanks for the code *magictodo!  *


----------



## gemstone (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone else not received a shipping notice who paid on time?  I paid in jewels and am worried that julep doesn't care about my order because of it


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Zulily has ridiculous shipping. Both cost and times. It's $10 to ship up to me, I think it's $7 in the lower 48? Unless they've changed it. And they take about a month to ship. They're like Hautelook.

Cari, I detest those sights like Hautelook, Zulilly, Joss and Main, etc. I only found out how they charged and shipped AFTER I waited two weeks to get an order. You rush to buy what's on sale because they sell out SO FAST. But it turns out, they charge you right then. Then they wait until the sale event is OVER (usually around 3-4 days later but sometimes longer), then they send the information that they sold to the company that was offering the sale (like Julep, in this instance), then that company ships the order. And if we thought Julep and DHL was slow, imagine how long before you will get your order through one of these sites! Not for me!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else not received a shipping notice who paid on time?  I paid in jewels and am worried that julep doesn't care about my order because of it 





I paid on time, using a debit card, and I have no shipping notice, no order receive, and no response from Customer Service.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just ordered Kyla, Esmeralda, and Carly from the secret store!  Thanks for the code *magictodo!  * 

Yeah, Jessica! I have Kyla and Carly. I love Kyla's formula and I have to say, Carly is the most eye-catching on the shelf of all of my polishes!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally annoyed that Julia is in the secret store, but is considered out of stock for everyone else.  I really want that polish!
You can access it and order anyway. I did for the sea salt spray and I didn't get the box.

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Zulily has ridiculous shipping. Both cost and times. It's $10 to ship up to me, I think it's $7 in the lower 48? Unless they've changed it. And they take about a month to ship. They're like Hautelook.

zulily carried vouchers for julep before... didn't see it this time. I guess Julep is also putting an end to that.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, Jessica! I have Kyla and Carly. I love Kyla's formula and I have to say, Carly is the most eye-catching on the shelf of all of my polishes!

I thought Kyla looked like a great color for Halloween and the fall in general.  I hope I get it in time for Halloween.  I have some ideas for a mani with Kyla and My Ex's Heart.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm kicking myself for being too hasty and not getting the 20% off code with my order. I mean, it was only $7 and I would've saved $1.40 but ah. *shrugs* I should not, in vindication, place another order just to take advantage. Destroying the point of a low-buy


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

I also have been charged and received a confirmation  e-mail, but no shipping e-mail and my box did not arrive yesterday like I thought it would.  I have an upgraded box.  It's funny because the tracking for the mask, which they sent out on Monday, says it will be here tomorrow.  I wonder if I'm going to get the mask before the rest of my box.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 2, 2013)

> Has anyone else not received a shipping notice who paid on time? Â I paid in jewels and am worried that julep doesn't care about my order because of itÂ lthumbsdown:


 I paid on time with my debit card and haven't received a shipping notice either. I have however received order and shipping notifications for orders placed since the selection window closed. I'm kinda hoping my box just shows up. I'm gunna wait a few more days before contacting Julep since I'm already going back and fourth with them about another issue.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Has anyone else not received a shipping notice who paid on time? Â I paid in jewels and am worried that julep doesn't care about my order because of itÂ lthumbsdown:


 I paid with cash, not Jules and haven't received a shipping notice yet either.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 2, 2013)

I also haven't gotten a shipping notice and they just charged me yesterday.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 2, 2013)

> Cari, I detest those sights like Hautelook, Zulilly, Joss and Main, etc. I only found out how they charged and shipped AFTER I waited two weeks to get an order. You rush to buy what's on sale because they sell out SO FAST. But it turns out, they charge you right then. Then they wait until the sale event is OVER (usually around 3-4 days later but sometimes longer), then they send the information that they sold to the company that was offering the sale (like Julep, in this instance), then that company ships the order. And if we thought Julep and DHL was slow, imagine how long before you will get your order through one of these sites! Not for me!


 I only order from Hautelook if it is a REALLY good deal. Usually the only thing I buy is makeup palettes. I've gotten a couple of lorac, stila, &amp; the balm palettes that I love! It is usually stuff from the previous season. I also LOVE their beauty bags. I got the Summer beauty bag a while back &amp; it was a steal. It had a full size Lorac mascara that I fell in love with. I like that you know exactly what you are buying in their beauty bags- no mysteries like with ipsy &amp; others.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2013)

I sent an email to Julep this morning that I was really bummed the Casper sets were out of stock within a few hours of the email promos and never came back in stock, even though both polishes were in stock the whole time.  Within about a half hour of my email the Casper sets jumped back to $28 (which I only noticed because I got an email saying "we saved your cart- buy now").  Kind of weird timing since the promo ended Sunday or Monday, I think.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent an email to Julep this morning that I was really bummed the Casper sets were out of stock within a few hours of the email promos and never came back in stock, even though both polishes were in stock the whole time.  Within about a half hour of my email the Casper sets jumped back to $28 (which I only noticed because I got an email saying "we saved your cart- buy now").  Kind of weird timing since the promo ended Sunday or Monday, I think.

That is a pretty great coincidence for Julep.  Sell out almost as soon as it goes on sale and get it back in stock right after the sale is over.  That's a neat trick.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 2, 2013)

Did anyone else get this email?







I signed up.  They just have you enter your email, which I find weird since obviously they already have my email.  I hope I don't regret signing up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is a pretty great coincidence for Julep.  Sell out almost as soon as it goes on sale and get it back in stock right after the sale is over.  That's a neat trick.  
They are still out of stock at the moment, but I wouldn't be surprised if they are updating them today.  Champagne trio anyone?


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Zulily has ridiculous shipping. Both cost and times. It's $10 to ship up to me, I think it's $7 in the lower 48? Unless they've changed it. And they take about a month to ship. They're like Hautelook.

Cari, I detest those sights like Hautelook, Zulilly, Joss and Main, etc. I only found out how they charged and shipped AFTER I waited two weeks to get an order. You rush to buy what's on sale because they sell out SO FAST. But it turns out, they charge you right then. Then they wait until the sale event is OVER (usually around 3-4 days later but sometimes longer), then they send the information that they sold to the company that was offering the sale (like Julep, in this instance), then that company ships the order. And if we thought Julep and DHL was slow, imagine how long before you will get your order through one of these sites! Not for me!


I don't detest them. I occasionally will order from them if it's something I really want and still an awesome deal with the shipping (like outfits for my girls). And yep, I've been familiar with Zulily's shipping times and understand how they work since my mom works for a retail company that has sold their product on Zulily before and she was in charge of it from her company's end. I just know a lot of people don't realize how they work and complain about the shipping when it takes 3-4 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But for me, paying $10 shipping for an $8.99 nail polish duo is insane. Haha! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally annoyed that Julia is in the secret store, but is considered out of stock for everyone else.  I really want that polish!
You can access it and order anyway. I did for the sea salt spray and I didn't get the box.

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Zulily has ridiculous shipping. Both cost and times. It's $10 to ship up to me, I think it's $7 in the lower 48? Unless they've changed it. And they take about a month to ship. They're like Hautelook.

zulily carried vouchers for julep before... didn't see it this time. I guess Julep is also putting an end to that.

Oh yeah, vouchers are awesome! They come really quick and no shipping! I was hoping they'd have one again and was bummed it was only polish sets.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Cari, I detest those sights like Hautelook, Zulilly, Joss and Main, etc. I only found out how they charged and shipped AFTER I waited two weeks to get an order. You rush to buy what's on sale because they sell out SO FAST. But it turns out, they charge you right then. Then they wait until the sale event is OVER (usually around 3-4 days later but sometimes longer), then they send the information that they sold to the company that was offering the sale (like Julep, in this instance), then that company ships the order. And if we thought Julep and DHL was slow, imagine how long before you will get your order through one of these sites! Not for me!
I only order from Hautelook if it is a REALLY good deal. Usually the only thing I buy is makeup palettes. I've gotten a couple of lorac, stila, &amp; the balm palettes that I love! It is usually stuff from the previous season. I also LOVE their beauty bags. I got the Summer beauty bag a while back &amp; it was a steal. It had a full size Lorac mascara that I fell in love with. I like that you know exactly what you are buying in their beauty bags- no mysteries like with ipsy &amp; others. 
I'm still a bit bitter hautelook won't ship their beauty bags up to AK. I really wanted the one with the full sized suki. Lol!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2013)

> Did anyone else get this email?
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up. Â They just have you enter your email, which I find weird since obviously they already have my email. Â I hope I don't regret signing up.Â


 I did. I have lots to say. My theory on why they ask for your email: It's an opt-in program, and this is how you opt in.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did. I have lots to say. My theory on why they ask for your email: It's an opt-in program, and this is how you opt in.
Yep, that makes sense.  

I hope they listen to what we have to say.  And I hope it's not like the last survey where all they wanted to know was why I wasn't referring people to the Maven program.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 2, 2013)

I hoped my box would be here, I'm so annoyed at this point that I was charged on the 27th and have yet to hear about my package. I'm going to call them in a bit. Because this is ridiculous. No shipping notice, no nothing just take my money and run. If I knew it was going to be this horrible I would have just not ordered at all.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did. I have lots to say. My theory on why they ask for your email: It's an opt-in program, and this is how you opt in.

Didn't get it. Got one for the September Colors Sale though. It seems they are having email issues with their subscribers' database to me. I get a random email here and there and find out more from other Mavens on here and Facebook than from Julep.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 2, 2013)

I just signed up for the Think Tank. That should be interesting.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just signed up for the Think Tank. That should be interesting.

Could it be that my email program is uncompatible with Julep's? I use Outlook.


----------



## alliemarie (Oct 2, 2013)

Can I get some kind of shipping notice, Julep? I'd even take smoke signals at this point. I see the charge on my card, but no notification to be found. I was so spoiled by Julep's fast shipping through USPS. I don't know if I can deal with this switch, especially with the price. Another subscription service bites the dust!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Could it be that my email program is uncompatible with Julep's? I use Outlook.

And just as I got through typing this, I got the Think Tank email ... stll no Customer Service answers though... and I wait ....I did not even get confirmation emails from my two orders yesterday ... something is definitely wrong ... I guess I will have to break down and call this afternoon ... will wait until after the mail runs to see if I get my Maven box today.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And just as I got through typing this, I got the Think Tank email ... stll no Customer Service answers though... and I wait ....I did not even get confirmation emails from my two orders yesterday ... something is definitely wrong ... I guess I will have to break down and call this afternoon ... will wait until after the mail runs to see if I get my Maven box today.

Checked and there is a pending charge to my debit card for the two orders yesterday.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

With all the Breast Cancer Awareness publicity, were any of you are that it is also Domestic Violence Awareness Month? A topic close to my heart since my real father was an abuser (my mother divorced him when I was 2).


----------



## hiheather (Oct 2, 2013)

Just called, my box decided to hang out in Philly for a few days instead of coming to me. At least I know it is semi close since I'm in Ohio. But now I'm worried after reading posts on fb of people getting boxes unsealed. It is supposed to arrive by Oct. 3rd.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just called, my box decided to hang out in Philly for a few days instead of coming to me. At least I know it is semi close since I'm in Ohio. But now I'm worried after reading posts on fb of people getting boxes unsealed.

It is supposed to arrive by Oct. 3rd.

that's great heather ... tomorrow, tomorrow!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With all the Breast Cancer Awareness publicity, were any of you are that it is also Domestic Violence Awareness Month? A topic close to my heart since my real father was an abuser (my mother divorced him when I was 2). 

I am aware of it Angi.  Our church usually does something to raise awareness of Domestic Violence in October.  I'm glad your mother was able to end the relationship, so many women never leave their abusers.


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 2, 2013)

Got my box today! Ciara and Valerie are so pretty, can't wait to try them!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am aware of it Angi.  Our church usually does something to raise awareness of Domestic Violence in October.  I'm glad your mother was able to end the relationship, so many women never leave their abusers.  

It's also depression awareness month -- with Green polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's also depression awareness month -- with Green polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Didn't know that, Kyuu ... I started being treated for it in 1993 after the birth of my son in 1991 changed my behavior so drastically. Depression is not just being sad, it removes all the good feelings.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm loving Cleopatra! I'm going to share a pic, but don't make fun of my nubby nails...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm loving Cleopatra! I'm going to share a pic, but don't make fun of my nubby nails...







I like it!  I think it looks great on you!!  I really hope they offer this finish in another color.  It looks a little more 'rubbery' to me than just a matte finish.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Zulily has ridiculous shipping. Both cost and times. It's $10 to ship up to me, I think it's $7 in the lower 48? Unless they've changed it. And they take about a month to ship. They're like Hautelook.
Good to know! I have been getting their emails for a while but I've never bought anything through them.


----------



## mini-cake (Oct 2, 2013)

I didn't get any emails, not for the colour sale or the think tank. Would someone mind forwarding them to me? [email protected] Thanks!!

Lolo22 I love the nails!! I am regretting not buying Cleopatra!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Zulily has ridiculous shipping. Both cost and times. It's $10 to ship up to me, I think it's $7 in the lower 48? Unless they've changed it. And they take about a month to ship. They're like Hautelook.
Good to know! I have been getting their emails for a while but I've never bought anything through them.


No problem! They definitely have some awesome stuff and I've placed some orders for things, when it's still an amazing deal even with shipping. But I know their shipping times throw people off if they aren't familiar with how they work so I thought I'd mention it!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ha! I just got a message on FB from a friend who tried Julep out for a couple months earlier this year but didn't like it so she cancelled her sub, but no matter what she does she can NOT get them to stop sending her emails. She's tried emailing them, hitting the unsubscribe button, etc. but she says she feels like she gets one daily still. 

Nice how they can manage to get every.single.email to someone who doesn't want them but not to the people who need and want them.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 2, 2013)

I signed up for the survey program. Hopefully they'll ask useful questions. (And maybe send out some coupons or something to those who answer.)


----------



## ta78 (Oct 2, 2013)

Do you guys think there will be another mystery box this month?


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ta78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you guys think there will be another mystery box this month?

I would think so, they've been monthly almost all year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They usually show up in the next week!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm loving Cleopatra! I'm going to share a pic, but don't make fun of my nubby nails...











Ha .... ha ... ha .... look at that baby pinkie!!!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 2, 2013)

I just got this email and it's a huge relief: Hi Maven, It looks like a few of our Maven Box shipment confirmation emails disappeared into cyberspace... But rest assured your October selection is on the way if it has not already made its way to your door. We're sorry for any confusion this may have caused!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Called customer service this afternoon. Still no Maven box in the mail today. Hannah pulled all my emails and went through each one with me. She got me tracking for the two orders that had already shipped. Refunded the 3.99 shipping I paid on the free polish offer because I was trying to avoid DHL and it shipped DHL anyway. Got me order confirmations for the two orders from yesterday. She is going to forward my email address to tech dept. to make sure I am subscribed for all emails because the emails seemed to dry up when they made their website changes in September. I also suggested that they work on a purple offer for Domestic Violence Awareness Month, They were unaware. She said they did the pink offer at the request of a customer, so she is going to pass my suggestion along to the right dept. She offered no apologies for DHL, but pointed out that 27th is a Friday and that my Maven box should be here by the end of the week. I suspect, though I did not ask, that they signed a long-term contract with DHL. And she did inform me that my Maven box shipped out of the NJ facility this month.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm loving Cleopatra! I'm going to share a pic, but don't make fun of my nubby nails...









ooh!

lol is it bad that my only thought is "man I hope Adam Lambert discovers this colour!" I think he'd rock this finish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm loving Cleopatra! I'm going to share a pic, but don't make fun of my nubby nails...








That looks cool on you Jessica! It really does look like latex because of the sheen.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
ooh!

lol is it bad that my only thought is "man I hope Adam Lambert discovers this colour!" I think he'd rock this finish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Actually, I watched a clip of him performing with Queen recently and he was not rocking his guyliner. And had a little facial scruff. God, what a waste to women of a handsome man ... with a God-given voice!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 2, 2013)

> :-- Ha .... ha ... ha .... look at that baby pinkie!!!Â :roflmao: :rofl2: :rofl3:


 I know, right?! You should see my itty bitty pinkie toe nail. I've BEGGED my husband to paint it for me when I do my pedis, but he refuses (he hates feet). It is so tiny it is nearly impossible to get polish on it. Plus is kinda lays over on its side, so it is double hard to get to. I do prefer short nails, but these are even shorter than I normally wear them. I'm having issues with my nails breaking.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know, right?! You should see my itty bitty pinkie toe nail. I've BEGGED my husband to paint it for me when I do my pedis, but he refuses (he hates feet). It is so tiny it is nearly impossible to get polish on it. Plus is kinda lays over on its side, so it is double hard to get to.
I do prefer short nails, but these are even shorter than I normally wear them. I'm having issues with my nails breaking.

Me, too .. the pinkie toe and nails breaking. My pinkie toenails are tiny and hide under the next toe. My nails breaking was my fault though... I used them to open Diet Coke cans and then chopped off the others that were so long for the first time in a long time. Time to start over!


----------



## BerryK (Oct 2, 2013)

Ooh love the look of cleopatra. My box came today. At first I thought there was a mistake, the box looked so small. Then I realized its the first time I ordered it girl, so no larger beauty product. Anyway, I tried Missy on one nail, loved it and quickly did the rest of my nails. But I think I'll change my mani quickly, I'm excited to try all the colors (it girl plus Casper, Beatrix and cleopatra).


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I just got this email and it's a huge relief: Hi Maven, It looks like a few of our Maven Box shipment confirmation emails disappeared into cyberspace... But rest assured your October selection is on the way if it has not already made its way to your door. We're sorry for any confusion this may have caused!


 Got the same email. Not sure if it was all the calls to Customer Service or the response they got to a FB post asking what was your favorite thing in your Maven box. About half of the response were "Box? I haven't even received a shipping notice."


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's also depression awareness month -- with Green polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Didn't know that, Kyuu ... I started being treated for it in 1993 after the birth of my son in 1991 changed my behavior so drastically. Depression is not just being sad, it removes all the good feelings.


Hugs Angi. I've dealt with both PPD and PPA(nxiety), it's rough. 

October is also Pregnancy &amp; Infant Loss awareness as well.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 2, 2013)

> Got the same email. Not sure if it was all the calls to Customer Service or the response they got to a FB post asking what was your favorite thing in your Maven box. About half of the response were "Box? I haven't even received a shipping notice."


 Yeah, and I do believe that they did just have a glitch with sending out the emails. My box was delivered today &amp; that's exactly wheat the tracking that was sent said.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2013)

Since we're talking about awareness/fundraising, just thought I'd pass this along!

Quote: 
* Please consider your alternatives to the Komen foundation this October.*  
The Susan G. Komen foundation has a terrible recent history of pleasing their corporate sponsors &amp; far-right supporters before actually helping women, and throws an outrageous amount of money towards promotion and merchandise in comparison to cancer research.

Here are some better alternatives to buying Komen logoâ€™d pink nail polish, pink cupcakes, pink smoothies, etc. if you feel like donating to the fight against breast cancer this month:

*Breast Cancer Research Foundation (BCRF)  *claims 88% of their proceeds will go towards funding research (compared to around_* 20%*_ in Komenâ€™s 2009-2010 fiscal period).

*National Breast Cancer Foundation* put 86% towards mammograms, education, and other programs in 2012.

*BreastCancerFund.org* â€œworks to prevent breast cancer by eliminating our exposure to toxic chemicals and radiation linked to the diseaseâ€ and claims to put 78% of your donations towards environmental prevention research.

You can also find more awesome 4-star charities on Charity Navigator!

http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?keyword_list=breast+cancer&amp;Submit2=GO&amp;bay=search.results&amp;sortby=rtg


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Actually, I watched a clip of him performing with Queen recently and he was not rocking his guyliner. And had a little facial scruff. God, what a waste to women of a handsome man ... with a God-given voice!

^^;; not sure I feel that way. I love Adam but I just want him to be happy. So many talented actors and musicians out there who are gay... u_u Matt Bomer. Ben Whishaw. ZQ. I'm not sad because they're happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus it's not like I have any more chance with Tom Hardy or JGL or Chris Hemsworth or anything lol. They're all awesome eye candy for me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Hugs Angi. I've dealt with both PPD and PPA(nxiety), it's rough. 

October is also Pregnancy &amp; Infant Loss awareness as well. 

It's also ADHD awareness month (week? I think there's specifically a week dedicated to it.)

Unfortunately, I feel like this isn't a super great month to have all these awareness things because it gets drowned out a LOT by breast cancer awareness. Specificaly the Komen foundation, which I've been side-eyeing a lot in the past few days.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL wow I'm super driving this thread off topic.

So I finally put on Alice from the may box and... I'm not super impressed. It needs to be a little darker or lighter or grey or lilac. It's sitting in the middle of this blah spot for me. But I just topped it with EP Castle on a Cloud, and it's so pretty. *_* Alice is a plain jane but put her in a castle on a cloud and it's like being a princess~


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I didn't get any emails, not for the colour sale or the think tank. Would someone mind forwarding them to me? [email protected] Thanks!! Lolo22 I love the nails!! I am regretting not buying Cleopatra!


 Theyre jessicariley's nails, but I love them too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 2, 2013)

> Theyre jessicariley's nails, but I love them too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you like my nubby nails!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in love with cleopatra. The finish is so unique. I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't wait for my Cleopatra and Casper to get here! I miss the old shipping. It would have been here already. I think I am going to have to paint my nails with one of my Ruffian Nail polishes from Birchbox tonight to tide me over.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 2, 2013)

> I can't wait for my Cleopatra and Casper to get here! I miss the old shipping. It would have been here already. I think I am going to have to paint my nails with one of my Ruffian Nail polishes from Birchbox tonight to tide me over.


 It's the same shipping as it was before. DHL is being used for all other orders, but the monthly boxes were sent out via usps.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's the same shipping as it was before. DHL is being used for all other orders, but the monthly boxes were sent out via usps.

I just ordered the colors not the box so it is coming DHL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just ordered the colors not the box so it is coming DHL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

boo, hopefully it reaches you soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mystery box ended up taking 8 days, but it was torture because DHL never updated the tracking the entire time it had my box/they are the worst.


----------



## angismith (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hugs Angi. I've dealt with both PPD and PPA(nxiety), it's rough. 

October is also Pregnancy &amp; Infant Loss awareness as well. 

Wow, Cari ... October must just be my month to be aware ... there is breast cancer throughout my extended family (on my mother's side and including my mother). Numerous cousins and an aunt.

Then Domestic Violence Awareness Week. As I said earlier, my real father was an abuser. This was back in the later 50s and 60s. I was the product of their second marriage and my mother divorced my dad when I was two. He never called, he never visited, he never sent child support checks. He severely emotionally damaged my older brother. My mother worked 2 full-time jobs to keep us at poverty level and never would sign up for welfare. She was a trendsetter for women in our area for the abuse she received in this county and proving you could break free and make a new life. She dated my stepfather for TEN years because she was afraid he would change after they got married. My son is named (in part) after him.

Then Depression Awareness Month ... I had a very, very bad case of postpartum depression that did not get treated until my son was 17 months old. I did tell my OB/GYN when my son was nine months old that something was wrong and since not as much was known about it then, he just responded that I needed to go back to work.

Now you tell me it is Pregnancy &amp; Infant Loss Awareness. Ironically, I had a miscarriage on Oct. 1, 1989, and that was the start of my mild depression. It took what seemed like forever for me to get pregnant again and I went through my whole pregnancy expecting to loose my baby at any minute.

And, on a lighter note, I just posted a graphic on my FB page today that said, "I'm so glad that I live in a world where there are Octobers!"

Hurray, October! Be aware of the issues because you never know when they will affect you.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 3, 2013)

> LOL wow I'm super driving this thread off topic. So I finally put on Alice from the may box and... I'm not super impressed. It needs to be a little darker or lighter or grey or lilac. It's sitting in the middle of this blah spot for me. But I just topped it with EP Castle on a Cloud, and it's so pretty. *_* Alice is a plain jane but put her in a castle on a cloud and it's like being a princess~


That is so beautiful. What is EP? I decided to paint my nails with Valarie. It is growing on me, but making me feel a little goth. In bright sunlight, it is a very deep bluish green,but I'm in Portland, so clouds and indoor lighting,make it a very natury goth color. The shimmer is so slight that it kind of looks like natural stone, like onyx or lapis, only dark green. I'd take a pic, but it would be an exercise in color futility, and I accidentally grated it with part of my finger, and nobody wants to see that. ETA, I used the eyeliner and it goes on very smooth, almost like liquid liner. I didn't need eyeliner, but I like it. It is really smeary and melty, but putting black eyeshadow on top helped it stay reasonably well.


----------



## angismith (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
^^;; not sure I feel that way. I love Adam but I just want him to be happy. So many talented actors and musicians out there who are gay... u_u Matt Bomer. Ben Whishaw. ZQ. I'm not sad because they're happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus it's not like I have any more chance with Tom Hardy or JGL or Chris Hemsworth or anything lol. They're all awesome eye candy for me.
I didn't mean that I didn't want to see Adam happy by that comment, Kyuu! I adore him ... I have watched everything I can find about him. And at nearly 50, I would never have a chance with him either (just like Donny Osmond or Shaun Cassidy when I was a girl). With another friend on Fb, we find man candy picctures and share them as "Nominees for Our Poster Boy Club." We have a lot of friends in common and they say we are just (can I say this on here) h*orny old women! But we et so much enjoyment out of it. Our newest nominee is Jared Leto singing his versiou of Rihanna's "Stay.". Back to Adam, NOBODY today can touch him on his vocals! Homophobia cost him the American Idol crown, but his album was SO much better without the censorship of AI behind it. His second album ... too many people had a hand in trying to make him "radio" playable. My favorite of all his songs is Down the Rabbit Hole.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we're talking about awareness/fundraising, just thought I'd pass this along!

You can also find more awesome 4-star charities on Charity Navigator!

http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?keyword_list=breast+cancer&amp;Submit2=GO&amp;bay=search.results&amp;sortby=rtg

This is super important to remember!

Also we can't forget that awareness only takes us so far. I'm a breast cancer researcher, and it makes me sad how much money is spent on awareness. So much of that money would be better spent on research. I understand the importance of awareness for underfunded diseases. But everyone knows that breast cancer is a very important area to focus on. Make sure your money goes to people trying to make progress on the disease, not just funding the "Big Pink" machine.


----------



## angismith (Oct 3, 2013)

Re: Casper glowing in the dark.

If you are having trouble with this and don't have FB, here is what Julep posted on FB last night:

Julep Try these tips. 1: Keep your polish near a light before you apply it, it needs a little help with the glow. 2. Also, try it as a top coat over a lighter shade like a nude or a white. 3. Let your hands dry 'old school' style underneath a light to help it really activate the glowing technology! Hope that helps 
Â·


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 3, 2013)

October is a big month for awareness, especially for women. I'm so thankful my MIL convinced me to get help when I began to display symptoms of PDDA after I had my son. I come from a family that doesn't "believe" in psychological problems or taking meds for them, if that makes sense, so seeking help was a huge step for me. Once I finally began talking about my problems with my family, they all seemed to be taking something for depression/anxiety &amp; had been for years- so obviously it runs in the family, but it was something we just didn't talk about.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is so beautiful. What is EP?

I decided to paint my nails with Valarie. It is growing on me, but making me feel a little goth. In bright sunlight, it is a very deep bluish green,but I'm in Portland, so clouds and indoor lighting,make it a very natury goth color. The shimmer is so slight that it kind of looks like natural stone, like onyx or lapis, only dark green.

I'd take a pic, but it would be an exercise in color futility, and I accidentally grated it with part of my finger, and nobody wants to see that.

ETA, I used the eyeliner and it goes on very smooth, almost like liquid liner. I didn't need eyeliner, but I like it. It is really smeary and melty, but putting black eyeshadow on top helped it stay reasonably well.
EP = Enchanted Polish. AKA so very pretty!


----------



## angismith (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

October is a big month for awareness, especially for women. I'm so thankful my MIL convinced me to get help when I began to display symptoms of PDDA after I had my son. I come from a family that doesn't "believe" in psychological problems or taking meds for them, if that makes sense, so seeking help was a huge step for me. Once I finally began talking about my problems with my family, they all seemed to be taking something for depression/anxiety &amp; had been for years- so obviously it runs in the family, but it was something we just didn't talk about.

Thanks for sharing that with us, Jessica! I hope treatment helped you get past it. In the early 90s when mine started, Prozac was just coming out and all the horror stories surrounding it. NOBODY got mental health care unless they were seriously psycho. It is much different today. I was alone in a big city far from home, just my husband, our son, and me. I was not working at the time and had NO ONE to turn to for help. When we finally moved back home 16 months later, it was my best friend who noticed how different I was and she made my first psychiatric appt. My mother and stepfather still to this day, believe that taking psychiatric medication irreparably harmed me and refuse to understand that it is a physical, legitimate medical condition.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 3, 2013)

> Thanks for sharing that with us, Jessica! I hope treatment helped you get past it. In the early 90s when mine started, Prozac was just coming out and all the horror stories surrounding it. NOBODY got mental health care unless they were seriously psycho. It is much different today. I was alone in a big city far from home, just my husband, our son, and me. I was not working at the time and had NO ONE to turn to for help. When we finally moved back home 16 months later, it was my best friend who noticed how different I was and she made my first psychiatric appt. My mother and stepfather still to this day, believe that taking psychiatric medication irreparably harmed me and refuse to understand that it is a physical, legitimate medical condition.


 My family members &amp; I now compare Xanax dosages...because we are twisted like that... Lol. I've actually been off meds for over a year &amp; have been doing great. It just helps to know I'm not alone. Anyway...back to nail polish! I shared cleopatra yesterday, &amp; I've been thinking...what if I put missy on the tips or did a half moon? I think the contrast between the two would be amazing.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 3, 2013)

Does the tracking for the box show anywhere in your account on Julep's website?  My account was charged for the box on Monday night/Tuesday morning and there's been no email that it's shipped.


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can access it and order anyway. I did for the sea salt spray and I didn't get the box.
Not having any luck, I can't seem to find it in stock.  Can someone post a link to the Secret Store Julia page if it is still in stock so I can try to buy it?  Thanks.


----------



## mini-cake (Oct 3, 2013)

Here's the link

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/sea-salt-texture-spray-ss.html


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the link

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/sea-salt-texture-spray-ss.html

I guess I wasn't totally clear, I was looking for the link to the Julia nail polish for sale in the secret store.

ETA:  Figured it out for Julia.  Thanks!


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 3, 2013)

So will they let you place an order for the secret store if you didn't get a box this month?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2013)

I satisfied my Julep woes with some good deals on dupes I picked up.  Picked up the CG Monsters Ball collection for $14.99 on beautyundercover.com, which has a Cleopatra sort-of-dupe and a glow in the dark top coat (plus 4 other really cool polishes for Halloween).  Then last night I got the Sephora Super Stars kit that includes DL Cleopatra in NY which reminds me of Beatrix.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 3, 2013)

> So will they let you place an order for the secret store if you didn't get a box this month?


 I've done it before, I got the golden mystery box in the July secret store but didn't take my box. I'm not sure if they pay attention or not now though.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just got shipping for my hope trio!


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So will they let you place an order for the secret store if you didn't get a box this month?

I just placed an order for Julia, Marion, Ellie, &amp; the Sea Salt Texture Spray, with the FIRST20 code.  Julia, Marion, and the Texture Spray were all in the Secret Store, but I was able to order them even though I didn't take a box.  I'll let you know if they cancel my order.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 3, 2013)

I got word my box came today but I'm at the gym and won't get it till hours from now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least it came though!


----------



## AshY (Oct 3, 2013)

I got my box today.  Beatrix, Ciara, and Valerie are my faves.  Cleopatra is also good, it will be good for a nail art base.  I also have Anisa, a nice shade.  I showed my box to my mother and she thought every color was dull except for Anisa!! LOL!! Different strokes for different folks.






Anyhow she says stuff like than, but when she sees me with the polish on she'll want to borrow it. I guess I'm a trendsetter.

Aren't we all?


----------



## klg534 (Oct 3, 2013)

I got a box...i thought i skipped but omg I am so glad, I love Valerie!!


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 3, 2013)

This was my first time being adventurous by going with the Bombshell box, I put Valerie on last night and this is not the vibrant teal I signed up for! It's not a terrible color but it's not for me, darker than I expected. I swatched Cleopatra and Casper and like them both. I haven't tried the eyeliner yet but I wasn't too excited about that to begin with so if it turns out to be good it's a win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Besides Valerie I am happy with this month.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is so beautiful. What is EP?

I decided to paint my nails with Valarie. It is growing on me, but making me feel a little goth. In bright sunlight, it is a very deep bluish green,but I'm in Portland, so clouds and indoor lighting,make it a very natury goth color. The shimmer is so slight that it kind of looks like natural stone, like onyx or lapis, only dark green.

I'd take a pic, but it would be an exercise in color futility, and I accidentally grated it with part of my finger, and nobody wants to see that.

ETA, I used the eyeliner and it goes on very smooth, almost like liquid liner. I didn't need eyeliner, but I like it. It is really smeary and melty, but putting black eyeshadow on top helped it stay reasonably well.
EP = Enchanted Polish. AKA so very pretty! 


I had never heard of this brand until I joined the Julep swap group. Then saw people selling it for $50 a bottle! What is IN that stuff, does it paint your nails for you? Lol! I wouldn't spend $50 for nail polish unless it babysat my kids. Haha!


----------



## hiheather (Oct 3, 2013)

Ciara looks amazing in the bottle but horrible on the nails.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Long time lurker first time poster. So glad this exists because I could not turn to the FB group for colors, info, etc.

So something weird happened to me this month and it has me a littler stressed. I put in my selections for the Oct box and unfortunately I was in the group who never got a tracking number until yesterday. I looked at where my box was on the tracker and it was out for delivery. I waited for the box but the mailman came and left and still no box so I checked the tracker again and it said "insufficient address". I looked again at the shipping confirmation and my apartment number was NOT listed on my address. Strange since my full address is correct on my profile set as my default, so wouldn't they just use that? I contacted USPS and they said it will be returned to sender (Julep). 

I emailed Julep about the problem and asked for them to resend the box to my correct address that is in my default on my profile but we all know how long that could take. Has anyone else had a similar problem or have any better ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Lily V (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ciara looks amazing in the bottle but horrible on the nails.


Awww...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   maybe try wearing it over a teal polish, to bring out more of the teal shimmers?  (I actually quite like it, but them I love dark vampy colors in general..)

-I got shipping emails for the SS orders!  YAY! (I haven't gotten any emails for like 2 months!)  So I'm also really thankful that y'all are willing to post the sales &amp; special emails here (don't use facebook)- So happy I didn't miss out on the Hope trio (yay for edith &amp; evie!!!!)  (I think it was angie who posted that one &amp; the code?  Many thanks!)   I got the hope trio, a backup of tracey because I love her! (&amp; a 2nd one for my coworker who just recently signed up for Julep, and she's admired tracey a lot when I wore it), a backup of Carly, a konajc sponge, and the enigmatic trio. (oh &amp; I made a 2nd order for the nail 911 set w/ the first20 code- thank thank you for whoever posted that one too!)   Oy.  #Addict. 




  But at least I have pretty nails!!  lol


----------



## cari12 (Oct 3, 2013)

> Ciara looks amazing in the bottle but horrible on the nails.


 Really? I thought the opposite! I was kind of meh when I got the bottle but swatched it and it's sooooo gorgeous on!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 3, 2013)

I am not liking Casper. I put the whole bottle under a lamp for a while and it still doesn't glow in the dark


----------



## angismith (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all,

Long time lurker first time poster. So glad this exists because I could not turn to the FB group for colors, info, etc.

So something weird happened to me this month and it has me a littler stressed. I put in my selections for the Oct box and unfortunately I was in the group who never got a tracking number until yesterday. I looked at where my box was on the tracker and it was out for delivery. I waited for the box but the mailman came and left and still no box so I checked the tracker again and it said "insufficient address". I looked again at the shipping confirmation and my apartment number was NOT listed on my address. Strange since my full address is correct on my profile set as my default, so wouldn't they just use that? I contacted USPS and they said it will be returned to sender (Julep). 

I emailed Julep about the problem and asked for them to resend the box to my correct address that is in my default on my profile but we all know how long that could take. Has anyone else had a similar problem or have any better ideas on how to fix this?

Beautiful picture, Elizabeth! How could you lurk for a long time when you only joined this month? Confused about that. I can't remember if the selection window includes an address to ship to or not. Anybody else remember? Could it be possible that the form asked for your address and a different entry for an apt.#? They redesigned their website in August/September and that was when some of their communication problems started. My account managed to have me unsubscribed to all emails. You will probably need to call them at the number listed on their site. I know they are backlogged right now with questions regarding boxes with no tracking so it might take too long to resolve if you just email them. Hope this helps and thanks for joining us!


----------



## angismith (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really? I thought the opposite! I was kind of meh when I got the bottle but swatched it and it's sooooo gorgeous on!

heather and cari, I feel the same way as BOTH of you ... I think it is beautiful in the bottle and beautiful swatched ... however, they are very different either way. It swatches nothing like it looks in the bottle.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 3, 2013)

> > Â  Hi all, Long time lurker first time poster. So glad this exists because I could not turn to the FB group for colors, info, etc. So something weird happened to me this month and it has me a littler stressed. I put in my selections for the Oct box and unfortunately I was in the group who never got a tracking number until yesterday. I looked at where my box was on the tracker and it was out for delivery. I waited for the box but the mailman came and left and still no box so I checked the tracker again and it said "insufficient address". I looked again at the shipping confirmation and my apartment number was NOT listed on my address. Strange since my full address is correct on my profile set as my default, so wouldn't they just use that? I contacted USPS and they said it will be returned to sender (Julep).Â  I emailed Julep about the problem and asked for them to resend the box to my correct address that is in my default on my profile but we all know how long that could take. Has anyone else had a similar problem or have any better ideas on how to fix this?
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture, Elizabeth! How could you lurk for a long time when you only joined this month? Confused about that. I can't remember if the selection window includes an address to ship to or not. Anybody else remember? Could it be possible that the form asked for your address and a different entry for an apt.#? They redesigned their website in August/September and that was when some of their communication problems started. My account managed to have me unsubscribed to all emails. You will probably need to call them at the number listed on their site. I know they are backlogged right now with questions regarding boxes with no tracking so it might take too long to resolve if you just email them. Hope this helps and thanks for joining us!


 You can lurk without an account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a public board. I've read MUT threads for years before I joined!


----------



## angismith (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can lurk without an account



It's a public board. I've read MUT threads for years before I joined!

Wow, I didn't know that. No privacy at all, huh?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 3, 2013)

[/img] My October box julep nails! They look better in real life, I don't know how to take pictures very well.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 3, 2013)

This was supposed to be in my last post, but it only uploaded one pic.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 3, 2013)

> I satisfied my Julep woes with some good deals on dupes I picked up.Â  Picked up the CG Monsters Ball collection for $14.99 on beautyundercover.com, which has a Cleopatra sort-of-dupe and a glow in the dark top coat (plus 4 other really cool polishes for Halloween).Â  Then last night I got the Sephora Super Stars kit that includes DL Cleopatra in NY which reminds me of Beatrix.


 I just bought the sephora super star kit also- it's AMAZING!!


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 3, 2013)

> I just bought the sephora super star kit also- it's AMAZING!!


 I bought the Sephora Superstars kit too and I loooove it. One of my best purchase this year (and I have purchased a lot to compare it to hahaha).


----------



## AMaas (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I get some kind of shipping notice, Julep? I'd even take smoke signals at this point. I see the charge on my card, but no notification to be found. I was so spoiled by Julep's fast shipping through USPS. I don't know if I can deal with this switch, especially with the price. Another subscription service bites the dust!
I'm not getting any emails, either.  Those of you who signed up for the Think Tank, can you please pass along that Julep needs to investigate their email service?  It is pretty obvious that they are experiencing some data issues somewhere.  It can't be a coincidence that so many of us here aren't receiving emails.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2013)

Yay, my box is here!  After the debacle that was the shipping for my Reece order (not to mention the fact that this box appeared to be uncharged and unshipped until they sent that email yesterday or the day before), I am shocked.  It Girl (Missy, Ciara, and Kendra), Valerie, Stevie, and Casper (and mine definitely does glow in the dark!).  Out of all of my silvers (I love silver nail polish!  The more metallic/foil, the better), I think Missy is closest to Zoya Trixie, but they're not identical.  I think Stevie might be an almost-dupe for something else I have (Zoya Freja or Sally Hansen Gunmetal, maybe?), but I can't remember for sure and don't feel like digging around for the other one.  I love love*love* shimmery smoky grays, so I'm very happy to have this one even if it is a dupe since it only cost five bucks.  Ciara reminds me of a polish from my distant past -- maybe something Urban Decay circa 1998.  I'm having one hell of a time deciding what to wear tomorrow.

(Strangely, my address label printed out with *four* add-ons, one of which I neither ordered nor received:  Matte top coat.  It was crossed off, but I'm still baffled as to how it ended up on my label in the first place.)

ETA:  Valerie is not the shimmery teal I was expecting!  This is actually a good thing.  I have Teal Issues (college job uniform:  teal polyester polo shirt).  I don't know why I ordered it because the swatches were definitely teal, and if I had been thinking, I would have passed on it, but I added it and kicked myself after I realized it was too late to cancel it.  I decided to go ahead and give this a shot for tomorrow, and it's more of a blue-leaning forest green!  This is much better than what I was expecting.  Those swatches look *nothing* like reality.  Also, I figured out one of the polished that Ciara reminded me of:  Orly Royal Velvet.  But they actually look nothing alike.  The magenta-with-sheen thing is what threw me.


----------



## birdiebijou (Oct 3, 2013)

My box showed up in my mailbox today - a nice surprise, considering I hadn't received a shipping notice and my order was still listed as "pending" on the website. I got It Girl with Dahlia as an add on. I think Dahlia and Ciara are the most gorgeous polishes ever!!! Really unique and absolutely stunning in person. So happy with this month and can't wait to try them on this weekend! :clap


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 4, 2013)

Welp, today marks the end of day 4 with no response about my missing add-on polish.....guess I'm emailing them again tomorrow. It seems like they had a few glitches with this month's box, from missing mask noirs shipping separate to missing shipping emails, etc. No big deal, but I would like to know if they are going to be sending my polish at some point or at least if they have READ my email! Did anyone else not receive their polish add-on? I received Casper, but I had ordered both that and Beatrix. They're probably a bit busy with several emails from missing mask noirs, shipping emails etc, but I think 4 days is a good enough time to wait for a simple issue like this


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp, today marks the end of day 4 with no response about my missing add-on polish.....guess I'm emailing them again tomorrow. It seems like they had a few glitches with this month's box, from missing mask noirs shipping separate to missing shipping emails, etc. No big deal, but I would like to know if they are going to be sending my polish at some point or at least if they have READ my email! Did anyone else not receive their polish add-on? I received Casper, but I had ordered both that and Beatrix. They're probably a bit busy with several emails from missing mask noirs, shipping emails etc, but I think 4 days is a good enough time to wait for a simple issue like this





It'd probably be easier to call them. Sometimes I feel like companies can miss emails, dunno if its a zendesk glitch, or whatever software system they use.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 4, 2013)

I LOOVE Ciara, it's like Ivy's purple sister. Gorgeous, so glad I didn't skip, its not really a dupe of anything like I thought, its a lot darker.


----------



## angismith (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp, today marks the end of day 4 with no response about my missing add-on polish.....guess I'm emailing them again tomorrow. It seems like they had a few glitches with this month's box, from missing mask noirs shipping separate to missing shipping emails, etc. No big deal, but I would like to know if they are going to be sending my polish at some point or at least if they have READ my email! Did anyone else not receive their polish add-on? I received Casper, but I had ordered both that and Beatrix. They're probably a bit busy with several emails from missing mask noirs, shipping emails etc, but I think 4 days is a good enough time to wait for a simple issue like this






I really feel like you need to call them, Cookie. I finally broke down and called Wednesday. They were able to pull up all my emails and address each one. I had an approximate 10 minute wait before speaking to a person. While they did not say they were overwhelmed, I got the impression that if I had waited to get a response to my emails, I still wouldn't have heard anything from them. Apparently the email glitch and the missing mask is tying up all the customer service personnel as they work throuh each email. They spent a long time on the phone with me, working through each issue. They sent my email issue to tech to make sure I was still subscribed for all emails and notices. And I have received numerous emails from them since, both offters and confirmations. I don't think they know whose accounts are affected by the email glitch. Meanwhile, I used my voucher for a free polish to get Beatrix! I can't wait until she gets here!


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 4, 2013)

I know I am late, but I would call them as well.  They emailed me that my billing didn't work but it should have so I went in a reentered all my info and they still hadn't billed me.  The CSR ran the card while I was on the line with her and I didn't miss the SS.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 4, 2013)

Did y'all get this?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just got this email...,


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 4, 2013)

> Did y'all get this?


 Yes. I guess it's good that they are giving Mavens first crack at something ... but I wish it was a nail product.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 4, 2013)

> Did y'all get this?


 Oops you beat me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish Julep would stick to nails. IMO you can't just whip up an awesome skin serum... I was hoping for a Halloween mystery box not another skin product!


----------



## angismith (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oops you beat me to it!



I wish Julep would stick to nails. IMO you can't just whip up an awesome skin serum... I was hoping for a Halloween mystery box not another skin product!

Lolo, you will probably get both! And I signed up to be a Maven for the nail polish, so I, too, wish they would stick to nails.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 4, 2013)

My thoughts on the Luxe Repair Skin Serum:

It would be a perfect beauty product for the November Maven box.  Why are they offering it now?  It seems like yet another ploy to get us to pay for a product &amp; then have a better deal on it later.  I'm tired of trying to guess when I'm going to get the best deal.  Should I buy a mystery box, use a code, get my Maven box, or wait for a sale?  

Which is it Julep?  I'm signed on as a Maven and I want to buy your products.  Don't make me feel like I payed too much.  Or I might just give up.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 4, 2013)

With the 30% off, it will be $20 for 15.8 mL. I paid $38 for 30 mL of my boscia moisturizer, so the discounted price is about right. What concerns me is that it is for face, body, &amp; hands. I'm not sure how a multi-purpose serum will work for my face...


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 4, 2013)

Also, I feel like a lot of Mavens have reached a nail polish saturation point (like me!), so the beauty products are an attempt to keep us interested. I have to admit, it works. While I'm not completely sure I'm going to try the serum, I am excited to see what else Julep has in store.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, I feel like a lot of Mavens have reached a nail polish saturation point (like me!), so the beauty products are an attempt to keep us interested. I have to admit, it works. While I'm not completely sure I'm going to try the serum, I am excited to see what else Julep has in store.

I just wish their prices weren't so high....sorry, Julep - you're not an established beauty brand, you can't go around charging $20+ for an eyeliner!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 4, 2013)

> I just wish their prices weren't so high....sorry, Julep - you're not an established beauty brand, you can't go around charging $20+ for an eyeliner!


 I totally agree. I got the eyeliner in my box &amp; it is definitely not worth $20. That is what I pay for UD, &amp; it is absolutely not comparable in quality.


----------



## alliemarie (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, if it makes things better, I received my box yesterday along with an email acknowledging that some of the "Maven Box shipment confirmation emails disappeared into cyberspace." I can't wait to try out some looks with Cleopatra.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Mask Noir yet? I decided to try it last night and that stuff is thicker than I don't know what, was very difficult to get a thin, even layer on my face, but when I tried to blend in to cover the patches from application it seemed to want to not cover and peel off immediately. It's almost as if it has a fast setting period, but not quite enough time to get a uniform layer of product on my face. And it felt like I used at least a quarter of the tube in one application.

All of my experience with masks so far hasn't been like this, so I'm not sure if it's me doing something wrong, or if it's the product itself.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 4, 2013)

I received a response from customer service yesterday in regards to the email I sent them about no longer being on the email distribution list. I was advised to add the Julep email address ([email protected]) to my contacts. I went ahead and added it and didn't really think it would work... but it did! This morning I checked my email and just after midnight 5 promotional emails had come through, it looks like ones other mavens got a few days ago like , "The Secret Store is Now Open" and "Join Think Tank". Then at around 6:00am there was another email about the serum. For anyone else missing emails, I would recommend doing this.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Oct 4, 2013)

Got in contact with Julep and they are re-sending my Oct box! But sadly it is going DHL --&gt; USPS instead of straight USPS like my Oct box was so booo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I get it before selection for Nov box hahaha 

But, the CS rep said that it has been a problem this month of apartment numbers not being included on the shipment labels so if you are still waiting for your box/tracker and you have an apartment number on your address I would suggest calling and finding out where your box is!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the Mask Noir yet? I decided to try it last night and that stuff is thicker than I don't know what, was very difficult to get a thin, even layer on my face, but when I tried to blend in to cover the patches from application it seemed to want to not cover and peel off immediately. It's almost as if it has a fast setting period, but not quite enough time to get a uniform layer of product on my face. And it felt like I used at least a quarter of the tube in one application.

All of my experience with masks so far hasn't been like this, so I'm not sure if it's me doing something wrong, or if it's the product itself.

I don't think it's just you. Some other people have mentioned having a not-great reaction to it. I'm glad I skipped out on this then. Guess I'll go get the Origins charcoal mask


----------



## Lily V (Oct 4, 2013)

Ahhhhhh!!!  Don't tell me that! That makes me want Ivy even more!!! And she's never in stock, so I'm assuming she's gone for good... (ivy was probably last in stock long before I'd even heard of juelp, let alone became a maven).... ughhhhhhh this makes me so sad!



  Man, Ivy is like my number one WANT polish....

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOOVE *Ciara, it's like Ivy's purple sister.* Gorgeous, so glad I didn't skip, its not really a dupe of anything like I thought, its a lot darker.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 4, 2013)

Do the monthly boxes show in our account on Julep?  This is my first monthly box, I've been charged but no shipping info.  When I go to my account it shows my other purchases but not the October box.

ETA:  Never mind.  It's there, I'm apparently not very observant today.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think it's just you. Some other people have mentioned having a not-great reaction to it. I'm glad I skipped out on this then. Guess I'll go get the Origins charcoal mask


I would be more disappointed about this if I had to pay full price for it, or had taken the Modern Beauty box. I got the upgraded box, so this was essentially a bonus item for me.

It kind of makes me wonder if the Maven boxes are a "testing" ground for their beauty products to see how well they'll do, the stuff that flops seems to quietly disappear off the website after being perpetually out of stock.

And to the comment on Ivy no longer being available, it's listed in the retired section of the site. I'd try Ebay or a swap group to see if someone has one they're willing to trade.


----------



## Shanny81 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, my box is here!  After the debacle that was the shipping for my Reece order (not to mention the fact that this box appeared to be uncharged and unshipped until they sent that email yesterday or the day before), I am shocked.  It Girl (Missy, Ciara, and Kendra), Valerie, Stevie, and Casper (and mine definitely does glow in the dark!).  Out of all of my silvers (I love silver nail polish!  The more metallic/foil, the better), I think Missy is closest to Zoya Trixie, but they're not identical.  I think Stevie might be an almost-dupe for something else I have (Zoya Freja or Sally Hansen Gunmetal, maybe?), but I can't remember for sure and don't feel like digging around for the other one.  I love love*love* shimmery smoky grays, so I'm very happy to have this one even if it is a dupe since it only cost five bucks.  Ciara reminds me of a polish from my distant past -- maybe something Urban Decay circa 1998.  I'm having one hell of a time deciding what to wear tomorrow.

(Strangely, my address label printed out with *four* add-ons, one of which I neither ordered nor received:  Matte top coat.  It was crossed off, but I'm still baffled as to how it ended up on my label in the first place.)

ETA:  Valerie is not the shimmery teal I was expecting!  This is actually a good thing.  I have Teal Issues (college job uniform:  teal polyester polo shirt).  I don't know why I ordered it because the swatches were definitely teal, and if I had been thinking, I would have passed on it, but I added it and kicked myself after I realized it was too late to cancel it.  I decided to go ahead and give this a shot for tomorrow, and it's more of a blue-leaning forest green!  This is much better than what I was expecting.  Those swatches look *nothing* like reality.  Also, I figured out one of the polished that Ciara reminded me of:  Orly Royal Velvet.  But they actually look nothing alike.  The magenta-with-sheen thing is what threw me.
Yes!  I was happy to see that Missy was different than Trixie.  It was enough of a different for me to keep both.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I would definitely say I think the sub boxes are testers for their beauty products


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't trust julep enough to buy a serum out of pocket when they're just now dabbing in skincare. I typically read reviews and see before/afters prior to purchasing a serum so I'm passing on this one. Julep should consider more reasonable pricing and then on top of that discount mavens rather than offering absurd pricing and fairly reasonable maven discounts (that are still high in my opinion for an untested product).


----------



## AMaas (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received a response from customer service yesterday in regards to the email I sent them about no longer being on the email distribution list. I was advised to add the Julep email address ([email protected]) to my contacts. I went ahead and added it and didn't really think it would work... but it did! This morning I checked my email and just after midnight 5 promotional emails had come through, it looks like ones other mavens got a few days ago like , "The Secret Store is Now Open" and "Join Think Tank". Then at around 6:00am there was another email about the serum. For anyone else missing emails, I would recommend doing this.
If you don't mind me asking, what email provider do you use?


----------



## AMaas (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With the 30% off, it will be $20 for 15.8 mL. I paid $38 for 30 mL of my boscia moisturizer, so the discounted price is about right. What concerns me is that it is for face, body, &amp; hands. I'm not sure how a multi-purpose serum will work for my face...
I think it depends on how natural it is.  One Love Organics has many products that are multi-purpose but their ingredients are simple and natural.  Their Skin Savior waterless beauty balm is the BOMB.   And their Aromatic Body Serums can be used on skin and hair.  If Julep can keep the product very natural (and even organic - that would be fantastic!), I could see using it all over.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 4, 2013)

> If you don't mind me asking, what email provider do you use?Â


 I use Outlook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 4, 2013)

> I bought the Sephora Superstars kit too and I loooove it. One of my best purchase this year (and I have purchased a lot to compare it to hahaha).


 LOL!! I know, it's like the best box ever. I'm thinking about buying it for my BFF for the holidays - I'm in love with flowerbomb


----------



## angismith (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy news - I got my new point &amp; shoot camera today! Sad news - I'm too old or it's too complicated - trying to find the manual right now. Hope you all are planning a GREAT Saturday. Had my second xray today to confirm pneumonia. Maybe that's why I've been so cranky lately. Won't get results until Monday.


----------



## angismith (Oct 4, 2013)

oh, yeah - changed avatar again. It's still me.


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 4, 2013)

got my mask in a seperate package today...still no response to the email i sent on monday though


----------



## swimsalot (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else got this response. This is what I got when I went to track my October secret store purchase. DHL, got a love it. "We wish to inform you that a number of packages may experience delayed or missing tracking information. Continue to check this tracking page for the latest update. Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this may cause."


----------



## BerryK (Oct 4, 2013)

> I don't know if anyone else got this response. This is what I got when I went to track my October secret store purchase. DHL, got a love it. "We wish to inform you that a number of packages may experience delayed or missing tracking information. Continue to check this tracking page for the latest update. Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this may cause."


 Oh no. I just checked and I have the same message. I also have a topcoat in the order, and I am anxious for it to get here. Looks like it'll take even longer :3:


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 4, 2013)

> Oh no. I just checked and I have the same message. I also have a topcoat in the order, and I am anxious for it to get here. Looks like it'll take even longer :3:


 My voucher order did the same thing but the next day it updated. It hadn't updated in the two days after that but that is a whole other issue.


----------



## BerryK (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My voucher order did the same thing but the next day it updated. It hadn't updated in the two days after that but that is a whole other issue.

Glad your's eventually worked! I totally misread, thinking it said delayed shipping, but supposedly it's just the tracking. We hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 4, 2013)

> I think it depends on how natural it is.Â  One Love Organics has many products that are multi-purpose but their ingredients are simple and natural.Â  Their Skin Savior waterless beauty balm is the BOMB. Â  And their Aromatic Body Serums can be used on skin and hair.Â  If Julep can keep the product very natural (and even organic - that would be fantastic!), I could see using it all over.Â


 That's a good point! My skin is so sensitive, so I've always been really careful about what I use. I wish they would have put a foil packet in our boxes with this 30% off code. I really don't want to spend $20 on something that might break me out.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 4, 2013)

I put on two coats of Cleopatra last evening, and when I woke up this morning it was wearing off on my nails. Like I can run it and it will come off. Had any one else tried Cleopatra and hat this problem?


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know when we can expect the Mystery Box? It would be awesome to use that 30% off code for it if they release the box soon...


----------



## cari12 (Oct 5, 2013)

> Does anyone know when we can expect the Mystery Box? It would be awesome to use that 30% off code for it if they release the box soon...


 Probably towards the end of next week. However I thought that 30% off code was just for the serum so I'm not sure it would work earlier. There is usually some code floating around though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 5, 2013)

> I put on two coats of Cleopatra last evening, and when I woke up this morning it was wearing off on my nails. Like I can run it and it will come off. Had any one else tried Cleopatra and hat this problem?


 I wore it for 3 days and only had minimal tip wear &amp; it definitely didnt rub off. That's strange...


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 5, 2013)

I just checked on my Beatrix order (placed on 9/29) and it has been sitting in DHL's Auburn sorting facility since Tuesday (10/2). Sigh. In the meantime, I received the mask noir that was missing from my upgraded box yesterday. I'm trying to figure out why they use USPS for some orders but not others. It seems like they are using USPS for Maven boxes, but DHL for any other online ordering. This does not make any sense to me!


----------



## angismith (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just checked on my Beatrix order (placed on 9/29) and it has been sitting in DHL's Auburn sorting facility since Tuesday (10/2). Sigh. In the meantime, I received the mask noir that was missing from my upgraded box yesterday. I'm trying to figure out why they use USPS for some orders but not others. It seems like they are using USPS for Maven boxes, but DHL for any other online ordering. This does not make any sense to me!

Jessica, this is exactly what they told me they are doing - using USPS for monthly subs and DHL for online ordering. While it may not make sense, it is, indeed, what they are doing. My Maven box shipped USPS from NJ this time and I got it on the 3rd, where previously I was getting it on the 1st when it shipped from WA.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 5, 2013)

My mask came today, this little bugger is tiny! 2.5oz, I've never had a mask that small.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 5, 2013)

> Jessica, this is exactly what they told me they are doing - using USPS for monthly subs and DHL for online ordering. While it may not make sense, it is, indeed, what they are doing. My Maven box shipped USPS from NJ this time and I got it on the 3rd, where previously I was getting it on the 1st when it shipped from WA.


 I'm glad they are using USPS for maven boxes, but the DHL shipping highly motivates me not to order anything else from them.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 5, 2013)

My hope trio shipped USPS 3-day from Seattle yesterday (I didn't pay for better shipping). It'll be here Monday. So maybe they aren't using DHL for everything? I had the same experience with the mystery box last month too.


----------



## angismith (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My hope trio shipped USPS 3-day from Seattle yesterday (I didn't pay for better shipping). It'll be here Monday. So maybe they aren't using DHL for everything? I had the same experience with the mystery box last month too.

I would hope that the Hope trio and other breast cancer awareness promotion would ship USPS since it was on Good Morning, America. That gives them potential to pick up a LOT more customers! Something shipping DHL is NOT going to do!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 5, 2013)

Update for the emails I sent! They finally replied. So, I had sent out 2 emails a minute apart from each other...one for my missing Beatrix add-on and the second for the missing Mask Noir (before we heard that it shipping separate). They replied to the Mask Noir email by saying they were shipping one right away (I emailed back right away to let them know to disregard my previous email, it was sent before I heard) but then they replied to the Beatrix missing one by asking me to take a picture of my box and it's contents.....lol....I dunno, to me that's a tad silly because what's to stop someone from just taking the item OUT of the box and taking a picture? LOL Oh well, I mean, I'll do it if it helps






I would have called them but my voice is seriously GONE this week, I've been getting over a virus and they wouldn't be able to hear me at all, haha!


----------



## alisong (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if anyone else got this response. This is what I got when I went to track my October secret store purchase. DHL, got a love it.

"We wish to inform you that a number of packages may experience delayed or missing tracking information. Continue to check this tracking page for the latest update. Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this may cause."

Mine said the same thing, and it just arrived... by USPS. I did not order any of the breast cancer awareness stuff, just random single polishes from the October Secret Store. 

When I pop my tracking number in with the USPS site, it says "Delivery status information is not available for your item via this web site. A return receipt after mailing may be available through your local Post Office."  Weird.

Either way, I ordered my stuff on Oct. 1st, got a shipping confirmation on Oct 3rd, and it arrived today. It came from Seattle.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Probably towards the end of next week. However I thought that 30% off code was just for the serum so I'm not sure it would work earlier. There is usually some code floating around though




I'm so annoyed, not getting these emails!  Would someone mind checking to see if the serum email came from the [email protected] or [email protected] address?


----------



## alisong (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so annoyed, not getting these emails!  Would someone mind checking to see if the serum email came from the [email protected] or [email protected] address?

Mine came from [email protected]


----------



## AMaas (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update for the emails I sent! They finally replied. So, I had sent out 2 emails a minute apart from each other...one for my missing Beatrix add-on and the second for the missing Mask Noir (before we heard that it shipping separate). They replied to the Mask Noir email by saying they were shipping one right away (I emailed back right away to let them know to disregard my previous email, it was sent before I heard) but then they replied to the Beatrix missing one by asking me to take a picture of my box and it's contents.....lol....I dunno, to me that's a tad silly because what's to stop someone from just taking the item OUT of the box and taking a picture? LOL Oh well, I mean, I'll do it if it helps





I would have called them but my voice is seriously GONE this week, I've been getting over a virus and they wouldn't be able to hear me at all, haha!
I've had to do this before with Julep when they sent me the wrong items and also when they sent me someone else's order.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine came from [email protected]
Thanks, name twin!  (I'm also an Alison with one L.)


----------



## angismith (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know when we can expect the Mystery Box? It would be awesome to use that 30% off code for it if they release the box soon...
The Mystery Box offer usually comes out around the 12th. However, with DHL shipping, if it has a Halloween theme, we will be in danger of celebrating Halloween in November!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just checked on my Beatrix order (placed on 9/29) and it has been sitting in DHL's Auburn sorting facility since Tuesday (10/2). Sigh. In the meantime, I received the mask noir that was missing from my upgraded box yesterday. I'm trying to figure out why they use USPS for some orders but not others. It seems like they are using USPS for Maven boxes, but DHL for any other online ordering. This does not make any sense to me!
Jessica, my Beatrix order (which I'm sure a lot of you remember that I paid extra shipping for to avoid DHL) is stilll sitting in the DHL WA hub according to tracking. In my conversation with CS this week, they did refund the extra I paid to avoid DHL shipping. I just emailed them again a few minutes ago though. I have three shipment emails I am tracking, but there is no order# nor contents listed, so I have no idea which order belongs with which tracking (except for Beatrix, which was sent a few days ahead of the other two tracking emails).

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update for the emails I sent! They finally replied. So, I had sent out 2 emails a minute apart from each other...one for my missing Beatrix add-on and the second for the missing Mask Noir (before we heard that it shipping separate). They replied to the Mask Noir email by saying they were shipping one right away (I emailed back right away to let them know to disregard my previous email, it was sent before I heard) but then they replied to the Beatrix missing one by asking me to take a picture of my box and it's contents.....lol....I dunno, to me that's a tad silly because what's to stop someone from just taking the item OUT of the box and taking a picture? LOL Oh well, I mean, I'll do it if it helps





I would have called them but my voice is seriously GONE this week, I've been getting over a virus and they wouldn't be able to hear me at all, haha!

Aww, Cookie - hope you are feeling better today. And, by the way, I've always pictured you with a beautiful voice because you speak so beautifully with your written word!

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so annoyed, not getting these emails!  Would someone mind checking to see if the serum email came from the [email protected] or [email protected] address?

Mine came from [email protected]

Update on camera - Guess what? I'm sure you ladies probably already know this, but some items no longer come with owner's manuals - they just post them online! Bummer! I can figure out how to take some pictures and occasionally find the right setting for the picture I a taking. It has wi-fi, but I have no idea how to use that part or even how to upload pictures to my computer. I hope to share my polish display with my first picture, if I can ever get it out of the camera!!! You really do start losing your mental skills in menopause, girls, so be prepared!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm loving Cleopatra! I'm going to share a pic, but don't make fun of my nubby nails...








Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL wow I'm super driving this thread off topic.

So I finally put on Alice from the may box and... I'm not super impressed. It needs to be a little darker or lighter or grey or lilac. It's sitting in the middle of this blah spot for me. But I just topped it with EP Castle on a Cloud, and it's so pretty. *_* Alice is a plain jane but put her in a castle on a cloud and it's like being a princess~





So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all,

Long time lurker first time poster. So glad this exists because I could not turn to the FB group for colors, info, etc.

So something weird happened to me this month and it has me a littler stressed. I put in my selections for the Oct box and unfortunately I was in the group who never got a tracking number until yesterday. I looked at where my box was on the tracker and it was out for delivery. I waited for the box but the mailman came and left and still no box so I checked the tracker again and it said "insufficient address". I looked again at the shipping confirmation and my apartment number was NOT listed on my address. Strange since my full address is correct on my profile set as my default, so wouldn't they just use that? I contacted USPS and they said it will be returned to sender (Julep). 

I emailed Julep about the problem and asked for them to resend the box to my correct address that is in my default on my profile but we all know how long that could take. Has anyone else had a similar problem or have any better ideas on how to fix this?

Welcome, I have not had the same problem I suggest calling them since they sometimes take forever to answer emails.


----------



## alisong (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, name twin!  (I'm also an Alison with one L.)

Of course!  I bet you get your name spelled wrong at Starbucks all the time, like I do.

The most recent was "Aliceson" - really?!


----------



## AMaas (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Of course!  I bet you get your name spelled wrong at Starbucks all the time, like I do.

The most recent was "Aliceson" - really?!




 
That's awesome!  I once got "Allicyn" at Panera.  Which makes me think of Anacin.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome!  I once got "Allicyn" at Panera.  Which makes me think of Anacin.   


Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Of course!  I bet you get your name spelled wrong at Starbucks all the time, like I do.

The most recent was "Aliceson" - really?!




 

AHAHAH have the worst luck with starbucks. I've gotten Mimi once. Emi. I think an Annie also. Jamie? XD "A M Y"


----------



## alisong (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome!  I once got "Allicyn" at Panera.  Which makes me think of Anacin.   


Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


AHAHAH have the worst luck with starbucks. I've gotten Mimi once. Emi. I think an Annie also. Jamie? XD "A M Y"

I used to work with a girl named Erin, and we worked around the corner from a Starbucks that would always, without fail, get her name wrong. She often got the male spelling (Aaron), but the best/worst, by far, was EDAMAME. No lie.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I used to work with a girl named Erin, and we worked around the corner from a Starbucks that would always, without fail, get her name wrong. She often got the male spelling (Aaron), but the best/worst, by far, was EDAMAME. No lie.
I hope she took a photo of that cup!  There should be a website for horrible Starbucks spellings.  I used to work at a Starbucks and I purposefully stopped to ask people how to spell their names.  But maybe I'm just sensitive about people assuming Alison has 2 L's.  Haven't they heard the Elvis Costello song??


----------



## angismith (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope she took a photo of that cup!  There should be a website for horrible Starbucks spellings.  I used to work at a Starbucks and I purposefully stopped to ask people how to spell their names.  But maybe I'm just sensitive about people assuming Alison has 2 L's.  Haven't they heard the Elvis Costello song?? 

Nobody gets Angi either, but their are quite a few of us around ... there's even one in our medical area that has the same last name.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 6, 2013)

My first name is Christie so I see alllll sorts of different spellings. I think there are 9 ways to spell it and that's without getting super creative and substituting Ys for Is in the middle :-D


----------



## Deareux (Oct 6, 2013)

> My first name is Christie so I see alllll sorts of different spellings. I think there are 9 ways to spell it and that's without getting super creative and substituting Ys for Is in the middle :-D


 My legal first name is Christine. But people never call me that. It's always something like Christina, Christy, Kirsty, Kristen, Christian, etc. Even when my name tag says Christine. I go by Olivia (with strangers) or Dom (with friends and sometimes I get called Tom).


----------



## cari12 (Oct 6, 2013)

> > My first name is Christie so I see alllll sorts of different spellings. I think there are 9 ways to spell it and that's without getting super creative and substituting Ys for Is in the middle :-D
> 
> 
> My legal first name is Christine. But people never call me that. It's always something like Christina, Christy, Kirsty, Kristen, Christian, etc. Even when my name tag says Christine. I go by Olivia (with strangers) or Dom (with friends and sometimes I get called Tom).


 Christine is my legal name too but everyone asks if Christie is short for Christina  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I get Kristin, Chrissy, Crystal, etc. all the time too.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This was supposed to be in my last post, but it only uploaded one pic.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My October box julep nails! They look better in real life, I don't know how to take pictures very well.
Love the colors, very cute!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy news - I got my new point &amp; shoot camera today! Sad news - I'm too old or it's too complicated - trying to find the manual right now. Hope you all are planning a GREAT Saturday. Had my second xray today to confirm pneumonia. Maybe that's why I've been so cranky lately. Won't get results until Monday.
Congrats on the new camera, im sure you will figure it out! Sorry to hear about your health hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update for the emails I sent! They finally replied. So, I had sent out 2 emails a minute apart from each other...one for my missing Beatrix add-on and the second for the missing Mask Noir (before we heard that it shipping separate). They replied to the Mask Noir email by saying they were shipping one right away (I emailed back right away to let them know to disregard my previous email, it was sent before I heard) but then they replied to the Beatrix missing one by asking me to take a picture of my box and it's contents.....lol....I dunno, to me that's a tad silly because what's to stop someone from just taking the item OUT of the box and taking a picture? LOL Oh well, I mean, I'll do it if it helps





I would have called them but my voice is seriously GONE this week, I've been getting over a virus and they wouldn't be able to hear me at all, haha!

I have had issues with them in the past when they have asked me to send a pic, like you said anyone can remove the item I guess they just trust their customers to do the right thing. Hope you  feel better soon.


----------



## angismith (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first name is Christie so I see alllll sorts of different spellings. I think there are 9 ways to spell it and that's without getting super creative and substituting Ys for Is in the middle :-D

Hi, Cari ... our first home we bought was on Christie Court. So that is usually wear my mind "defaults" too when I hear Christie.


----------



## angismith (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on the new camera, im sure you will figure it out! Sorry to hear about your health hope you feel better soon.





Hi, Jay! So far I've figured out how to download the manual from the manufacturer's site, figured out how to insert the battery and the micro SD card, how to turn it on, and set the time... Going to try to learn the back buttons today ... I'm so old school though that I automatically put it up to my eye to frame the picture and there's NO viewfinder! I'm SURE I look STUPID!!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 6, 2013)

CONFESSION TIME: I thought I better forewarn my husband about the orders to come. I explained the deal and all. Then I told him there were 13 Bondis coming and 8 Juleps coming in the next couple of weeks. His reaction: My God, I did not make your rack BIG enough! I LOVE MY HUSBAND!


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I used to work with a girl named Erin, and we worked around the corner from a Starbucks that would always, without fail, get her name wrong. She often got the male spelling (Aaron), but the best/worst, by far, was EDAMAME. No lie.


My favorite Starbucks misspelling of my name (Heidi) was Haiti.  Apparently, I now resemble a country.  Too bad they could have picked one in slightly better shape.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have had issues with them in the past when they have asked me to send a pic, like you said anyone can remove the item I guess they just trust their customers to do the right thing. Hope you  feel better soon.






Aw, thanks Jay



I've been trying to catch up on the threads and I apologize everyone if I missed a post directed at me! I've been taking some light meds to make it easier to sleep at night, less coughing, less stuffiness, etc. but unfortunately any medicine that's for colds puts me to sleep whether it's non-drowsy or not, haha! So I'm reading everything, but I don't think it's all sinking in! I have to go back and reread stuff to remember. LOL Crazy!



 

Oh! and on the hilarious Starbucks thing...I have SO many nicknames and names, I'll switch it up sometimes to try to see what would be easiest...I've been called Lorna, Cookie, Ashley, Ashlorna, Crashley, Cookies n Cream, Buttermilk Pancake, Vanilla Bean, Stretch, Amazonia, Alfie, Kitty......yeah....a lot. LOL Apparently people love to nickname me! Cookie seems to work best though, it's rare Starbucks gets that name wrong.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 6, 2013)

I really hope Julep comes out with a whole collection of latex colors. Cleopatra dries so fast I had to do thicker coats so it wouldn't dry with an uneven texture. The end result is well worth it though.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2013)

I am really liking Cleopatra. It dries quickly even though I needed 3 coats. I painted my pinky yesterday after the Ruffian Fox Trot peeled off my pinky yesterday. I painted the second one today after a second finger's nail polish peeled off while picking apples today.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 6, 2013)

I love Cleopatra. I hope they do another color in the same finish.


----------



## CarMil (Oct 6, 2013)

Has anyone tried the eyeliner yet? I used it all weekend and I have to say I am not impressed. I've never seen such bad smudging! I was also pretty put off by the mascara (those darn microfibers kept flaking into my eyes) BUT I really love the lipsticks, oil face wash and now the mask. Maybe I just have problematic eyes?? haha


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope she took a photo of that cup!  There should be a website for horrible Starbucks spellings.  I used to work at a Starbucks and I purposefully stopped to ask people how to spell their names.  But maybe I'm just sensitive about people assuming Alison has 2 L's.  Haven't they heard the Elvis Costello song?? 

I stopped giving my name out when they ask at Starbucks because they kept spelling what is a generic name wrong. I hate it when people think they're "personalizing" the service by needing my name only to constantly spell it wrong, which annoys me in the end. But I'm glad you would take the time to ask instead of assuming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 6, 2013)

> I really hope Julep comes out with a whole collection of latex colors. Cleopatra dries so fast I had to do thicker coats so it wouldn't dry with an uneven texture. The end result is well worth it though.


 Yes!!! I second this!! I'm loving everyone's cleopatra pics and I would love to see some more colors in the same finish!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 7, 2013)

> Has anyone tried the eyeliner yet? I used it all weekend and I have to say I am not impressed. I've never seen such bad smudging! I was also pretty put off by the mascara (those darn microfibers kept flaking into my eyes) BUT I really love the lipsticks, oil face wash and now the mask. Maybe I just have problematic eyes?? haha


 I used the eyeliner once. I didn't have any problems with smudging, but I'm still not crazy about it. It's definitely not worth the price they are charging. I tried the mask last night &amp; despite the thickness, I really enjoyed it. I did my whole face, but in the future, I think I'll just do my t-zone to avoid the mess.


----------



## CarMil (Oct 7, 2013)

hmmm well I didn't use a primer so maybe that was the issue? I'll try it again today and update.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 7, 2013)

I wanted to share my FIRST stamping experiment! Here is Winona with an Anisa rose accent nail on the ring finger. My cuticles are crazy dry, but I still wanted to share!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanted to share my FIRST stamping experiment! Here is Winona with an Anisa rose accent nail on the ring finger. My cuticles are crazy dry, but I still wanted to share!





That looks great.  I haven't tried stamping, I just don't know if it's for me.  Seems like a lot more work and stuff to buy. lol

But, I am intrigued by the stickers in the new mystery boxes.  Anyone else thinking about trying them?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2013)

> That looks great. Â I haven't tried stamping, I just don't know if it's for me. Â Seems like a lot more work and stuff to buy. lol But, I am intrigued by the stickers in the new mystery boxes. Â Anyone else thinking about trying them? Â


 I dunno, I'm trying to figure out if its a straight up sticker or a sticker to paint over? On my phone so I can't tell. I don't want a sticker unless its made of real polish but I already have zig-zag scissors so I could do that look with tape if I wanted. I don't like how it doesn't say a theme for the polish because to me that makes me think they will be old and random.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I dunno, I'm trying to figure out if its a straight up sticker or a sticker to paint over? On my phone so I can't tell. I don't want a sticker unless its made of real polish but I already have zig-zag scissors so I could do that look with tape if I wanted.* I don't like how it doesn't say a theme for the polish because to me that makes me think they will be old and random.*

Too true. 

Here's what it says about the mini box: 

Unpack $50+ worth of fun polish and fab products in our *Mini Zig Mystery Box*. Every box will include *chevron nail stickers*.

"Fun" polish could mean anything.  I haven't tried a mystery box for a while, but I really feel tempted by this one.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Too true.Â  Here's what it says about the mini box:Â  Unpack $50+ worth of fun polish and fab products in ourÂ *Mini Zig Mystery Box* . Every box will includeÂ *chevron nail stickers* . "Fun" polish could mean anything. Â I haven't tried a mystery box for a while, but I really feel tempted by this one. Â


 The ring finger looks like Amity but I don't recognize the others. I love that light gray though.


----------



## angismith (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanted to share my FIRST stamping experiment! Here is Winona with an Anisa rose accent nail on the ring finger. My cuticles are crazy dry, but I still wanted to share!





Uh-oh ... it BEGINS ....... (good job, by the way!)


----------



## angismith (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I dunno, I'm trying to figure out if its a straight up sticker or a sticker to paint over? On my phone so I can't tell. I don't want a sticker unless its made of real polish but I already have zig-zag scissors so I could do that look with tape if I wanted. I don't like how it doesn't say a theme for the polish because to me that makes me think they will be old and random.

Exactly....


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 7, 2013)

Also, the code FIRST20 (20% off) and BG74L8U ($5 off $20) both work on the mystery boxes!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, the code FIRST20 (20% off) and BG74L8U ($5 off $20) both work on the mystery boxes!

Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am not tempted by this mystery box at all!  Which makes me happy because I have enough new polishes right now!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 7, 2013)

I went for it with the mystery add-on and Glitterati. I am just starting my collection and with the 20% off code I couldn't resist! I'm wearing Lucky right now - maybe it's a sign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

> CONFESSION TIME: I thought I better forewarn my husband about the orders to come. I explained the deal and all. Then I told him there were 13 Bondis coming and 8 Juleps coming in the next couple of weeks. His reaction: My God, I did not make your rack BIG enough! I LOVE MY HUSBAND!


 Lol sounds like you h ave a great hubby!


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 7, 2013)

Were there other add-ons besides the ones show in the email?


----------



## cari12 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just ordered the ultimate version and mystery add-on (came out to just under $40 with the first20 code). I figure any dupe colors/products can be saved for Christmas presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Were there other add-ons besides the ones show in the email?


 There were several other things. I didn't pay too close attention but I saw some more sets and single colors, pomegranate scrub/cream, and swatch me stickers I think


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanted to share my FIRST stamping experiment! Here is Winona with an Anisa rose accent nail on the ring finger. My cuticles are crazy dry, but I still wanted to share!





That is gorgeous! Love the contrast, and very well done!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I wanted to share my FIRST stamping experiment! Here is Winona with an Anisa rose accent nail on the ring finger. My cuticles are crazy dry, but I still wanted to share!


 Love it, makes me wish I would have gotten those colors.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 7, 2013)

I love Chevron just as much as the next person, but was anyone else disappointed to see that it wasn't more Halloween themed? I was getting so excited for a spooky fall-themed mystery box!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I love Chevron just as much as the next person, but was anyone else disappointed to see that it wasn't more Halloween themed? I was getting so excited for a spooky fall-themed mystery box!


 I'm wondering since they released this one a but earlier than they normally put the mystery boxes on sale if they'll have a Halloween one later in the month.


----------



## angismith (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not tempted by this mystery box at all!  Which makes me happy because I have enough new polishes right now!

Same here!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

I think I will pass again on the mystery box. I will wait for a couple of spoilers.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 7, 2013)

Julep does not love me, i didn't get a zig zag email!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Chevron just as much as the next person, but was anyone else disappointed to see that it wasn't more Halloween themed? I was getting so excited for a spooky fall-themed mystery box!

I highly doubt they will do a halloween box, unfortunately.  With the unreliability of DHL, it would be very unlikely that they will arrive in time.


----------



## redjill (Oct 7, 2013)

> Julep does not love me, i didn't get a zig zag email!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here. Sometimes I don't get their emails till about 12 hours after everyone else does. I was kind of wishing for a more autumn-y box. Oh well. You know I'm gonna buy it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep does not love me, i didn't get a zig zag email!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My boyfriend did and I didn't. (I made him sub in case this happened.)
:/ Thanks Julep.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The ring finger looks like Amity but I don't recognize the others. I love that light gray though.
That purple looks like it might be Sylvia to me.


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 7, 2013)

My October box is finally OUT FOR DELIVERY, It spent a great time down in south Florida while I am a few hundred miles north of where it previously was.. 
Yes! I love their mystery boxes. So tempted, ordering now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shelby333* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My October box is finally OUT FOR DELIVERY, It spent a great time down in south Florida while I am a few hundred miles north of where it previously was.. 
Yes! I love their mystery boxes. So tempted, ordering now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow!  Mine was delivered Saturday and I thought I was one of the last ones to get their box.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 7, 2013)

> Julep does not love me, i didn't get a zig zag email!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just contacted julep last week about not receiving emails. I was told to add their email address to my contacts so I did and received a bunch of emails at once, now back to nothing.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me neither




I just contacted julep last week about not receiving emails. I was told to add their email address to my contacts so I did and received a bunch of emails at once, now back to nothing.
I really think this is a Julep issue.  They need to take a look at their data, and also check their email deliverability tracking to see if their messages are being blocked from reaching inboxes by email service providers.  I know the last message I actually did receive started out in my "Junk" folder.  If that happens consistently, some email providers will eventually stop delivering emails from the offending sender to the affected email addresses because they are trying to protect you from "spam."  This is what I think might be happening to those of us who have had issues lately.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 7, 2013)

I finally received it. Not sure I want it yet


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 7, 2013)

I have decided against getting the mystery box.  With DHL shipping problems and fear of getting dupes, I've decided it's just not worth it.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am still waiting to get my free polish I ordered. I hate to see how slow the shipping will be during the holidays.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am still waiting to get my free polish I ordered. I hate to see how slow the shipping will be during the holidays.

i JUST got shipping for my secret store item i placed on the 2nd....it shows shipped on the 2nd out of auburn - but that's the last update...so if anyone sees a Julep polish walking across the US it's mine. lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 7, 2013)

> i JUST got shipping for my secret store item i placed on the 2nd....it shows shipped on the 2nd out of auburn - but that's the last update...so if anyone sees a Julep polish walking across the US it's mine. lol


 Just checked my email, no shipping notice. I placed a secret store order on the 2nd also.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

That's funny, lol!!!


----------



## BerryK (Oct 7, 2013)

I just got another shipping email from Julep. I'm going to assume this is for my secret store order that shipped on Octber 3 but tracking doesn't work. I'm still waiting for something that shipped on Sept 30. I also didn't receive the mystery box emai.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 7, 2013)

There were issues with my maven box billing so when it was fixed I was billed for that and my secret store purchase on the same day. I only received one shipping notice that took me to DHL. I just got off the phone with them and they are emailing me the usps maven box shipping email. I also confirmed mystery boxes = DHL. WOMP WOMP


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 7, 2013)

Julep replied to my email and is shipping me my missing Beatrix! Huzzah!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 7, 2013)

> Uh-oh ... it BEGINS ....... (good job, by the way!)





> That is gorgeous! Love the contrast, and very well done!





> Love it, makes me wish I would have gotten those colors.


 Thanks, y'all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was surprised to find the two crÃ¨mes of the collection my favorites. I'm having lots of fun playing with my new stamping gear!


----------



## AMaas (Oct 7, 2013)

I feel like the Julep Grinch lately.  Now, I cannot log on to their website.  I use the Facebook login function.  Anyone else having this problem?  It just takes me to a blank page.  Maybe this is a sign that I need to lay off the nail polish for a bit!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 7, 2013)

I ordered the Ultimate mystery box.  I was happy with last month's Galaxy box so will take another chance, and $32 is a pretty good deal




.  Dupes can always be Christmas gifts.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 7, 2013)

I think I'm skipping the mystery box this month. The way I'm figuring is the polish will be coming from the August collection. And it didn't really speak to me then.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have decided against getting the mystery box.  With DHL shipping problems and fear of getting dupes, I've decided it's just not worth it.

Me too. My last mystery box with Julep took over 2 weeks to get to Texas, and when it finally got here it was the Cosmic box not the Supernova box that I had ordered :/


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 7, 2013)

My secret store order placed on the 2nd just shipped as did the separate hope trio order. I don't remember processing time being that long.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 7, 2013)

Thinking about the mystery box... out of curiosity, at what point did all you gals start receiving mostly dupes? I have now had a welcome box, the sept and oct box, two mystery boxes as well as two orders on my own. Thinking about getting this mystery box, but even at this point I've received 4 dupes. What do you ladies think?

Add to that, the zigzags do not excite me in the least.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 7, 2013)

i'm thinking i'm going to wait to order a mystery box...i'd like to see what other people are getting first!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

I actually have not received any dupes. I have been a Maven since June and brought a mystery box each month except last. I guess I was just lucky. However, I have decided to skip this month mystery box; I think the odds of me getting dupes are much higher now.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thinking about the mystery box... out of curiosity, at what point did all you gals start receiving mostly dupes? I have now had a welcome box, the sept and oct box, two mystery boxes as well as two orders on my own. Thinking about getting this mystery box, but even at this point I've received 4 dupes. What do you ladies think?

Add to that, the zigzags do not excite me in the least.

If you buy a lot from their sales, you will probably be getting more dupes. All of my dupes are from the sale polish sets, and I imagine the mystery boxes are a good way for Julep to get rid of the older colors.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've gotten 5 or 6 mystery boxes. My first few had more older/sale shades but the last couple I've gotten seemed to have newer shades (ones that were in maven boxes just a few months or less before) and product. I've only received 2 dupes so far but have around 70 Juleps so I won't be surprised if/when I get more. Also my last two mystery boxes have been awesome (and I've thought the other variations those times were good also). So I'm hoping the trend continues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've gotten 5 or 6 mystery boxes. My first few had more older/sale shades but the last couple I've gotten seemed to have newer shades (ones that were in maven boxes just a few months or less before) and product. I've only received 2 dupes so far but have around 70 Juleps so I won't be surprised if/when I get more.

Also my last two mystery boxes have been awesome (and I've thought the other variations those times were good also). So I'm hoping the trend continues





I guess maybe it is truly luck! Maybe I will buy.... the surprise is always super fun.


----------



## moma238 (Oct 8, 2013)

I joined in March and have gotten all the mystery boxes they offered since then.  It was last months mystery box that I got a lot of dupes.  Guess I'm a sucker since I just ordered this months mystery box!  I figure any dupes this time will just go for Christmas presents to my friends and family.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

Less on the topic of dupes but..

Is anyone else annoyed that one of the add-on items is out of stock??? I have been wanting the swatch me stickers since I've found out about Julep to add to my other polishes and was hoping that since they were included as an add-on that they were back in stock, but nope!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've gotten 5 or 6 mystery boxes. My first few had more older/sale shades but the last couple I've gotten seemed to have newer shades (ones that were in maven boxes just a few months or less before) and product. I've only received 2 dupes so far but have around 70 Juleps so I won't be surprised if/when I get more.

Also my last two mystery boxes have been awesome (and I've thought the other variations those times were good also). So I'm hoping the trend continues





I guess maybe it is truly luck! Maybe I will buy.... the surprise is always super fun.


Indeed! Half (or maybe more than that) the reason I buy them is for the fun surprise :-D


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Less on the topic of dupes but..

Is anyone else annoyed that one of the add-on items is out of stock??? I have been wanting the swatch me stickers since I've found out about Julep to add to my other polishes and was hoping that since they were included as an add-on that they were back in stock, but nope!

Julep does this a lot actually. I always see out of stock items as add ons, in the secret store, in mystery boxes, or starter boxes etc. I agree it's extremely annoying and I don't understand why they list them as out of stock when they're clearly available. On another note my secret store order and breast cancer awareness set arrived today. I placed the order on the second so the turnaround has been fairly fast for me using dhl shipping.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

I placed a secret store order on the 2nd and I haven't received a shipping notice yet.  I wonder if it will ever ship.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got my hope trio (from the GMA breast cancer awareness sets) yesterday. Edith, the special edition color, is really disappointing to me. The shade of pink is nice, not something I would normally pick out but the holographic shimmer is hardly noticeable. I don't have Bunny, but I think this has the same problem where the sparkle all ends up underneath the color and hardly shows on the nail (it looks pretty in the bottle!). It had the potential to be really nice, so I'm bummed that it isn't anything like I expected.

On a plus side, the set also included Evie which I've been eyeing for awhile and I LOVE it, and I have a few colors similar to Avery but I love hot pink so both those are wins for me. Edith will be a fun color to use for my girls at least.


----------



## flynt (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I placed a secret store order on the 2nd and I haven't received a shipping notice yet.  I wonder if it will ever ship.

I haven't received a shipping notice on my secret store purchase either :/


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Oct 8, 2013)

I went into Sephora to pick up a couple of things and saw the Skin Serum so I figured I would try it out and report my impressions to you ladies! So this is my "First Impressions" Review of Julep's skin serum that we got the email and promo for a few days ago!

The plastic bottle felt very light, as if little/no product was left, but when I shook the bottle it sounded full so I tried to pump some out onto the back of my hand. Unfortunately, it took about 20 pumps to get any actual product out. So packaging I would say is poor. Once I got the pump to work, about a dime sized amount came out which doesn't seem like a lot, but the recommended amount on the packaging was "a few drops" and they weren't kidding. The dime sized amount was WAY more than enough to cover my hands front and back as well as my wrists. I then tried to rub the product into my skin which didn't work so well. The consistency is like baby oil so it is just a slippery mess. Once I managed to rub the product in as much as I could, I wanted to take it off immediately. Like oil, it just sat on my skin and didn't really absorb and oddly enough it didn't feel slippery. The feeling is hard to explain but when I would wring my hands together my hands did not smoothly glide over each other like it would after applying lotion or, heck, even if my hands were dry with no product on it. The closest feeling I can equate it to, is sunscreen residue. Just plain yucky! It was an odd feeling to say the least. I would definitely NOT put this on my face since it felt like an oily mess that had an oily sheen in the light. I can't comment on smell of the product since I have a bit of a cold so my sniffer is not functioning properly. Can't comment on long term effects since I just tested it in store, but I tried to leave it on as long as I could, and after 3 hours I was itching to take it off. 

Overall, poor packaging and the product didn't seem to do much of anything. I would not purchase even with the discount nor would I recommend it. For those of you who have purchased this already I hope it works better for you than it did for me!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went into Sephora to pick up a couple of things and saw the Skin Serum so I figured I would try it out and report my impressions to you ladies! So this is my "First Impressions" Review of Julep's skin serum that we got the email and promo for a few days ago!

The plastic bottle felt very light, as if little/no product was left, but when I shook the bottle it sounded full so I tried to pump some out onto the back of my hand. Unfortunately, it took about 20 pumps to get any actual product out. So packaging I would say is poor. Once I got the pump to work, about a dime sized amount came out which doesn't seem like a lot, but the recommended amount on the packaging was "a few drops" and they weren't kidding. The dime sized amount was WAY more than enough to cover my hands front and back as well as my wrists. I then tried to rub the product into my skin which didn't work so well. The consistency is like baby oil so it is just a slippery mess. Once I managed to rub the product in as much as I could, I wanted to take it off immediately. Like oil, it just sat on my skin and didn't really absorb and oddly enough it didn't feel slippery. The feeling is hard to explain but when I would wring my hands together my hands did not smoothly glide over each other like it would after applying lotion or, heck, even if my hands were dry with no product on it. The closest feeling I can equate it to, is sunscreen residue. Just plain yucky! It was an odd feeling to say the least. I would definitely NOT put this on my face since it felt like an oily mess that had an oily sheen in the light. I can't comment on smell of the product since I have a bit of a cold so my sniffer is not functioning properly. Can't comment on long term effects since I just tested it in store, but I tried to leave it on as long as I could, and after 3 hours I was itching to take it off. 

Overall, poor packaging and the product didn't seem to do much of anything. I would not purchase even with the discount nor would I recommend it. For those of you who have purchased this already I hope it works better for you than it did for me!

 

Thanks for posting this.  I find it very helpful.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went into Sephora to pick up a couple of things and saw the Skin Serum so I figured I would try it out and report my impressions to you ladies! So this is my "First Impressions" Review of Julep's skin serum that we got the email and promo for a few days ago!

The plastic bottle felt very light, as if little/no product was left, but when I shook the bottle it sounded full so I tried to pump some out onto the back of my hand. Unfortunately, it took about 20 pumps to get any actual product out. So packaging I would say is poor. Once I got the pump to work, about a dime sized amount came out which doesn't seem like a lot, but the recommended amount on the packaging was "a few drops" and they weren't kidding. The dime sized amount was WAY more than enough to cover my hands front and back as well as my wrists. I then tried to rub the product into my skin which didn't work so well. The consistency is like baby oil so it is just a slippery mess. Once I managed to rub the product in as much as I could, I wanted to take it off immediately. Like oil, it just sat on my skin and didn't really absorb and oddly enough it didn't feel slippery. The feeling is hard to explain but when I would wring my hands together my hands did not smoothly glide over each other like it would after applying lotion or, heck, even if my hands were dry with no product on it. The closest feeling I can equate it to, is sunscreen residue. Just plain yucky! It was an odd feeling to say the least. I would definitely NOT put this on my face since it felt like an oily mess that had an oily sheen in the light. I can't comment on smell of the product since I have a bit of a cold so my sniffer is not functioning properly. Can't comment on long term effects since I just tested it in store, but I tried to leave it on as long as I could, and after 3 hours I was itching to take it off. 

Overall, poor packaging and the product didn't seem to do much of anything. I would not purchase even with the discount nor would I recommend it. For those of you who have purchased this already I hope it works better for you than it did for me!

 

I founds your review very helpful, but I would like to point out that the pump thing might not be a design flaw, you probably were just the first person to test it because it is so new.  Almost any product with a pump like that will have to be "primed" (aka pushing the pump for awhile) before product will come out the first time.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Oct 8, 2013)

You're welcome, happy it could help! I thought about purchasing when we got the email but I'm glad I didn't since I would be very mad if I spent my money on that.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

Ugh. I had to contact Julep for a replacement box. My box was suppose to be delivered on the 30th but never left NJ. They sent my replacement DHL. As if I haven't waited long enough for my box.

.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just got my Mystery Box shipping! It's being sent USPS Priority so it should hopefully be here by Friday or Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Just got my Mystery Box shipping! It's being sent USPS Priority so it should hopefully be here by Friday or Saturday. Can't wait!Â


 I'm glad you are getting your mystery box, but why hadn't my order from the 2nd shipped if you order from after that has shipped. Edit: I know I am being a bit whiney. I've been sick with sinus issues since July so I'm getting rather impatient and irritated.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my Mystery Box shipping! It's being sent USPS Priority so it should hopefully be here by Friday or Saturday. Can't wait! 

I'm glad you are getting your mystery box, but why hadn't my order from the 2nd shipped if you order from after that has shipped. 
No clue, I'm sorry yours hasn't shipped though. I'd definitely call if you haven't already. I always get a shipping notice within a day or two from Julep. It's entirely possible yours has shipped and the email never came through since there have been many reports of Julep emails not showing up for people?


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 8, 2013)

I was so disappointed with the color of Winona this month...it was much greener and darker than the greige portrayed online....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 8, 2013)

They updated the intro boxes. http://www.julep.com/shop/maven-exclusive.html Kinda disappointing, but with the serum in case anyone wanted to try it at a discount (ie with polish colours). BG and CWaT colours are basically dupes of the sept boxes with a different product and ItG and BS are a mix. Mreh. *shrugs*


----------



## redjill (Oct 8, 2013)

> I went into Sephora to pick up a couple of things and saw the Skin Serum so I figured I would try it out and report my impressions to you ladies! So this is my "First Impressions" Review of Julep's skin serum that we got the email and promo for a few days ago! The plastic bottle felt very light, as if little/no product was left, but when I shook the bottle it sounded full so I tried to pump some out onto the back of my hand. Unfortunately, it took about 20 pumps to get any actual product out. So packaging I would say is poor. Once I got the pump to work, about a dime sized amount came out which doesn't seem like a lot, but the recommended amount on the packaging was "a few drops" and they weren't kidding. The dime sized amount was WAY more than enough to cover my hands front and back as well as my wrists. I then tried to rub the product into my skin which didn't work so well. The consistency is like baby oil so it is just a slippery mess. Once I managed to rub the product in as much as I could, I wanted to take it off immediately. Like oil, it just sat on my skin and didn't really absorb and oddly enough it didn't feel slippery. The feeling is hard to explain but when I would wring my hands together my hands did not smoothly glide over each other like it would after applying lotion or, heck, even if my hands were dry with no product on it. The closest feeling I can equate it to, is sunscreen residue. Just plain yucky!Â It was an odd feeling to say the least. I would definitely NOT put this on my face since it felt like an oily mess that had an oily sheen in the light. I can't comment on smell of the product since I have a bit of a cold so my sniffer is not functioning properly. Can't comment on long term effects since I just tested it in store, but I tried to leave it on as long as I could, and after 3 hours I was itching to take it off.Â  Overall, poor packaging and the product didn't seem to do much of anything. I would not purchase even with the discount nor would I recommend it. For those of you who have purchased this already I hope it works better for you than it did for me! Â


 Somehow the oiliness makes me more curious about this product. Maybe it's because Autumn in LA is often very, very dry; last week we only had 10% humidity! And since I turned 30 my skin has dried out quite a bit. Oil sounds nice...


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Somehow the oiliness makes me more curious about this product. Maybe it's because Autumn in LA is often very, very dry; last week we only had 10% humidity! And since I turned 30 my skin has dried out quite a bit. Oil sounds nice...

Can definitely relate... I've seemingly gone from straight up oily to combination.. not liking needing new products when I found a good routine that worked well for me under oily pretenses!


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They updated the intro boxes. http://www.julep.com/shop/maven-exclusive.html Kinda disappointing, but with the serum in case anyone wanted to try it at a discount (ie with polish colours). BG and CWaT colours are basically dupes of the sept boxes with a different product and ItG and BS are a mix. Mreh. *shrugs*

Thanks for the update, Kyuu ... going to check out!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 9, 2013)

Not that this has anything to do with anything but I just saw a commercial for Julep.  It was just a 15 second ad.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow haven't seen there commercial.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yow, just talked to Customer Service about the 2 different "tracking" notices I received to find out when I might get the Secret Store order I placed on the 1st.  The ETA to me is October 18! Almost 3 full weeks ... and that assumes that the hand-off to the post office will go without a hitch.

The rep was (as Julep's reps always are in my experience) very sweet and apologetic, and I knew there wasn't anything she could do.  I just asked that if they were logging comments that she note that I will not be ordering anything outside my monthly boxes until they stop using DHL.  She did say several times that people are "working on it" ... but there doesn't seem to be any improvement for the folks at Ipsy and I can't imagine Julep will get much further.  Oh well, more money for other things I suppose!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

I just e-mailed Julep to see what is going on with my secret store order.  I ordered on the 2nd and still haven't received a shipping e-mail.  Maybe they didn't send a shipping notice and it will arrive soon.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yow, just talked to Customer Service about the 2 different "tracking" notices I received to find out when I might get the Secret Store order I placed on the 1st.  The ETA to me is October 18! Almost 3 full weeks ... and that assumes that the hand-off to the post office will go without a hitch.

The rep was (as Julep's reps always are in my experience) very sweet and apologetic, and I knew there wasn't anything she could do.  I just asked that if they were logging comments that she note that I will not be ordering anything outside my monthly boxes until they stop using DHL.  She did say several times that people are "working on it" ... but there doesn't seem to be any improvement for the folks at Ipsy and I can't imagine Julep will get much further.  Oh well, more money for other things I suppose!


Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just e-mailed Julep to see what is going on with my secret store order.  I ordered on the 2nd and still haven't received a shipping e-mail.  Maybe they didn't send a shipping notice and it will arrive soon.  

These shipping issues are awful.  I'm going to try to buy nothing but the monthly Maven box from now on (if I buy anything).  It just takes the fun out of getting new polishes when you have to wonder if they are ever going to show up.

On another note:  Where is the promised weekly survey some of us signed up for?  Hopefully, we can make it clear through the survey that we are not happy about the new DHL shipping.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

My secret store order just arrived!  I love the colors!  Can't wait to get home this evening and swatch them!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

> My secret store order just arrived! Â I love the colors! Â Can't wait to get home this evening and swatch them!


 Yay!


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


These shipping issues are awful.  I'm going to try to buy nothing but the monthly Maven box from now on (if I buy anything).  It just takes the fun out of getting new polishes when you have to wonder if they are ever going to show up.

On another note:  Where is the promised weekly survey some of us signed up for?  Hopefully, we can make it clear through the survey that we are not happy about the new DHL shipping


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

YEAH! Just checked my tracking and while I'm not sure which order goes with each email, the first one should be my free Beatrix ... ordered Sept. 30. The other two orders are the Hope Trio and my Secret Store order (Marion, Fina, Kylie, and Nail 911). They are both ready for transport to Memphis USPS. SO, IF they get transported, I should have them by Friday!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

These are my new Juleps!  Carly, Esmerelda, and Kyla.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 9, 2013)

> These shipping issues are awful. Â I'm going to try to buy nothing but the monthly Maven box from now on (if I buy anything). Â It just takes the fun out of getting new polishes when you have to wonder if they are ever going to show up. On another note: Â Where is the promised weekly survey some of us signed up for? Â Hopefully, we can make it clear through the surveyÂ that we are not happy about the new DHL shipping.


 I'm totally with you on the shipping issue. There are a couple of deals I passed on in the past few weeks because I knew it would take a ridiculous amount of time to reach me.


> YEAH! Just checked my tracking and while I'm not sure which order goes with each email, the first one should be my free Beatrix ... ordered Sept. 30. The other two orders are the Hope Trio and my Secret Store order (Marion, Fina, Kylie, and Nail 911). They are both ready for transport to Memphis USPS. SO, IF they get transported, I should have them by Friday!


 My Beatrix was delivered today (10/9)- I ordered on 9/30. It sat in WA for a week. I literally stopped checking the tracking because I would be livid each time I checked it.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't experience DHL with Julep yet but I am kind of curious how timing will work with it for me. DHL with my Ipsy bags is actually really reasonable (4-5 days), so I'm hoping Julep is the same. But I can totally relate to long shipping frustrations. Birchbox ships my boxes ground across the US (so I go 5-7 days without any updates). Passes from UPS MI to USPS in Seattle and then goes on a boat up to AK which takes another week plus (and no updates til it gets to Anchorage). It was frustrating at first but now it's not so bad, I hate waiting long but I know it is coming and just expect my box around the 24th or so each month instead of earlier.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 9, 2013)

People who live in a large city: do you still experience the same problems with DHL? I've only lived in large metropolitan areas and haven't had a real problem with any shipping service. I haven't ordered anything with Julep recently, so I don't know how it'll be. But just curious to hear about others' experiences.


----------



## superhans (Oct 9, 2013)

I live in Atlanta - and yes, I do. It's not on Atlanta's side. It takes forever to leave the warehouse, then sits for extended periods of time in surrounding areas. Basically they say 5-10 days, but plan on it taking the full 10 days. If you're cool with that, it's no problem.


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People who live in a large city: do you still experience the same problems with DHL? I've only lived in large metropolitan areas and haven't had a real problem with any shipping service. I haven't ordered anything with Julep recently, so I don't know how it'll be. But just curious to hear about others' experiences.
My only experience with DHL has been Julep and Ipsy (last month was my first month for both).  I was shocked at how slow it seemed to move.  I live in Chicago which is a HUGE city not to mention a shipping hub.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 9, 2013)

> People who live in a large city: do you still experience the same problems with DHL? I've only lived in large metropolitan areas and haven't had a real problem with any shipping service. I haven't ordered anything with Julep recently, so I don't know how it'll be. But just curious to hear about others' experiences.


 I live in philadelphia and I have a long wait as well. Even my so called 1 day prioirity maven box shipped the fourth and wasn't recd until yesterday and that was USPS.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 9, 2013)

> I'm totally with you on the shipping issue. There are a couple of deals I passed on in the past few weeks because I knew it would take a ridiculous amount of time to reach me. My Beatrix was delivered today (10/9)- I ordered on 9/30. It sat in WA for a week. I literally stopped checking the tracking because I would be livid each time I checked it.


 I got my free Casper today as well. I ordered it on the 28th. I got tracking on the 1st. I know they say you can't count the weekends in shipping but come on.


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Beatrix arrived!!!





And she is seriously BEAUTIFUL! Reminds me of Deborah Lippmann's Happy Birthday in a black base ... every color of glitter is IN there, depending on how you twist and turn the bottle ... GORGEOUS!

For those of you who do not post on Bondi, here is the polish rack that my husband built last month. When I 'fessed up to how MANY are coming THIS month, his reaction was OMG, I didn't build it big enough! Those three bottles on the bottom left shelf? That was in April! My, how things have grown. There must be some kind of fertilizer in that Julep Intro Box, 'cause that's where it all started!


----------



## BerryK (Oct 9, 2013)

> People who live in a large city: do you still experience the same problems with DHL? I've only lived in large metropolitan areas and haven't had a real problem with any shipping service. I haven't ordered anything with Julep recently, so I don't know how it'll be. But just curious to hear about others' experiences.





> I live in philadelphia and I have a long wait as well. Even my so called 1 day prioirity maven box shipped the fourth and wasn't recd until yesterday and that was USPS.


 I'm in the Philadelphia area too. An order shipped on 9/30, and I received it today. However, yesterday it was transferred to usps in MD, and it only took one day to get to me from there.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in Atlanta - and yes, I do. It's not on Atlanta's side. It takes forever to leave the warehouse, then sits for extended periods of time in surrounding areas. Basically they say 5-10 days, but plan on it taking the full 10 days. If you're cool with that, it's no problem.

Also, that 5-10 days are "business" days so in reality that could mean 12 actual days.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

> Also, that 5-10 days are "business" days so in reality that could mean 12 actual days.


 Almost. That would be fifteen right now. Ten business days mean two weekends, which means an additional *four* days, not two, and Monday is a postal/bank holiday. Basically, for every five business days, count one calendar week.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Almost. That would be fifteen right now. Ten business days mean two weekends, which means an additional *four* days, not two, and Monday is a postal/bank holiday. Basically, for every five business days, count one calendar week.

It could technically mean 16-17 days since if you order on a Friday after 3pm-ish, or the weekend, those don't don't count towards the business days. So if you order at 6pm on a Friday, it could technically be until 3 Mondays later until you get the package.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 9, 2013)

Has anyone else had trouble removing the top of the cap to swatch the polish? I have two tops that will not come off and I dont want to try too hard and end up breaking the bottle.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

> Has anyone else had trouble removing the top of the cap to swatch the polish? I have two tops that will not come off and I dont want to try too hard and end up breaking the bottle.


 I've noticed that it sometimes helps if you just barely turn the cap like you're opening the bottle so the corners are ever so slightly askew. It doesn't seem logical, but it seems to work for me when the caps *really* don't want to budge.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 10, 2013)

I can never get the tops off.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Almost. That would be fifteen right now. Ten business days mean two weekends, which means an additional *four* days, not two, and Monday is a postal/bank holiday. Basically, for every five business days, count one calendar week.
I meant in general, not necessarily this week 





but yeah, dhl shipping = horrible

I am actually calling to cancel my account tomorrow, I have so. much. polish. and I am over DHL!  I need to cut back on my nail polish buying, and this will make a massive difference.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People who live in a large city: do you still experience the same problems with DHL? I've only lived in large metropolitan areas and haven't had a real problem with any shipping service. I haven't ordered anything with Julep recently, so I don't know how it'll be. But just curious to hear about others' experiences.
I have never had an issue, thank goodness. Hoping to keep it that way! (San Diego here)


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People who live in a large city: do you still experience the same problems with DHL? I've only lived in large metropolitan areas and haven't had a real problem with any shipping service. I haven't ordered anything with Julep recently, so I don't know how it'll be. But just curious to hear about others' experiences.
I'm in Anchorage, which isn't a large city compared to most in the lower 48 but it's the biggest city in Alaska. I've had really positive experiences with DHL. Unlike UPS MI or Fed Ex Smart Post they transfer my stuff to the closest USPS hub from the DHL hub it originates so it doesn't have to go on a truck around the country. It just goes by air to Alaska from there so my Ipsy bags take 4-5 days, depending on how long it takes DHL to get it to USPS.

I haven't had experience with Julep shipping my stuff via DHL yet and I've ordered 2 mystery boxes with the free shipping since they started using DHL. I have a theory/guess that because there's really no DHL hub between Seattle (where my stuff has shipped from so far) and Anchorage it just goes straight to USPS since DHL would pass it off there anyway? I don't get anything about DHL in my shipping emails (link goes straight to USPS with 3 day priority mail) and get my Julep stuff in the usual 2-3 days. I'll have to wait and see how it works if I ever get something sent from the new NJ shipping center and how the timing works. But if Julep DHL stuff from across the country ships the same as Ipsy's DHL stuff from across the country then I'll have no complaints. 

But I think I'm in the minority since the shipping seems to be a bit different for me. At least with DHL. UPS MI, on the other hand, is 2-3 weeks. My Birchboxes take a nice leisurely road trip across the US and then hop on another nice leisurely cruise up to Alaska. I usually forget what is in them by the time they actually show up. Haha!


----------



## hiheather (Oct 10, 2013)

Lucky has been chilling in Kentucky since Friday. I hate DHL.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Has anyone else had trouble removing the top of the cap to swatch the polish? I have two tops that will not come off and I dont want to try too hard and end up breaking the bottle.


 Some caps are harder to get off than others. One of my polishes I received yesterday didn't have a swatch me sticker on the top.


----------



## angismith (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Some caps are harder to get off than others. One of my polishes I received yesterday didn't have a swatch me sticker on the top.
Was it a newer color without the swatch me? I'm wondering now that the colors are in boxes, if they will stop the swatch me idea? Also, it seems I keep hearing everyone talking about the swatch me stickers being out of stok all the time? 

On the other hand, if you got an older color yesterday, the swatch me program may not have been used yet. I know my first few big sales and mystery boxes had older colors and they do not have the swatch me sticker on top.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Was it a newer color without the swatch me? I'm wondering now that the colors are in boxes, if they will stop the swatch me idea? Also, it seems I keep hearing everyone talking about the swatch me stickers being out of stok all the time?Â  On the other hand, if you got an older color yesterday, the swatch me program may not have been used yet. I know my first few big sales and mystery boxes had older colors and they do not have the swatch me sticker on top.


 I don't know if it was a newer or older color. It was Carly, the blue glitter. The other two colors that came with it has swatch me stickers.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 10, 2013)

I



> Has anyone else had trouble removing the top of the cap to swatch the polish? I have two tops that will not come off and I dont want to try too hard and end up breaking the bottle.


 I always use a q tip or toothpick because I was making a mess swatching the polish.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

If anyone is on the fence about the mystery box there is a new code TENTEN for $10 off a $25 purchase


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the code


----------



## redjill (Oct 10, 2013)

> People who live in a large city: do you still experience the same problems with DHL? I've only lived in large metropolitan areas and haven't had a real problem with any shipping service. I haven't ordered anything with Julep recently, so I don't know how it'll be. But just curious to hear about others' experiences.


 I live in a suburb of Los Angeles, and with DHL Julep is just as fast as it's ever been. They don't always update their tracking, and neither does the postal service. So a box will get lost for a day or two, and then pop up on my doorstep. And sometimes my mail person is a lazy jerk and doesn't feel like dropping off any packages. ;( I had to bribe him with water during one late summer heat wave.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone is on the fence about the mystery box there is a new code TENTEN for $10 off a $25 purchase
killing me!  realllly want to hold off on a mystery box til i see some first - but this is making it very difficult!


----------



## angismith (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't know if it was a newer or older color. It was Carly, the blue glitter. The other two colors that came with it has swatch me stickers.
Jessica, I checked my Carly and it is an older color (pre-swatch me stickers).


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  killing me!  realllly want to hold off on a mystery box til i see some first - but this is making it very difficult! 
I saw a pic of one posted, not what I was expecting!  It was the $24.99 box and had:

Sea salt spray, dry shampoo, beach tonic body oil, double step foot stick, Nellie and Ciara.  Only 2 polishes!! 
I'm considering getting it with the code.  It's actually really good value-wise.


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 10, 2013)

In the mail Julep sent me about the mystery boxes, it showed the featured add ons, but when I click it just takes me to the mystery box page and no add ons are visible.  I can't find them anywhere on the site either... does anyone know where they can be found? I'm new to Julep so maybe I'm missing something....


----------



## yunii (Oct 10, 2013)

You will see the add on option when you check out your shopping bag.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw a pic of one posted, not what I was expecting!  It was the $24.99 box and had:


Sea salt spray, dry shampoo, beach tonic body oil, double step foot stick, Nellie and Ciara.  Only 2 polishes!! 
I'm considering getting it with the code.  It's actually really good value-wise.

Thank you so much for this spoiler.  I almost broke down and ordered this mystery box when I got the $10 off code.  I would have been SO disappointed w/it.  You saved me!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much for this spoiler.  I almost broke down and ordered this mystery box when I got the $10 off code.  I would have been SO disappointed w/it.  You saved me! 




You're welcome @LuckyMoon (I had to try the new tagging thing!).  I'm a sucker for a great value, but I will try to resist.  I'm still really intrigued with the foot item, but heck, the next window opens up _next weekend_ and there's no way it would be here by then. 

I'm also wondering if the reason the value is really good is because those items are more seasonal type items and I could see them going in the savvy deals section soon.


----------



## redjill (Oct 10, 2013)

> Beatrix arrived!!!
> 
> And she is seriously BEAUTIFUL! Reminds me of Deborah Lippmann's Happy Birthday in a black base ... every color of glitter is IN there, depending on how you twist and turn the bottle ... GORGEOUS! For those of you who do not post on Bondi, here is the polish rack that my husband built last month. When I 'fessed up to how MANY are coming THIS month, his reaction was OMG, I didn't build it big enough! Those three bottles on the bottom left shelf? That was in April! My, how things have grown. There must be some kind of fertilizer in that Julep Intro Box, 'cause that's where it all started!


 I love Beatrix too. At first I thought it would just be another black and gold Halloween glitter, like Erica. Imagine my surprise when I found out it had HOLO SPARKIES! I ADORE holographic anything! I become like a crow when I see those rainbow shimmers; I can't stop staring. I don't know why this got poor reviews on the julep site. Who wouldn't love such a pretty polish?


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2013)

> I have never had an issue, thank goodness. Hoping to keep it that way! (San Diego here)


 I am in the San Diego area too but DHL always takes forever. Packages will sometimes just sit in Compton for 3 days and that is just the last place before the San Diego post office. Once usps has it is usually here the next day.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

> > Â  Thank you so much for this spoiler. Â I almost broke down and ordered this mystery box when I got the $10 off code. Â I would have been SO disappointed w/it. Â You saved me!Â  :flowers:
> 
> 
> You're welcome @LuckyMoon (I had to try the new tagging thing!).Â  I'm a sucker for a great value, but I will try to resist.Â  I'm still really intrigued with the foot item, but heck, the next window opens up _next weekend_ and there's no way it would be here by then.Â  I'm also wondering if the reason the value is really good is because those items are more seasonal type items and I could see them going in the savvy deals section soon.Â


 The mystery boxes have been a good value lately. Mine always used to be just at the minimum they said but last months was well above and the one posted from this month has a $117 value for the $70+ box. Since the mystery boxes have been shipping from Seattle I wonder if they have been putting more in them to get rid of stock more quickly there? But I couldn't remember if they were moving all their shipping operations to NJ or not so that may not be the reason. I'm really excited about a mostly product box too. I don't have any of the products in that spoiler but have been curious about them all.


----------



## Natme (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw a pic of one posted, not what I was expecting!  It was the $24.99 box and had:


Sea salt spray, dry shampoo, beach tonic body oil, double step foot stick, Nellie and Ciara.  Only 2 polishes!! 
I'm considering getting it with the code.  It's actually really good value-wise.

*Sighs*



I hope there's some other version and that I don't get that exact same box. I already have a double step which I've used once or twice, and I got Ciara on my It girl box for October. I have really no interest on the rest of the products, I was expecting more nail polish (like on the Galaxy box), the stickers  and maybe a top coat since is inspired on Chevron... This should teach me to not buy on impulse



... Anyways im 550 jules away from giving up on Julep for good and I've only been a maven since August!.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 10, 2013)

> I saw a pic of one posted, not what I was expecting!Â  It was the $24.99 box and had:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm considering getting it with the code.Â  It's actually really good value-wise. I would love to get that box. The polishes would be dupes for me, but I love the products.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

> > Â  I saw a pic of one posted, not what I was expecting!Â  It was the $24.99 box and had:
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Sighs*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope there's some other version and that I don't get that exact same box. I already have a double step which I've used once or twice, and I got Ciara on my It girl box for October. I have really no interest on the rest of the products, I was expecting more nail polish (like on the Galaxy box), the stickers Â and maybe a top coat since is inspired on Chevron... This should teach me to not buy on impulse :eusa_wall: ... Anyways im 550 jules away from giving up on Julep for good and I've only been a maven since August!.Â Â  It's Clara not Ciara, she corrected in the FB swap group. I'm guessing the stickers were accidentally left out or fell out. But I'm surprised there isn't a top coat either. I thought they may put a freedom top coat in them.


----------



## magictodo (Oct 10, 2013)

Do you earn Jules for buying a mystery box like you do for a monthly box?


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't want most of those products. I wish it was something else but it is a great value box, IMO.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Do you earn Jules for buying a mystery box like you do for a monthly box?


 Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magictodo (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nope





Ugh, thanks. I wish Julep had the same kind of points system like Birchbox where regular purchases earn points too!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have an interesting update that I figured I'd better post since yesterday I posted a mini rant in the November thread.

So, I skipped the Oct. box and was really irritated that the Casper + Beatrix set they offered to the skippers for $12.99 was sold out in hours even though the polishes were both still in stock the whole time.  It took them a full 7 business days to reply to me (I guess better late than never), but they said sorry and that they would honor the price if I still wanted it.  I thought that was really nice and not the response I was expecting from them.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nope




Ugh, thanks. I wish Julep had the same kind of points system like Birchbox where regular purchases earn points too!

That would be great specially with all I have bought from them.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope the sea salt spray is in all of them! I bought the big mystery box + mystery add on so crossing my fingers. I was about to use the tenten promo to buy that and a konjac sponge, but decided to save my money in case it's in the mystery box. I'm such a sucker when they send out deals.


----------



## Natme (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's Clara not Ciara, she corrected in the FB swap group.

I'm guessing the stickers were accidentally left out or fell out. But I'm surprised there isn't a top coat either. I thought they may put a freedom top coat in them.
 Ok that's a small relief, I do not have Clara yet. Im still hoping the mystery add on is the freedom top coat with something else and that not all boxes are missing the stickers like it happened with the peeling mask. And I guess with Christmas coming all this stuff I wont use will come in handy as a gift.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 10, 2013)

Someone posted their ultimate box on instagram they got : Sea Salt Spray, Beach Tonic, Double Stem, Cuticle Oil, Freedom Top Coat, and 3 polishes (Amy, Sienna and, Lois)  - looks decent to me!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone posted their ultimate box on instagram they got : Sea Salt Spray, Beach Tonic, Double Stem, Cuticle Oil, Freedom Top Coat, and 3 polishes (Amy, Sienna and, Lois)  - looks decent to me!
I just got the popsugar October box so now I will have two freedom polymers. Excited for the sea salt spray. Got a body tonic in my mystery box two months ago so that will be gifted. The cuticle oil I will use and I will have to see about the double step... This box looks like exactly 120$ value if the zig zag stickers are considered to be 4$, but I'm using maven pricing. I guess they use retail pricing for the value, right?    I wish they told us this would be a beauty mystery box... I probably would not have purchased it. I like the 8+ polish boxes more.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

That looks like an awesome box! One of those polishes and one product would be dupes but the rest I don't have and would like to try! And I think it's kind of funny they seem to have forgotten the chevron stickers in the chevron mystery box. Or at least the first two we've seen.


----------



## angismith (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have an interesting update that I figured I'd better post since yesterday I posted a mini rant in the November thread.

So, I skipped the Oct. box and was really irritated that the Casper + Beatrix set they offered to the skippers for $12.99 was sold out in hours even though the polishes were both still in stock the whole time.  It took them a full 7 business days to reply to me (I guess better late than never), but they said sorry and that they would honor the price if I still wanted it.  I thought that was really nice and not the response I was expecting from them.
That's great, Lolo! Did you take 'em up on their offer?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 10, 2013)

Did anyone post what the mystery add on is yet?


----------



## redjill (Oct 10, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the popsugar October box so now I will have two freedom polymers. Excited for the sea salt spray. Got a body tonic in my mystery box two months ago so that will be gifted. The cuticle oil I will use and I will have to see about the double step... This box looks like exactly 120$ value if the zig zag stickers are considered to be 4$, but I'm using maven pricing. I guess they use retail pricing for the value, right?Â  Â  I wish they told us this would be a beauty mystery box... I probably would not have purchased it. I like the 8+ polish boxes more.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The products are exactly what I need, but those polishes are all dupes. In fact I just bought one of them from the "September best sellers" email. Blah.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Did anyone post what the mystery add on is yet?


 Not that I've seen. I've been going through the store trying to figure out what makes a $42 value though :-D


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> >
> >
> >
> > I just got the popsugar October box so now I will have two freedom polymers. Excited for the sea salt spray. Got a body tonic in my mystery box two months ago so that will be gifted. The cuticle oil I will use and I will have to see about the double step... This box looks like exactly 120$ value if the zig zag stickers are considered to be 4$, but I'm using maven pricing. I guess they use retail pricing for the value, right?Â  Â  I wish they told us this would be a beauty mystery box... I probably would not have purchased it. I like the 8+ polish boxes more.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The products are exactly what I need, but those polishes are all dupes. In fact I just bought one of them from the "September best sellers" email. Blah. I think that was version 2, so maybe you'll get version 1 and it will have non-dupe colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not that I've seen. I've been going through the store trying to figure out what makes a $42 value though :-D
I assume that it will be one polish and a beauty/other item like last month?  If so, since nail polish is $14, that leaves a $28 beauty item, which is only nail &amp;cuticle serum, blank canvas face primer, double duty makeup brush, daylight defense spf 30, cleansing oil, or lipstick trio...  

On the other hand, it could be 3 items... such as 3 polishes, or some other combo.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I assume that it will be one polish and a beauty/other item like last month?  If so, since nail polish is $14, that leaves a $28 beauty item, which is only nail &amp;cuticle serum, blank canvas face primer, double duty makeup brush, daylight defense spf 30, cleansing oil, or lipstick trio...  

On the other hand, it could be 3 items... such as 3 polishes, or some other combo. 
Crossing my fingers it's 3 polishes 

since the rest of the box is so beauty heavy!


----------



## Natme (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone post what the mystery add on is yet?
I'm thinking The freedom top coat and the cuticle oil are the mystery add on, they are both 14.40$ if i'm not mistaken,


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

> > Â  Did anyone post what the mystery add on is yet?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking The freedom top coat and the cuticle oil are the mystery add on, they are both 14.40$ if i'm not mistaken,Â


 No those are apart of the ultimate box and they both retail for $18


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 10, 2013)

@meaganola it work! For one of the bottles but I am still happy! Thanks!!! With that tenten code I am so tempted to go for the big mystery box, but I just order sea salt in the secret store sale. I love the beach tonic for a perfume lol so another of that wouldn't be too bad. But idk if I can justify it. Just wish there were more boxes to see. Too bad the code ends tonight.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 10, 2013)

Estelle is on sale for $7.99 for anyone that skipped the galaxy box. Also Yumi which has been out of stock forever is back and also on sale for $7.99. I used my ten off code for that and two other sale polishes. I still want to see pictures before I consider the mystery box and I did not realize the code was only good for one day only until LinaMingo pointed it out. I had the weirdest message when I tried to check out. It said I had purchased a holographic polish so please select my free gift. All that was listed was the cuticle oil so I selected it but the price of it was added to my cart on the final page so I deleted it. So strange. The free gift page was a little choppy too like it was unfinished. I tried it again with just Estelle in my cart and the free gift screen popped up again.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 10, 2013)

I guess we helped each other out. I missed out on Estelle and have had yumi on my wish list forever. So that solves my dilemma. No mystery box for me. I like the guarantee of a few colors I really want vs possible dupe or a box full of beauty products. Just wish the box was available a little longer to give more people a chance to receive them and post pictures.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm SO GLAD I came here! I had the $24.99 in my cart and ready to go to get the TENTEN discount and now seeing the spoiler? No way! Thanks for saving me from disappointment, although it is a great value if you need/want those items (I do not)!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 10, 2013)

After the spoilers I caved and got the middle one with the mystery add on. Several things in the box will be great for gifts.


----------



## redjill (Oct 10, 2013)

> I think that was version 2, so maybe you'll get version 1 and it will have non-dupe colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Here's hoping. Also, just got an email that Julep forgot to pack the chevron nail stickers and is sending them seperately via the postal service. Not like I was excited about nail stickers, but they were the point of the theme, so...


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 10, 2013)

What is going on with them? First they forget the mask noir and now the Chevron stickers.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What is going on with them? First they forget the mask noir and now the Chevron stickers.
Twice in a row seems strange. We'll see how the next few go....


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 11, 2013)

Maybe that had to reduce their labor force.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2013)

The weird thing is that I thought that the mystery boxes were still coming out of Seattle, and the monthly boxes are coming out of New Jersey, which means that two different warehouses on opposite sides of the country both left out key items of boxes the same month.  Very odd.


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 11, 2013)

ok i bit on zag max box after i saw a photo on instagram, added on pomegranete body scrub for 4.99 and used tenten code =19.98 

and don't forget to use ebates for 4% back on julep 

edit: no referral links, please -Kawaiimeows


----------



## cari12 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just picked up a mini zig and Yumi. $17.98 after the tenten code. I'll probably get product dupes in the mini but I'm putting together little nail &amp; beauty boxes for my sisters this Christmas so I figure it's a good way to get some more things for those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been pondering the tenten promo all day and ended up not using it. I've bought so much from Julep recently that I already have everything I am interested in. There was just 1 polish that I wanted which of course wouldn't work with the promo alone. I almost pulled the trigger on one of the mystery boxes but decided against it since after browsing the site I knew there was nothing I wanted that I didn't already have. The addict in me wanted to buy something but I just couldn't make it happen!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 11, 2013)

I picked up Ciara, Valerie, and a scrub mitt with the $10 off promo code. First purchase I have made since the beginning of August.


----------



## angismith (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been pondering the tenten promo all day and ended up not using it. I've bought so much from Julep recently that I already have everything I am interested in. There was just 1 polish that I wanted which of course wouldn't work with the promo alone. I almost pulled the trigger on one of the mystery boxes but decided against it since after browsing the site I knew there was nothing I wanted that I didn't already have. The addict in me wanted to buy something but I just couldn't make it happen!
LOL! Definitely know that feeling, Flowerfish!


----------



## angismith (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked up Ciara, Valerie, and a scrub mitt with the $10 off promo code. First purchase I have made since the beginning of August. 
Hey, stranger!


----------



## angismith (Oct 11, 2013)

My orders that were in Memphis on Tuesday? The one that I thought might get here yesterday or today? They're still in Memphis...


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 11, 2013)

> My orders that wereÂ in Memphis on Tuesday? The one that I thought might get here yesterday or today? They're still in Memphis...


 My September mystery box sat at the dhl hub 30 minutes from my house for 10 days. The day it got transferred to the USPS it arrived at my house.


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 11, 2013)

Can't post a picture, but did anyone else that ordered the chevron box get this e-mail? Hi there, OH NO. We're sad to report that your chevron stickers did not ship in your Mystery Box. The rest of the fun mystery surprises are wrapped up and on their way to youâ€”but chevron stickers are now shipping separately via USPS. We're so sorry for any inconvenience. Please accept our apology...and this hashtag we created just for you: #chevwrong. Kicking ourselves, The Julep Mystery Box team Kinda disappointed, at least they informed me and fixed the problem before I got the box.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 11, 2013)

> Can't post a picture, but did anyone else that ordered the chevron box get this e-mail? Hi there, OH NO. We're sad to report that your chevron stickers did not ship in your Mystery Box. The rest of the fun mystery surprises are wrapped up and on their way to youâ€”but chevron stickers are now shipping separately via USPS. We're so sorry for any inconvenience. Please accept our apology...and this hashtag we created just for you: #chevwrong. Kicking ourselves, The Julep Mystery Box team Kinda disappointed, at least they informed me and fixed the problem before I got the box.


 Yep! Got it yesterday. I think it's weird they forgot them but nice they fixed it so quickly! Chances are you will get your stickers before the rest of the box. I'm not upset at all.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 11, 2013)

Has anyone posted any pics/spoilers of the ultimare zig zag box? I will be highly disappointed if it's mostly beauty products


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone posted any pics/spoilers of the ultimare zig zag box? I will be highly disappointed if it's mostly beauty products
I'm pretty sure that's mostly what it is. There was one posted in here somewhere, I think.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 11, 2013)

> Has anyone posted any pics/spoilers of the ultimare zig zag box? I will be highly disappointed if it's mostly beauty products


 It is mostly beauty stuff. Pic from IG.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 11, 2013)

This wouldn't be a bad box if I wanted the tonic and spray.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 11, 2013)

> It is mostly beauty stuff. Pic from IG.


 thanks, I just purchased most of those beauty items during the secret store sale ohh well I'll pass them onto my mother and sister


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 11, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about receiving the stickers before the actual box. I wasn't that upset, but I was a bit disappointed! I JUST PURCHASED the freedom polymer top coat, I've been wanting it, Two is better than one though.. So I don't really mind that.I should wait to order things I really want after my mystery boxes though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Oct 12, 2013)

For anyone curious about the mystery add-on, someone posted that they got it on a FB group and it is:

The lip scrub and two polishes: Zora &amp; Karen, not sure if the polishes are the same for everyone though.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 12, 2013)

If anyone is interested in the skin serum, I would recommend getting an intro box from the Maven store.

The bombshell one comes with the skin serum, and then polishes in Valerie &amp; Daria. If you use the First20 code, it bumps it down to $15, plus if you're a maven you get free shipping.

It's a way better deal than the email code they sent out, or trying to buy the serum by itself.

I love julep but I always feel like you really have to dig around on the website and wait a bit to make sure you're not getting screwed over price wise on their newer stuff.

I used my 2000 Jules to get the Bombshell Intro box and the Sept Modern Beauty Box for $12, using the First20 code and my Maven free shipping.

I totally know they're going to have something come out for the holidays that I'll wish I had saved my jules up for since I just spent them. It's like a murphy's law.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 12, 2013)

My tracking states my order was delivered yesterday even though we got no mail whatsoever yesterday. My poor polish is in postal limbo! I decided to get a jump start on packing for an upcoming move and my polish is already all packed away so my upcoming manis are going to be whatever polish I have recently ordered and waiting on, and quite frankly I'm tired of the colors on my nails now. /rant


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tracking states my order was delivered yesterday even though we got no mail whatsoever yesterday.

My poor polish is in postal limbo!
Ugh, I hate it when that happens!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

Hmph.  Still no anniversary points -- and my anniversary was in July/August (I signed up at the very beginning of the Maven program and can't recall the exact date at the moment).  I've sent an email.  It's just a little thing, but it annoys me to not have received those points!  I'm creeping up on being able to get a box plus two add-on polishes with points, and it would be fantastic to be able to get that during the holidays if I end up flat broke and in desperate *want* of a box.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 12, 2013)

How does julep award you birthday jules? Do I have to email them on my birthday? I don't recall them asking for my birth date when I signed up.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Check out this thread for some Christmas cheer: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013 Merry Christmas, ladies!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How does julep award you birthday jules? Do I have to email them on my birthday? I don't recall them asking for my birth date when I signed up.
I don't remember when they asked for it, but I see it on my account now when I go in to edit my Contact Information (the box with my name and email address).  It's not there when I just *look* at the My Information page, but when I click the edit link, it's there.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 12, 2013)

I didn't get my birthday Jules this year, but then I realized I had forgotten to add my birthday to my profile. Whoops!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Check out this thread for some Christmas cheer:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013

Merry Christmas, ladies!
I am one of Santa's elves for the FIRST EVER Secret Santa for NAILS ... would you all please help spread the news about the link above? It's going to be some serious fun!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 12, 2013)

@angiesmith, I don't want to be negative but I hope this will not be any drug store brand since I don't use that and I threw all mines out when I went to 4/5 free. I am excited. I know just the brand. I am not sure it is 4/5 free but it is high end and the colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Not sure if I am using the @ correctly. Let me know if I am not. Happy shopping!!!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 12, 2013)

> @angiesmith, I don't want to be negative but I hope this will not be any drug store brand since I don't use that and I threw all mines out when I went to 4/5 free. I am excited. I know just the brand. I am not sure it is 4/5 free but it is high end and the colors are gorgeous.


 I'm with you. Again, I know it is a bit of fun for lots of folks, but I'm not good with surprises. I hope those of you who do participate enjoy your gifts!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@angiesmith, I don't want to be negative but I hope this will not be any drug store brand since I don't use that and I threw all mines out when I went to 4/5 free. I am excited. I know just the brand. I am not sure it is 4/5 free but it is high end and the colors are gorgeous.
Hi, Jac13! If you sign up for the Secret Santa for NAILS, it will be up to YOUR Santa to decide what to get you. You can make it easy for her by leaving clues around all the nail sites, updating your profiile for your lists of likes or dislikes! It is supposed to be fun and enjoying the fellowship of our friends in the spirit of giving and receiving.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not sure if I am using the @ correctly. Let me know if I am not. Happy shopping!!!
It looks like you used the @ correctly, but spelled my name wrong, so I didn't get the message until I started checking my threads a few minutes ago.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 12, 2013)

Just got my mystery box! Details under the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



I got the Ultimate Zig Zag box and the mystery add-on. 

I received version 1, which was mostly the same as version 2 that was already posted about. 





Body Oil, Sea Salt Spray, Double Step stick, Freedom Top Coat, Cuticle Oil, and three polishes: Sienna, Alaina, and Nellie. I already have Sienna (it's actually on my toes right now) but it's one of my faves so I'm happy to have the back up. I also have the cuticle oil too but those were my only dupes. I'm in LOVE with the scent of the body oil and super glad to have another Freedom Top Coat, my 2 year old dumped mine out all over the carpet about a week after Julep sent them out in our boxes last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The mystery add on was the lip scrub, and two polishes: Zora &amp; Karen. I've been wanting the lip scrub for awhile so I'm thrilled and Zora &amp; Karen are gorgeous.

Very very happy with it! I ordered a mini zig too that should come next week and I think I'm more excited to see what is in that because no one has posted one yet.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm with you. Again, I know it is a bit of fun for lots of folks, but I'm not good with surprises. I hope those of you who do participate enjoy your gifts!
Hi, Jessica! I understand not wanting to participate, but could you please help spread the word on the threads that you post in? Santa would love to have some help!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my mystery box! Details under the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



I got the Ultimate Zig Zag box and the mystery add-on. 

I received version 1, which was mostly the same as version 2 that was already posted about. 





Body Oil, Sea Salt Spray, Double Step stick, Freedom Top Coat, Cuticle Oil, and three polishes: Sienna, Alaina, and Nellie. I already have Sienna (it's actually on my toes right now) but it's one of my faves so I'm happy to have the back up. I also have the cuticle oil too but those were my only dupes. I'm in LOVE with the scent of the body oil and super glad to have another Freedom Top Coat, my 2 year old dumped mine out all over the carpet about a week after Julep sent them out in our boxes last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The mystery add on was the lip scrub, and two polishes: Zora &amp; Karen. I've been wanting the lip scrub for awhile so I'm thrilled and Zora &amp; Karen are gorgeous.

Very very happy with it! I ordered a mini zig too that should come next week and I think I'm more excited to see what is in that because no one has posted one yet. 


 AWESOME HAUL, Cari!


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my mystery box! Details under the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



I got the Ultimate Zig Zag box and the mystery add-on. 

I received version 1, which was mostly the same as version 2 that was already posted about. 





Body Oil, Sea Salt Spray, Double Step stick, Freedom Top Coat, Cuticle Oil, and three polishes: Sienna, Alaina, and Nellie. I already have Sienna (it's actually on my toes right now) but it's one of my faves so I'm happy to have the back up. I also have the cuticle oil too but those were my only dupes. I'm in LOVE with the scent of the body oil and super glad to have another Freedom Top Coat, my 2 year old dumped mine out all over the carpet about a week after Julep sent them out in our boxes last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The mystery add on was the lip scrub, and two polishes: Zora &amp; Karen. I've been wanting the lip scrub for awhile so I'm thrilled and Zora &amp; Karen are gorgeous.

Very very happy with it! I ordered a mini zig too that should come next week and I think I'm more excited to see what is in that because no one has posted one yet. 


 Thanks for the pic, especially the mystery add on which I couldn't find pics of anywhere online!!  I ordered mine on Thursday with the TENTEN code but I got zag max instead.... I'm having a bit of remorse not springing for the Ultimate but hopefully that will disappear once the box arrives...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the pic, especially the mystery add on which I couldn't find pics of anywhere online!!  I ordered mine on Thursday with the TENTEN code but I got zag max instead.... I'm having a bit of remorse not springing for the Ultimate but hopefully that will disappear once the box arrives...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Shannon, that TENTEN code sure came in handy for the mystery box this month, didn't it? I wish they would do something like that every month!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Did everyone see the new promo on FB? Several items are on sale for 7.99 with this promotion if you missed a color in the Rebel Set:





http://bit.ly/186fBmf


----------



## cari12 (Oct 12, 2013)

> > Â  Thanks for the pic, especially the mystery add on which I couldn't find pics of anywhere online!! Â I ordered mine on Thursday with the TENTEN code but I got zag max instead.... I'm having a bit of remorse not springing for the Ultimate but hopefully that will disappear once the box arrives...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Shannon, that TENTEN code sure came in handy for the mystery box this month, didn't it? I wish they would do something like that every month!


 Agree! I only get mystery boxes now if I have a promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kind of miss when they were $19.99 and had the range of value. I mean, I always got the low end value but part if the fun was hoping for the chance at the "big box"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Oct 12, 2013)

> > Â  Just got my mystery box! Details under the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> > Â  Just got my mystery box! Details under the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks and you're welcome ladies!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 12, 2013)

> Hi, Jessica! I understand not wanting to participate, but could you please help spread the word on the threads that you post in? Santa would love to have some help!


 You bet! It is a good idea to have a nail polish exclusive secret Santa.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 12, 2013)

> Did everyone see the new promo on FB? Several items are on sale for 7.99 with this promotion if you missed a color in the Rebel Set:
> 
> http://bit.ly/186fBmf


 I received this in an email. I have all three of those colors because I upgraded my October box.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I received this in an email. I have all three of those colors because I upgraded my October box.
But there are some colors at the 7.99 price that aren't in the CAMO picture, Jessica. Click the link below the picture and check it out!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Meanwhile, back at the DHL Hell Center, my 2 boxes of 7 polishes, ordered on the 1st, that arrived in Memphis on Wednesday morning, just got handed off to USPS THIS afternoon! With Columbus Day holiday, that means Tuesday will be the absolute EARLIEST that I will receive my boxes ... so, from Oct. 1 to Oct. 15 .... my calendar says IF they get delivered Tuesday, it will be the 10th business day. I call that s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g it, Julep, to keep the 5-10 days delivery promise.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 12, 2013)

> But there are some colors at the 7.99 price that aren't in the CAMO picture, Jessica. Click the link below the picture and check it out!


 Thanks [@]angismith[/@]. I'm on my phone so I just clicked on the link and only saw the camo set.


----------



## flynt (Oct 12, 2013)

I got my order from the secret store today which I wasn't expecting since I never received a shipping notice.  Looking forward to trying the sea salt spray, I probably would have gone for the mystery box if I hadn't just bought it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone see the new promo on FB? Several items are on sale for 7.99 with this promotion if you missed a color in the Rebel Set:





http://bit.ly/186fBmf


This pricing doesn't make sense; the 3 nail polishes in the set are also being sold for 7.99 each as part of the promotion so if you buy them all individually it's 24$ total versus 29$ for the set.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

This pricing doesn't make sense; the 3 nail polishes in the set are also being sold for 7.99 each as part of the promotion so if you buy them all individually it's 24$ total versus 29$ for the set.
Julep Marketing Dept.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 12, 2013)

> This pricingÂ doesn't makeÂ sense; the 3 nail polishes in the set are also being sold for 7.99 each as part of the promotion so if you buy them all individually it's 24$ total versus 29$ for the set.


 Exactly. I don't think anyone at Julep can use a calculator.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Exactly. I don't th
Exactly. I don't think anyone at Julep can use a calculator.
LMAO!! Too funny, and so true.... it's like those gift bundles retailers put together that are never actually a good deal...


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Exactly. I don't think anyone at Julep can use a calculator.

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LMAO!! Too funny, and so true.... it's like those gift bundles retailers put together that are never actually a good deal...

I would like to take this opportunity to note that marijuana use by adults is legal -- not decriminalized but straight-up *legal* -- in Washington state.  Have you ever tried to negotiate prices with a vendor in the parking lot of a Grateful Dead show?


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 12, 2013)

> Meanwhile, back at the DHL Hell Center, my 2 boxes of 7 polishes, ordered on the 1st, that arrived in Memphis on Wednesday morning, just got handed off to USPS THIS afternoon! With Columbus Day holiday, that means Tuesday will be the absolute EARLIEST that I will receive my boxes ... so, from Oct. 1 to Oct. 15 .... my calendar says IF they get delivered Tuesday, it will be the 10th business day. I call that s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g it, Julep, to keep the 5-10 days delivery promise.


 Angi - the Julep rep I talked to last week said it's 5 - 10 business days from when the order GETS to DHL, not from when you order. So my order placed on the first, processed thru DHL on the 4th is scheduled to get to me -- on time -- on the 18th. Crazy.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 12, 2013)

> > Exactly. I don't think anyone at Julep can use a calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hehehe!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 12, 2013)

> Angi - the Julep rep I talked to last week said it's 5 - 10 business days from when the order GETS to DHL, not from when you order. So my order placed on the first, processed thru DHL on the 4th is scheduled to get to me -- on time -- on the 18th. Crazy.


 And Julep is ok with that?? What is crazy is that they DO realize it is ridiculous because they use USPS for the maven boxes (&amp; some other orders, I've heard). I know I keep saying this, but it astounds me that they use DHL for some orders and USPS for others.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Angi - the Julep rep I talked to last week said it's 5 - 10 business days from when the order GETS to DHL, not from when you order. So my order placed on the first, processed thru DHL on the 4th is scheduled to get to me -- on time -- on the 18th. Crazy.

They also have a processing time which is 1-5 business days on top of the 5-10 business days for shipping, which may be what the rep was referring to. It shows up in the order receipt.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Exactly. I don't think anyone at Julep can use a calculator.

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LMAO!! Too funny, and so true.... it's like those gift bundles retailers put together that are never actually a good deal...

I would like to take this opportunity to note that marijuana use by adults is legal -- not decriminalized but straight-up *legal* -- in Washington state.  Have you ever tried to negotiate prices with a vendor in the parking lot of a Grateful Dead show?  

-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> omg. this is beyond funny.

their inconsistent pricing reminds me of the south park debt ceiling episode where the treasury dept has to "consult the charts" to decide bailout or not.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think Julep thinks the consumers can't count or are to lazy to count.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 13, 2013)

> > Angi - the Julep rep I talked to last week said it's 5 - 10 business days from when the order GETS to DHL, not from when you order. So my order placed on the first, processed thru DHL on the 4th is scheduled to get to me -- on time -- on the 18th. Crazy.
> 
> 
> They also have a processing time which is 1-5 business days on top of the 5-10 business days for shipping, which may be what the rep was referring to. It shows up in the order receipt.


 My God, that is just ridiculous.


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 13, 2013)

> Meanwhile, back at the DHL Hell Center, my 2 boxes of 7 polishes, ordered on the 1st, that arrived in Memphis on Wednesday morning, just got handed off to USPS THIS afternoon! With Columbus Day holiday, that means Tuesday will be the absolute EARLIEST that I will receive my boxes ... so, from Oct. 1 to Oct. 15 .... my calendar says IF they get delivered Tuesday, it will be the 10th business day. I call that s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g it, Julep, to keep the 5-10 days delivery promise.


 I'm also waiting for my order! My box just isn't moving!! Not happy with DHL!


----------



## centaur74 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone see the new promo on FB? Several items are on sale for 7.99 with this promotion if you missed a color in the Rebel Set:





http://bit.ly/186fBmf
This forum gets me in so much trouble, lol. I wish I upgraded so might have to pick up a couple more colors.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 13, 2013)

I swear that's why you have to be super careful and look around the whole entire site and double check on here for the best deal, their pricing is really inconsistent.

Someone should probably point out to them that the pricing makes no sense as far as the set goes vs the individual bottles.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 13, 2013)

I just wanted to share this, I put on Cleopatra Sunday with no top coat or base coat... I might just be easily impressed but I consider this excellent wear for polish. I have been working 8-12 hour days all week at an auto plant building engines so my nails have been through hell this week. This is the end result. Like I said I could be easily impressed, either way I like Julep a little more now.





Also, Lucky finally made it to me! New mani time!


----------



## centaur74 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just bought Valerie through the $7.99 camo promo. It gave the option for add ons, which was interesting, but they were the same add on choices from the chevron mystery boxes. Almost tempted to do the mystery add on again, but thinking it would probably be the same as the one on the way from the zag max box I ordered.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just wanted to share this, I put on Cleopatra Sunday with no top coat or base coat... I might just be easily impressed but I consider this excellent wear for polish. I have been working 8-12 hour days all week at an auto plant building engines so my nails have been through hell this week.

This is the end result.
Like I said I could be easily impressed, either way I like Julep a little more now.




Also, Lucky finally made it to me! New mani time!
Mine chipped within the first 12 hours. I also had put it on top of another polish though, so that might be why. I want to try it alone before I make judgements, but so far not impressed. It was also a lot shinier after 24 hours. It lost the matte/latex feel very quickly, I don't even know how that works.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 13, 2013)

> Mine chipped within the first 12 hours. I also had put it on top of another polish though, so that might be why. I want to try it alone before I make judgements, but so far not impressed. It was also a lot shinier after 24 hours. It lost the matte/latex feel very quickly, I don't even know how that works.


 This was my experience with it also. The only nails that held up had Beatrix over them, which ruined the latex finish effect.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have yet to use any of my Julep polish I received this month or last.


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 13, 2013)

Finally got my secret store order yesterday.  Which is of course rather amusing since I didn't buy the box this month.  Thank you girls for posting the links to the secret store product pages.  I finally was able to score Julia, which I have been eyeing for months!


----------



## hiheather (Oct 13, 2013)

> Mine chipped within the first 12 hours. I also had put it on top of another polish though, so that might be why. I want to try it alone before I make judgements, but so far not impressed. It was also a lot shinier after 24 hours. It lost the matte/latex feel very quickly, I don't even know how that works.





> This was my experience with it also. The only nails that held up had Beatrix over them, which ruined the latex finish effect.


 Hm. Mine didn't start chipping away till a couple days in. I do understand what you mean about the latex losing its color, my thumb nail has a weird texture and sheen to it. The rest held up nicely for me though.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Also, Lucky finally made it to me! New mani time!
I must be in a silly mood this morning ... @hiheather, so glad you finally got Lucky!


----------



## ta78 (Oct 13, 2013)

After seeing some of the boxes I caved and ordered the medium mystery box. I already have the sea salt spray, but have been wanting the beach tonic and double step so with the 20% off code it was worth getting. I will just gift or maybe sell the dupe.

I am in Seattle and it has been hit or miss with DHL shipping to me. We will see.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 13, 2013)

I used my free polish code for Beatrix and since the add on screen came up I ordered the swatch me stickers ( it absolutely kills my OCD that some of my julep's don't have them ) and the mystery add on bag. So now I have 3 julep orders since 10/4, 4 if you count the maven box and I've only recd one of them. Does anyone know the difference between the standard free 5-10 day shipping and the one they want 3.99 (I think) for that is also 5-10 days. Why would I pay 3.99 for the same shot at 10 days.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 13, 2013)

> I used my free polish code for Beatrix and since the add on screen came up I ordered the swatch me stickers ( it absolutely kills my OCD that some of my julep's don't have them ) and the mystery add on bag. So now I have 3 julep orders since 10/4, 4 if you count the maven box and I've only recd one of them. Does anyone know the difference between the standard free 5-10 day shipping and the one they want 3.99 (I think) for that is also 5-10 days. Why would I pay 3.99 for the same shot at 10 days.


 Don't pay the $3.99! You may want to wait til [@]angismith[/@] confirms, but I believe you will still be getting The exact same DHL service available for free. Earlier this month she &amp; I each ordered our free polishes on the same day, &amp; she paid the extra for shipping. We live in the same region, and received our polishes on the same day. I do believe she had her $3.99 refunded &amp; talked with customer service, so she probably has more info.


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 13, 2013)

dahlia and valerie from October rebel set


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dahlia and valerie from October rebel set








Very pretty!  They really complement each other.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dahlia and valerie from October rebel set








Love those two colors together!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 14, 2013)

When I used Cleopatra the first two nails where done carefully one at a time and they outlasted the ones I did 3 days later more sloppily. Those started chipping the next day. 3 thin coats worked best. I think I went thicker when I did them all and I still ended up needing 3 coats


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 14, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Edith polish from the Hope Trio yet? I tried mine out last night and do not like the formula of this polish. Mine is very thick with almost a textured look to it. I put the Freedom Polymer Top Coat on top of it which did help but I'm still not loving this texture. Anyone else try it? I'm wondering if all of them are like this or if I just got unlucky with this one.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 14, 2013)

> Don't pay the $3.99! You may want to wait til [@]angismith[/@] confirms, but I believe you will still be getting The exact same DHL service available for free. Earlier this month she &amp; I each ordered our free polishes on the same day, &amp; she paid the extra for shipping. We live in the same region, and received our polishes on the same day. I do believe she had her $3.99 refunded &amp; talked with customer service, so she probably has more info.


 Did not plan on using it lol it seems too odd to me. Angi please chime in with your experience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> dahlia and valerie from October rebel set


 Now I wish I had gotten both colors. I have Valerie but wow do those colors really look good together.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 14, 2013)

ugh. I want to try out the other two polishes I got this month but I am completely out of all cotton type products and keep forgetting to stop at target to get some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've lost 4 nails to peeling already. yuck.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 14, 2013)

I tried Casper again today. I applied three coats by itself and now the glow in the dark works great!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm so happy I'm getting Valerie in the set i ordered, it's gorgeous!

My order shipped today, so we'll see how it goes as far as getting to me.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think I stumbled into the Spooky Surprise they have been hinting at on Facebook....  I wonder if there will be a promo or add-ons tomorrow. 

http://www.julep.com/the-bogeyman.html

http://www.julep.com/frankly.html

http://www.julep.com/batgirl.html

http://www.julep.com/moonlit-monster.html

http://www.julep.com/flying-fright.html

http://www.julep.com/candy-corn.html

http://www.julep.com/creepy.html

edit:  There are a few others, mostly duos with the various crackle polishes from last year.


----------



## ta78 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I stumbled into the Spooky Surprise they have been hinting at on Facebook....  I wonder if there will be a promo or add-ons tomorrow. 

http://www.julep.com/the-bogeyman.html

http://www.julep.com/frankly.html

http://www.julep.com/batgirl.html

http://www.julep.com/moonlit-monster.html

http://www.julep.com/flying-fright.html

http://www.julep.com/candy-corn.html

http://www.julep.com/creepy.html

edit:  There are a few others, mostly duos with the various crackle polishes from last year. 

I want that scarf.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 15, 2013)

They have it in brown too:  http://www.julep.com/haunted-hayride.html


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 15, 2013)

> I think I stumbled into the Spooky Surprise they have been hinting at on Facebook....Â  I wonder if there will be a promo or add-ons tomorrow.Â  http://www.julep.com/the-bogeyman.html http://www.julep.com/frankly.html http://www.julep.com/batgirl.html http://www.julep.com/moonlit-monster.html http://www.julep.com/flying-fright.html http://www.julep.com/candy-corn.html http://www.julep.com/creepy.html edit:Â  There are a few others, mostly duos with the various crackle polishes from last year.Â


 This is awesome, I've been eyeing Lucy for a while and it is in the Creepy duo for $9.99 with Florence. What a steal. I just checked out with that amazing duo.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is awesome, I've been eyeing Lucy for a while and it is in the Creepy duo for $9.99 with Florence. What a steal. I just checked out with that amazing duo.

I was looking at that one too.  I broke down and bought Lucy during the $7 sale they had a couple weeks ago.  I wish I waited!


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 15, 2013)

I pretty much have one polish out of every single set, I may go with the moonlit monster set only because I want the scarf.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 15, 2013)

> I think I stumbled into the Spooky Surprise they have been hinting at on Facebook....Â  I wonder if there will be a promo or add-ons tomorrow.Â  http://www.julep.com/the-bogeyman.html http://www.julep.com/frankly.html http://www.julep.com/batgirl.html http://www.julep.com/moonlit-monster.html http://www.julep.com/flying-fright.html http://www.julep.com/candy-corn.html http://www.julep.com/creepy.html edit:Â  There are a few others, mostly duos with the various crackle polishes from last year.Â


 Nice! Candy corn is a great deal and first20 still works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 15, 2013)

I want the scarves wish they were separate bc I have at least one color from each set.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried Casper again today. I applied three coats by itself and now the glow in the dark works great!
Did you do anything special or just apply three coats?  The one time I tried it I put it over my existing polish and it didn't work.  I've been meaning to go back and try again.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dahlia and valerie from October rebel set




I love your nails! I have Valerie, and have yet to use it, but I think I may need to soon. It is such a cute color.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you do anything special or just apply three coats?  The one time I tried it I put it over my existing polish and it didn't work.  I've been meaning to go back and try again.
I applied Casper only to the tips of my nails. I think I used three coats, and they were thick coats, but it worked pretty well. I think like a lot of the glow-in-the-dark stuff I remember from childhood you have to keep it exposed to light. The longer and brighter the light exposure, the longer and brighter the glow-in-the dark.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I applied Casper only to the tips of my nails. I think I used three coats, and they were thick coats, but it worked pretty well. I think like a lot of the glow-in-the-dark stuff I remember from childhood you have to keep it exposed to light. The longer and brighter the light exposure, the longer and brighter the glow-in-the dark.
Thanks!  I'll have to try this again.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used my free polish code for Beatrix and since the add on screen came up I ordered the swatch me stickers ( it absolutely kills my OCD that some of my julep's don't have them ) and the mystery add on bag. So now I have 3 julep orders since 10/4, 4 if you count the maven box and I've only recd one of them.

Does anyone know the difference between the standard free 5-10 day shipping and the one they want 3.99 (I think) for that is also 5-10 days. Why would I pay 3.99 for the same shot at 10 days.


Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't pay the $3.99! You may want to wait til @angismith confirms, but I believe you will still be getting The exact same DHL service available for free. Earlier this month she &amp; I each ordered our free polishes on the same day, &amp; she paid the extra for shipping. We live in the same region, and received our polishes on the same day. I do believe she had her $3.99 refunded &amp; talked with customer service, so she probably has more info.
Sorry I was gone yesterday .... yes, I ordered my free polish voucher and used the $3.99 shipping option to avoid DHL. After days and days of no email, I got through to CS and found out that they had used DHL anyway. They refunded my $3.99 without me asking and stated their policy is now to use USPS for monthly boxes and DHL for online orders.

I got a promotional email for Halloween today. It states you have to pay $5.99 for expedited shipping, but it does not say whether that is through DHL or other. I had said on FB that I was willing to pay a SMALL fee for shipping, but there's NO WAY I am paying $5.99 for a $7.99 polish. I will save my money and use it for the $10 offers that I get for butter London! I loved being a Maven and they are DESTROYING that! Maybe if their polish were superior to another high-end polish, but with the size of their bottles and no sales, they think their polish is worth as much as Chanel? WTH?


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dahlia and valerie from October rebel set








Beautiful color combo, @jessrose18, and your nails are looking great!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried the Edith polish from the Hope Trio yet? I tried mine out last night and do not like the formula of this polish. Mine is very thick with almost a textured look to it. I put the Freedom Polymer Top Coat on top of it which did help but I'm still not loving this texture. Anyone else try it? I'm wondering if all of them are like this or if I just got unlucky with this one.

I just wish it would GET HERE so I could try it! Not out for delivery today either! Ordered on the 1st.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I stumbled into the Spooky Surprise they have been hinting at on Facebook....  I wonder if there will be a promo or add-ons tomorrow. 

http://www.julep.com/the-bogeyman.html

http://www.julep.com/frankly.html

http://www.julep.com/batgirl.html

http://www.julep.com/moonlit-monster.html

http://www.julep.com/flying-fright.html

http://www.julep.com/candy-corn.html

http://www.julep.com/creepy.html

edit:  There are a few others, mostly duos with the various crackle polishes from last year. 

Hey, @Kennelly1017, you are right, you did stumble on something ... I woke up to an email this morning ... see my response below! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Sorry I was gone yesterday .... yes, I ordered my free polish voucher and used the $3.99 shipping option to avoid DHL. After days and days of no email, I got through to CS and found out that they had used DHL anyway. They refunded my $3.99 without me asking and stated their policy is now to use USPS for monthly boxes and DHL for online orders.

I got a promotional email for Halloween today. It states you have to pay $5.99 for expedited shipping, but it does not say whether that is through DHL or other. I had said on FB that I was willing to pay a SMALL fee for shipping, but there's NO WAY I am paying $5.99 for a $7.99 polish. I will save my money and use it for the $10 offers that I get for butter London! I loved being a Maven and they are DESTROYING that! Maybe if their polish were superior to another high-end polish, but with the size of their bottles and no sales, they think their polish is worth as much as Chanel? WTH?


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 15, 2013)

I didn't get the e-mail yet! Thanks for confirming Angi. Any special offer along with the sets or just the offer for us to pay more $ to make up for their crappy shipping??



> Beautiful color combo, @jessrose18, andÂ your nails are looking great!!! I just wish it would GET HERE so I could try it! Not out for delivery today either! Ordered on the 1st. Hey, @Kennelly1017, you are right, you did stumble on something ... I woke up to an email this morning ... see my response below!Â


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 15, 2013)

​









 





 like us   

 tweet us   

 be inspired   

 watch how-tos












  Quantities are limited. Taxes vary by location. *Order by 10/25/2013 and use expedited shipping for delivery in time for Halloween. Expedited shipping costs $5.99*. Free gift offer applies to first 200 items purchased in the Spooky Sets catalog. Gift will be placed in the order upon shipping, and does not need to be added to the shopping bag. No exchanges or returns on free gift, sets, or individual set items.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't get the e-mail yet! Thanks for confirming Angi. Any special offer along with the sets or just the offer for us to pay more $ to make up for their crappy shipping??
Just the deals on the curated sets. But so many of them involve dupes that I didn't really see anything I really wanted. Esp. with the short period of time that I will have to enjoy them! I really want Casper, but can't bring myself to buy it just for a few days wear ... and I don't go trick or treating ..... I could seriously see ordering this in abundance if I had kids though ... an added safety feature during trick or treating!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have an almost two year old who is learning colors and loves moms different colored nails! I think he is gonna love glow in the dark. I ordered the Boogeyman set and Batgirl (or the other similar one) last night. Hopefully that will still count toward the first 200 orders. I didn't pay for expedited shipping so I guess I will just be out of season. Oh well!



> Just the deals on the curated sets. But so many of them involve dupes that I didn't really see anything I really wanted. Esp. with the short period of time that I will have to enjoy them! I really want Casper, but can't bring myself to buy it just for a few days wear ... and I don't go trick or treating ..... I could seriously see ordering this in abundance if I had kids though ... an added safety feature during trick or treating!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 15, 2013)

> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing the e-mail. Did you end up ordering the Candy Corn Set? I was looking at that one but too many dups to make it worth it for me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 15, 2013)

@Kennelly1017 yep I did



I've wanted Leila for a while and I think Julep has really nice whites.  Not sure about a frosty orange but I like oranges so I figured it's worth a shot for $3 each.  I'm not planning on wearing these for Halloween or anything so I guess no biggie if it takes forever to get here.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Order by 10/25/2013 and use expedited shipping for delivery in time for Halloween. Expedited shipping costs $5.99*.

Huh.  So let me see if I have this straight:

Julep is launching HALLOWEEN-themed sets today, but we have to pay "expedited" shipping to ensure that we receive them by Halloween?

ROFLMAO at the sheer, unmitigated gall of that one.

Maybe they should have skipped Halloween and moved right on to the (American) Thanksgiving-themed sets?

Even so ... for a brief second I was tempted (the deal on Casper and those bats is a good one).  But then I checked the tracking for my Secret Store order that I placed on October 1, first moved by DHL on October 4, just got to my state on October 11 and saw that it has now been labeled "MISSENT" by USPS.  Yeah, not going to be ordering one of these, no matter how many "secret" spooky gifts there are.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Order by 10/25/2013 and use expedited shipping for delivery in time for Halloween. Expedited shipping costs $5.99*.

Huh.  So let me see if I have this straight:

Julep is launching HALLOWEEN-themed sets today, but we have to pay "expedited" shipping to ensure that we receive them by Halloween?

ROFLMAO at the sheer, unmitigated gall of that one.

Maybe they should have skipped Halloween and moved right on to the (American) Thanksgiving-themed sets?

Even so ... for a brief second I was tempted (the deal on Casper and those bats is a good one).  But then I checked the tracking for my Secret Store order that I placed on October 1, first moved by DHL on October 4, just got to my state on October 11 and saw that it has now been labeled "MISSENT" by USPS.  Yeah, not going to be ordering one of these, no matter how many "secret" spooky gifts there are.
It mainly means if you order by 10/25,  you have to receive expedited shipping. On the other hand, if you order now, you'll probably get it since processing time is ~10 business days (usually an average of 7-8 business days) so you would still get FS


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Order by 10/25/2013 and use expedited shipping for delivery in time for Halloween. Expedited shipping costs $5.99*.

Huh.  So let me see if I have this straight:

Julep is launching HALLOWEEN-themed sets today, but we have to pay "expedited" shipping to ensure that we receive them by Halloween?

ROFLMAO at the sheer, unmitigated gall of that one.

Maybe they should have skipped Halloween and moved right on to the (American) Thanksgiving-themed sets?

Even so ... for a brief second I was tempted (the deal on Casper and those bats is a good one).  But then I checked the tracking for my Secret Store order that I placed on October 1, first moved by DHL on October 4, just got to my state on October 11 and saw that it has now been labeled "MISSENT" by USPS.  Yeah, not going to be ordering one of these, no matter how many "secret" spooky gifts there are.

Yep.  I was thinking about ordering a set but then I checked my mystery box order tracking.  And it still hasn't moved out of Washington.  Nope.  Not going to get anymore more if you ship DHL.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 15, 2013)

FWIW, the site had been wonky all day, not giving Mavens free shipping. I just called them and they said it should be fixed now, but if you're still having problems, give them a call. I just placed my order over the phone, and they even gave me my coupon code and made sure I got free shipping. It was a nice experience.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 15, 2013)

FINALLY got my missing Beatrix, and more candy corn LOL I looooove looking at Beatrix, it's so sparkly!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FINALLY got my missing Beatrix, and more candy corn LOL I looooove looking at Beatrix, it's so sparkly!
YEAH! I LOVE Beatrix. She is seriously BEAUTIFUL! I ordered her with my free nail polish coupon.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 15, 2013)

Am I going crazy because I didn't see that orange crackle color in the email promo picture. Nvm. Found it. I looked at swatches and disappointed it looks very dull on the nails. Is it so much to ask for neon crackles?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redjill (Oct 15, 2013)

> Am I going crazy because I didn't see that orange crackle color in the email promo picture. Nvm. Found it. I looked at swatches and disappointed it looks very dull on the nails. Is it so much to ask for neon crackles?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nails Inc sells neon crackle polish. It's on sale on sephora.com. They have an orange, a pink, and a green.


----------



## redjill (Oct 15, 2013)

> @Kennelly1017 yep I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've wanted Leila for a while and I think Julep has really nice whites.Â  Not sure about a frosty orange but I like oranges so I figured it's worth a shot for $3 each.Â  I'm not planning on wearing these for Halloween or anything so I guess no biggie if it takes forever to get here.


 Karen in the Candy Corn set is more of a golden peach shimmer. It's really pretty, but not really a true orange. A lot of these sets have dupes, so I'm not too thrilled, but the Boogeyman set and the set with the orange crackle are pretty intriguing.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Would you believe my orders showed up today after all? Not together though. We have a new mail lady and she had to double back around with my second box. Everything was perfect until I started pulling tops off to swatch the tops. Dear husband was helping and he wants you all to know that this is HIS fingers in the picture and not mine because he doesn't want anybody to think that his wife has fingers that look like that! His words, not mine ... Macho still lives). This is FINA. It broke off at the glass while removing the cap for swatching ... second time it has happened to me with Julep, so be careful ladies when you try to pull those caps off .... Shelby in Customer Service filed my report AND swapped FINA for CASPER since it was on sale today in sets. She did ask if I could send her a picture of the bottle. I totally understand why they have to ask for this and I got if off to her right away. But if you're wondering what FINA looks like:





And here is what else I ordered: Hope Trio (Edith, Avery, and Evie), Kylie, and Marion, and across the top - Nail 911.


----------



## Natme (Oct 15, 2013)

My stuff too got delivered today... BUT somewhere else! Someone around here is enjoying my zig zag box and my 2 Nail 911 *sighs* Even tho I was super disappointed with the mystery box I still wanted it since I paid for it. Now to see how I get this issued solved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My stuff too got delivered today... BUT somewhere else! Someone around here is enjoying my zig zag box and my 2 Nail 911 *sighs* Even tho I was super disappointed with the mystery box I still wanted it since I paid for it. Now to see how I get this issued solved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Now THAT stinks! Call Julep right away. Remember they are on Western Time, so they should still be there.


----------



## Natme (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now THAT stinks! Call Julep right away. Remember they are on Western Time, so they should still be there.
I did , Hannah was very nice about it but they still need me to contact my local post office before they can agree to re-send my stuff. I will be visiting them tomorrow morning, this is what happens when my mail-man goes on vacation lol. Hope you are enjoying your items!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did , Hannah was very nice about it but they still need me to contact my local post office before they can agree to re-send my stuff. I will be visiting them tomorrow morning, this is what happens when my mail-man goes on vacation lol. Hope you are enjoying your items!
Not really ... I'm having more fun reading on here! But I have to quit soon so I can get up around 4 to get cleaned up and go to the hospital for a gallbladder function scan tomorrow. No nail polish orders too.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YEAH! I LOVE Beatrix. She is seriously BEAUTIFUL! I ordered her with my free nail polish coupon. 
I almost ordered her as an add-on, but didn't I have been mentally kicking myself since. She looks gorgeous.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 15, 2013)

> YEAH! I LOVE Beatrix. She is seriously BEAUTIFUL! I ordered her with my free nail polish coupon.Â


 I order Beatrix for free as well. Can she come already so I can pair her with Cleopatra? Think I might go for the bogeyman set. Cleopatra will be my only dupe but I want the scarf so bad even though I am not a scarf person, it's just beautiful.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 15, 2013)

Beatrix is so gorgeous. I love the iridescent sparkles. I used her as a topcoat over metallic gold. Not cleaned up yet, but wanted to share:


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 15, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow Angi!


----------



## klg534 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I order Beatrix for free as well. Can she come already so I can pair her with Cleopatra?

Think I might go for the bogeyman set. Cleopatra will be my only dupe but I want the scarf so bad even though I am not a scarf person, it's just beautiful.
how is everyone getting free polishes?!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 15, 2013)

so when do we get the coupon for free polish for taking 3 months in a row? I used jules for this month, so maybe thats what happened, but I also may have missed the email, its set to my school email which I never check now... (off to check now)


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 15, 2013)

I



> how is everyone getting free polishes?!Â


 I recd a code in my email for taken my maven box three months in a row.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 15, 2013)

i got my code on the 27th i believe?  whatever the day we're charged for boxes


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 15, 2013)

Just got my ultimate mystery box... version two, with 

oil spray, salt spray, cuticle oil, foot stick, and three polishes (amy, sienna, and lois). Good value. Already have the oil spray so will be gifting that. I was going to buy the sea salt spray so I'm glad in came in the box, but I will say this is the least exciting mystery box I've gotten.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Beatrix is so gorgeous. I love the iridescent sparkles. I used her as a topcoat over metallic gold. Not cleaned up yet, but wanted to share:






Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Good luck tomorrow Angi!
Thanks for sharing Beatrix with us! And thanks for the good wishes. I have no idea how this test is done (gallbladder function test).


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm afraid to order a spooky set because I really don't think I'll receive it in time for Halloween. But some of them look really nice.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 15, 2013)

> Beatrix is so gorgeous. I love the iridescent sparkles. I used her as a topcoat over metallic gold. Not cleaned up yet, but wanted to share:


 Ooh! That's a great idea. Now I want to try Beatrix over a gold! Or maybe over the yellow from the Oct box? Also, after seeing the curated sets I'm dying to do a candy corn mani. I don't have the yellow they have in the candy corn set, but I'm thinking Nicholette, Karen, &amp; Nadia would do nicely. I did my Fiore/Francis stamp mani on Saturday &amp; there are absolutely no chips &amp; the tip wear is barely noticeable. I think I've finally found the base coat &amp; top coat that works for me! Zoya Anchor &amp; Armor! I've NEVER had a mani last this long.


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ooh! That's a great idea. Now I want to try Beatrix over a gold! Or maybe over the yellow from the Oct box?

Also, after seeing the curated sets I'm dying to do a candy corn mani. I don't have the yellow they have in the candy corn set, but I'm thinking Nicholette, Karen, &amp; Nadia would do nicely.

I did my Fiore/Francis stamp mani on Saturday &amp; there are absolutely no chips &amp; the tip wear is barely noticeable. I think I've finally found the base coat &amp; top coat that works for me! Zoya Anchor &amp; Armor! I've NEVER had a mani last this long.
I LOVE anchor &amp; armor! I use that combination a LOT, and always get extremely good wear with it. I haven't been using it recently though because my nails have been peeling so I've been using Nailtiques 2 as my base coat and after maybe 2 weeks my nails seem as good as new!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2013)

yup, it was in my inbox. I keep forgetting I really need to port that email over to the alumni kind. whoops. I have tried switching my julep email so many times, it never works.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2013)

So, I can't decide on a color... so which Julep color do you think is the most unique? I wanted to get Julia, but sadly it it out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking maybe Blakley or Reiko, but not swooning over either. I would love to hear your stand out polish picks.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 16, 2013)

> So, I can't decide on a color... so which Julep color do you think is the most unique? I wanted to get Julia, but sadly it it out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking maybe Blakley or Reiko, but not swooning over either. I would love to hear your stand out polish picks.


 It took me about three days to decide. First I went through my wish list but most of them were out of stock. Then I was afraid of getting a dupe so I made a list of what I already had especially since I just ordered evie when I actually have her. At the end is the day I narrowed it down to something full maven price to get my my money's worth and remembered Beatrix not being part of any of my recent orders. Sorry I don't have a color suggestion but I can definately understand it being hard to pick a color.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I can't decide on a color... so which Julep color do you think is the most unique? I wanted to get Julia, but sadly it it out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking maybe Blakley or Reiko, but not swooning over either. I would love to hear your stand out polish picks.
I adore Julia it is one of my all time favorite polishes, and I always get compliments when I wear it. I sadly haven't tried the other two, but from online pics I really like Blakely.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I can't decide on a color... so which Julep color do you think is the most unique? I wanted to get Julia, but sadly it it out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking maybe Blakley or Reiko, but not swooning over either. I would love to hear your stand out polish picks.

blakely is nice but I do like julia more. I'm not sure why it's still out of stock because I just bought a back up bottle during the secret store sale. Maybe if you could call them and order julia over the phone?


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 16, 2013)

Also I know alot of people were looking to purchase the skull scarf, I was able to purchase the exact one on ebay if anyone is interested I could only find the black one though

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-White-Sugar-Skull-Print-Soft-Lightweight-Ladies-Neck-Scarf-Wrap-Shawl-/161095774847?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&amp;hash=item25820e727f


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I can't decide on a color... so which Julep color do you think is the most unique? I wanted to get Julia, but sadly it it out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking maybe Blakley or Reiko, but not swooning over either. I would love to hear your stand out polish picks.
Reiko is sooo beautiful!  I think it's very different, but I guess that depends on what you already have


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 16, 2013)

> Â
> 
> 
> > Beatrix is so gorgeous. I love the iridescent sparkles. I used her as a topcoat over metallic gold. Not cleaned up yet, but wanted to share: Â
> ...


 Gah -- didn't realize what an awful picture that was until I saw it on the computer this morning.Â  Here's a better one:



Yellow would probably look terrific under it.Â  You do kind of lose the gold hexes layering over gold, but it's very festive.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 16, 2013)

My favorite right now is Evie.  I have wore it twice in the last couple of  weeks.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 16, 2013)

I am finally getting one of my packages.  The one that shipped 10/4.  I still have two out there and soon to be three when I order the boogey man.  Why do I keep doing this to my self.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 16, 2013)

My zigzag ultimate mystery box arrived yesterday.  Wonder when the actual zigzag stickers will arrive?  Great value, and several of the items will be Christmas gifts.



Spoiler











Always happy to get the Freedom top coat, and was wanting to try out the Sea Salt Spray.  I've already got the dry oil spray, which clogs on me and won't spray (anybody else have that problem?).  I'm gifting Lois to my aunt for Christmas, as it's her kind of color.


----------



## redjill (Oct 16, 2013)

Got my mystery box yesterday also! I'm so glad I got version 1 of the big box. I only got one polish dupe from that. I also did the mystery add on, and I'm so glad I did. I can take another polish off my wish list. There was a dupe in that set, but my sister was very happy with it. So another happy mystery box customer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Beatrix is so gorgeous. I love the iridescent sparkles. I used her as a topcoat over metallic gold. Not cleaned up yet, but wanted to share:




I did the same thing, but over Casper. I got so many compliments. If you have these two colors YOU MUST try them together. Wish I had a picture it was BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 16, 2013)

I got my mini zig yesterday! Sea salt spray &amp; double step (both dupes from the big box) and then two polishes: Alice &amp; Sylvia! Both new for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They remembered the chevron stickers this time so I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 16, 2013)

> So, I can't decide on a color... so which Julep color do you think is the most unique? I wanted to get Julia, but sadly it it out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking maybe Blakley or Reiko, but not swooning over either. I would love to hear your stand out polish picks.


 I got Blakely &amp; Reiko in the cosmic mystery box, they are both gorgeous but I especially love Blakely! I'm boring and will probably get Nicolette or another white since I don't have any white polishes yet. But we will see when I get my voucher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ta78 (Oct 17, 2013)

> So, I can't decide on a color... so which Julep color do you think is the most unique? I wanted to get Julia, but sadly it it out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking maybe Blakley or Reiko, but not swooning over either. I would love to hear your stand out polish picks.


 I got both in my mystery box last month. I am in love with Reiko.


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes, mystery box arrived before I went to work!! I got a quick look and had to leave. Excited though! I got the mystery add on. But the colors I received were Lois, Zora, Karen, Sienna, and Amy. Sooo happy no dupes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 17, 2013)

birthday mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:  julep missy (rebel set), Julep Paris (secret store sale october), Julep Reiko (champagne trio)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 17, 2013)

> birthday mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />: Â julep missy (rebel set), Julep Paris (secret store sale october), Julep Reiko (champagne trio)


 I love it! Your nails look like a party! So fun and sparkley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Natme (Oct 18, 2013)

@jessrose18 Beautiful, love the color combination


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would you believe my orders showed up today after all? Not together though. We have a new mail lady and she had to double back around with my second box. Everything was perfect until I started pulling tops off to swatch the tops. Dear husband was helping and he wants you all to know that this is HIS fingers in the picture and not mine because he doesn't want anybody to think that his wife has fingers that look like that! His words, not mine ... Macho still lives). This is FINA. It broke off at the glass while removing the cap for swatching ... second time it has happened to me with Julep, so be careful ladies when you try to pull those caps off .... Shelby in Customer Service filed my report AND swapped FINA for CASPER since it was on sale today in sets. She did ask if I could send her a picture of the bottle. I totally understand why they have to ask for this and I got if off to her right away. But if you're wondering what FINA looks like:





And here is what else I ordered: Hope Trio (Edith, Avery, and Evie), Kylie, and Marion, and across the top - Nail 911.




Sorry to hear what happened with your polish &amp; that's sweet of your hubby to take care of you and admit its his hands.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Beatrix is so gorgeous. I love the iridescent sparkles. I used her as a topcoat over metallic gold. Not cleaned up yet, but wanted to share:




So cute!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  birthday mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:  julep missy (rebel set), Julep Paris (secret store sale october), Julep Reiko (champagne trio)








That's beautiful!


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful mani!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  birthday mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:  julep missy (rebel set), Julep Paris (secret store sale october), Julep Reiko (champagne trio)









This is great -- your nails look so HAPPY!

Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Help us celebrate this weekend with a new forum under Nail Talk: Nail Art &amp; Stamping:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping

_*Thank you so much, MuT and Zadidoll for setting up this forum for us to share our artistic manicures, product reviews, how-to ideas, etc. No matter what brand you love the most, this forum is for ALL nail polish brands. The focus is strictly on the art - whether it is a new version of a French manicure, learning to stamp, or just showing off your creativity with geometry, beginning to use rhinestones and striping tape, you name it - if it is beyond a simple and elegant single polish manicure, please share it with us here also, even though you may have also shared it with a subscription group or What Polish Are You Wearing? I hope this forum reflects all the beauty that is NAIL ART!*_


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my mini zig yesterday! Sea salt spray &amp; double step (both dupes from the big box) and then two polishes: Alice &amp; Sylvia! Both new for me




*They remembered the chevron stickers this time so I'm excited to try them out.*
Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but are the stickers regular stencil-type stickers, or are they polish strips? If they're polish strips that's pretty darn cool and I hope they have them as an add on sometime!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 19, 2013)

> > I got my mini zig yesterday! Sea salt spray
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but are the stickers regular stencil-type stickers, or are they polish strips? If they're polish strips that's pretty darn cool and I hope they have them as an add on sometime!Â Â


 I don't know the difference. Lol. You put these on the nail, trim to size and put a top coat over. These are the first nail sticker type thing I've used so I'm not familiar with other types.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 19, 2013)

Today I received my Creepy order that I placed on Tuesday evening. For dhl standards I would consider that fast shipping! I'm happy. What I am not happy about is that I was charged $3.99 for shipping. I was definitely signed in to my maven account when I made this purchase and I definitely selected free shipping. I have shot Julep an email so hopefully they can remove that charge. The creepy set was a great deal for $9.99 and showed up with a little bonus item, I'm on my phone so can't do a spoiler right now but it was not very exciting.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Today I received my Creepy order that I placed on Tuesday evening. For dhl standards I would consider that fast shipping! I'm happy. What I am not happy about is that I was charged $3.99 for shipping. I was definitely signed in to my maven account when I made this purchase and I definitely selected free shipping. I have shot Julep an email so hopefully they can remove that charge. The creepy set was a great deal for $9.99 and showed up with a little bonus item, I'm on my phone so can't do a spoiler right now but it was not very exciting.


 You're lucky! I ordered my candy corn set Tuesday morning and its still in WA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually excited for the window to open tomorrow! It's been awhile since I could say that. I also have enough Jules for a free box - score!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't have enough Jules for a box, but I just sold some perfume oil, so I have a little more wiggle room in the budget! I'm saving my Jules up for a free box for January anyway (January baby over here! I need to do a little more digging into what non-food-related companies do birthday things since my birthdays are more than slightly lackluster, and I want *something* fun to mark the occasion). ETA: Actually, I think I *do* have enough for a free box! I'm still going to save them for January, though.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't know the difference. Lol. You put these on the nail, trim to size and put a top coat over. These are the first nail sticker type thing I've used so I'm not familiar with other types.
I decided to try them more as a stencil just to get the outline.  It worked okay, considering it was my first attempt.  I just don't have the patience it takes to do good nail art, but at least I attempted something different



.





I used Char, Nicolette, and Payton. For a white polish, I was impressed with Nicolette.  I just ordered Butter London's Cotton Bud, so I'll have to compare the two.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't know the difference. Lol. You put these on the nail, trim to size and put a top coat over. These are the first nail sticker type thing I've used so I'm not familiar with other types.
I have stickers that I can stick on the nail and paint over or use as guides to make a clean edge (chevron &amp; french tip shapes) but are meant to be peeled off but it sounds like these are meant to be left on, so that answers my question. Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't know the difference. Lol. You put these on the nail, trim to size and put a top coat over. These are the first nail sticker type thing I've used so I'm not familiar with other types.
I decided to try them more as a stencil just to get the outline.  It worked okay, considering it was my first attempt.  I just don't have the patience it takes to do good nail art, but at least I attempted something different



.





I used Char, Nicolette, and Payton. For a white polish, I was impressed with Nicolette.  I just ordered Butter London's Cotton Bud, so I'll have to compare the two.





Cute!


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm supposed to be getting my Bogeyman set today! That's crazy fast shipping for Julep, IMO. I'll post a pic when it arrives


----------



## r4chel77 (Oct 23, 2013)

hi everyone! i've been absent forever (since august). i don't have a lot of time to come on here with my school and work schedule... i also avoid looking at too much shopping-related stuff because then i want to buy it all!

im not that impressed with the november collection but i found it nice for people who are new to polish... there are of course a few shades i like (the cocoa color in particular). i also really like the idea of a lip primer but it's not even the main beauty item and i definitely don't want gloss. i also find that julep products always feel incredibly nice but might not be the best in functioning. the makeup face primer is nicely textured but not my favorite for making my foundation last all day. anyways, i'm taking my time enjoying the september and october collections; i upgraded in september for free with joules and then picked it girl with the yellow, valerie and beatrix add-ons.

i don't know if you all saw the fire and ice butter london duos that are ulta exclusive. omg, they are gorgeous: one is metallic night blue with a blue and silvery opal flaky top coat. the other is a dark metallic red with a similar golden flaky top coat.

speaking of top coats, i am totally drooling over some of the new sephora x polishes (i.e the sparklers and explosives) as well as glittery top coats from deborah lippmann. i'm OBSESSED with glitter and be gay. across the universe rocks, too.

speaking of sephora, all that hard core no-buy saving for months has gone out the window for holiday sets. i picked up the hourglass trio of ambient powders, the tarte blush palette, the tarte liner set, and the occ lip tar set of four minis (these are so insanely nice and it's an amazing set). clearly WAY TOO MUCH MONEY went to sephora and i still want the set of 12 mini occ lip tars.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 24, 2013)

That was a great haul @R4chell7


----------



## shy32 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hi everyone! i've been absent forever (since august). i don't have a lot of time to come on here with my school and work schedule... i also avoid looking at too much shopping-related stuff because then i want to buy it all!

im not that impressed with the november collection but i found it nice for people who are new to polish... there are of course a few shades i like (the cocoa color in particular). i also really like the idea of a lip primer but it's not even the main beauty item and i definitely don't want gloss. i also find that julep products always feel incredibly nice but might not be the best in functioning. the makeup face primer is nicely textured but not my favorite for making my foundation last all day. anyways, i'm taking my time enjoying the september and october collections; i upgraded in september for free with joules and then picked it girl with the yellow, valerie and beatrix add-ons.

i don't know if you all saw the fire and ice butter london duos that are ulta exclusive. omg, they are gorgeous: one is metallic night blue with a blue and silvery opal flaky top coat. the other is a dark metallic red with a similar golden flaky top coat.

speaking of top coats, i am totally drooling over some of the new sephora x polishes (i.e the sparklers and explosives) as well as glittery top coats from deborah lippmann. i'm OBSESSED with glitter and be gay. across the universe rocks, too.

speaking of sephora, all that hard core no-buy saving for months has gone out the window for holiday sets. i picked up the hourglass trio of ambient powders, the tarte blush palette, the tarte liner set, and the occ lip tar set of four minis (these are so insanely nice and it's an amazing set). clearly WAY TOO MUCH MONEY went to sephora and i still want the set of 12 mini occ lip tars.
Have you tried  the hourglass trio? I have been wanting to try them but they are a bit spendy. I had no idea they put a trio out till  I read your post. I want it badly.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hi everyone! i've been absent forever (since august). i don't have a lot of time to come on here with my school and work schedule... i also avoid looking at too much shopping-related stuff because then i want to buy it all!

im not that impressed with the november collection but i found it nice for people who are new to polish... there are of course a few shades i like (the cocoa color in particular). i also really like the idea of a lip primer but it's not even the main beauty item and i definitely don't want gloss. i also find that julep products always feel incredibly nice but might not be the best in functioning. the makeup face primer is nicely textured but not my favorite for making my foundation last all day. anyways, i'm taking my time enjoying the september and october collections; i upgraded in september for free with joules and then picked it girl with the yellow, valerie and beatrix add-ons.

i don't know if you all saw the fire and ice butter london duos that are ulta exclusive. omg, they are gorgeous: one is metallic night blue with a blue and silvery opal flaky top coat. the other is a dark metallic red with a similar golden flaky top coat.

speaking of top coats, i am totally drooling over some of the new sephora x polishes (i.e the sparklers and explosives) as well as glittery top coats from deborah lippmann. i'm OBSESSED with glitter and be gay. across the universe rocks, too.

speaking of sephora, all that hard core no-buy saving for months has gone out the window for holiday sets. i picked up the hourglass trio of ambient powders, the tarte blush palette, the tarte liner set, and the occ lip tar set of four minis (these are so insanely nice and it's an amazing set). clearly WAY TOO MUCH MONEY went to sephora and i still want the set of 12 mini occ lip tars. 

I was wondering where you were 



I have the Lippmann jewel heist glitters and they are gorgeous! I'm pretty sold on the new sephora polishes too but they aren't in my budget right now. I'm avoiding sephora at the moment. The holidays are always the most tempting time of year for me there. I am planning on picking up the mini lip tars in November though! I've never heard of those hourglass powders before. How do you like them?


----------



## r4chel77 (Oct 25, 2013)

the hourglass trio is phenomenal and i have never ever used a finishing or setting powder. i never use any type of all-over powder. the dim light and radiant light are available full size. the dim light is a good powder for all over and the radiant light is great to where you put your bronzer. the incandescent light is a really natural looking highlight. i read that these powders were designed by the hourglass person because her mom or someone was involved in light design and was influenced by the fact that people look better in certain types of light. the incandescent light is not a super strong highlight so most people will be delighted; i'm all about a strong highlight on the cheeks so this one is perfect for above the inner part of the brow and the cupid's bow of the lips. 

the dim light shade does exactly what it says- it makes your skin look ambient and glowy... it's healthy but not shiny. i was really skeptical in store but my friend also bought; swatching it previously on her hand showed that super natural glow. being limited edition and flying off the shelves, i decided to take it home and try it out. in store, the blurring efffects were immediate. there was absolutely no caking of the powder (i'm young but very conscious of the lines under my eyes and the super super fine ones on my forehead that can look worse with powder). you couldn't tell i was wearing powder with the dim light shade all over. the other two, incandescent and radiant, have shimmer in them. if you HATE any glitter whatsoever, you might want to pick up dim light.

summary: dim light is the light of my makeup routine, yours too! the trio is delicious for all over lighting types.


----------



## r4chel77 (Oct 25, 2013)

occ has a huge set of lip tars (12 minis) that i'm going nuts for... i hope they put out good coupons this year so i can pick it up.

also, black metal dahlia is insanely stunning... i have the regular one from the set of four minis.

i don't know where the hourglass dim light and these lip tars have been all my life. they stain without drying (unless you are really sensitive to mint oils) and feel bare.... they start with more of a lipstick sheen and feel but within an hour, your lips feel nearly bare and yet look like you're sporting a lipstick. i found that all of the shades are so suprisingly flattering on me (the four minis are memento-a definitively pink nude i can't say is warm or cool for some reason, anime-a neon pink also struggling to classify as warm or cool, nsfw- a perfectly neutral toned blood red that's not too bright, black dahlia- a 'blackened red' as they say that can appear a bit purple in some lighting and a gorgeous berry when sheered out)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

My candy corn set finally arrived, so all in all it took 9 business days. That's not horrible I guess.


----------



## r4chel77 (Nov 6, 2013)

http://wheeconfetti.com/2013/11/06/la-naked-3-de-urban-decay-les-swatchs/


----------



## Shanny81 (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa.  I ordered from the Julep store Nov. 1st (Fri) during their 50% sale.  It shipped Monday via DHL (I didn't pay extra for shipping) and it arrived today.  I can't believe how fast that was.  I did noticed it shipped out from Seattle though. And I'm in Seattle.


----------



## JustKelsey (Nov 6, 2013)

I have made two orders recently, one on October 30th - a secret store purchase - and one on November 1st - the 50% off sale - and somehow my orders both still say processing when I log into my maven account. I called today to ask what the hold-up was and they said it was a glitch in the system and gave me tracking numbers. However, the tracking number for the first order says November 4 the tracking information was received and the other from November 1st just says it has departed the partner shipping facility today (November 6th).

I don't think I'm going to be getting my orders any time soon at this rate.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 7, 2013)

I placed a Secret Store order last month on the 1st, it wasn't picked up until the 4th and I got it on the 18th. Not getting anything but monthly box until they atop using DHL.


----------



## r4chel77 (Nov 7, 2013)

the naked 3 is real! http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked3-eyeshadow-palette-coming-soon


----------

